# Official "FIFA - World Cup Germany 2006" thread!



## proleptical (May 30, 2006)

It's almost here. Ten days and 4 more hours. The even that some of us have been waiting for seemingly a lifetime. The event in which the teams that didn't get the Cup fours years ago (and those who didn't qualify back then) will fight with their lives to finally hold football's Holy Grail. The biggest sporting event on the planet is almost here.

​
So, go ahead, and discuss your favorites, you expectations, the friendlies, and just overall share your excitement with your fellow football fans. 

Links and schedules for different countries are appreciated as well. I'll be posting the schedule for the US (not just for the US MNT games, all the other games as well) tonight.

Let's start with a basic question: Which team(s) you will supporting at the World Cup?

I support the US first, of course, followed closely by Holland, a favorite of mine. I'm still an Italy fan, boring team and all. What about yourself?


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 30, 2006)

*Groups and Standings*

Standings for the following groups:

*Legend....
Team  (Won - Lost - Tied; [Goals for - Goals against - _Goal Differential_]; *Points*)

*x-* Clinched 2nd Round spot.
*y-* Won group.
*(e)* Eliminated from World Cup contention.

*GROUP A*

*y-Germany* ------..-- (2 - 0 - 0; [8 - 2 - _+6_]; *9*) 
*x-Ecuador* -......----- (2 - 1 - 0; [5 - 3 - _+2_]; *6*)
*Poland* ---------.....-- (1 - 2 - 0; [2 - 4 - _-2_]; *3*) *(e)*
*Costa Rica* ---.------- (0 - 2 - 0; [3 - 9 - _-6_]; *0*) *(e)*

*GROUP B*

*y-England* --.-------- (2 - 0 - 1; [5 - 2 - _+3_]; *7*)
*x-Sweden* --.-------- (1 - 0 - 2; [3 - 1 - _+1_]; *5*)
*Paraguay* -.....------- (1 - 2 - 0; [2 - 2 - _E_]; *3*) *(e)*
*Trinidad & Tobago*-.-- (0 - 2 - 1; [0 - 4 - _-4_]; *1*) *(e)*

*GROUP C*

*y-Argentina* -------- (2 - 0 - 1; [8 -1 - _+7_]; *7*)
*x-Netherlands* ------ (2 - 0 - 1; [3 - 1 - _+2_]; *7*)
*Ivory Coast* --------- (1 - 2 - 0; [5 - 5 - _E_]; *3*) *(e)*
*Serbia & Montenegro* (0 - 3 - 0; [2 - 10 - _-8_]; *0*) *(e)*

*GROUP D*

*y-Portugal* ---------- (3 - 0 - 0; [5 - 1 - _+4_]; *9*)
*x-Mexico* ----------- (1 - 1 - 1; [4 - 3 - _+1_]; *4*)
*Angola* --...---------- (0 - 1 - 2; [1 - 2 - _-1_]; *2*) *(e)*
*Iran* ---.------------- (0 - 2 - 1; [2 - 6 - _-4_]; *1*) *(e)*

*GROUP E*

*y-Italy* -------------- (2 - 0 - 1; [5 - 1 - _+4_]; *7*)
*x-Ghana* ..----------- (2 - 1 - 0; [4 - 3 - _+1_]; *6*)
*Czech Republic* --...-- (1 - 2 - 0; [3 - 4 - _-1_]; *3*) *(e)*
*United States* --......- (0 - 2 - 1; [2 - 6 - _-4_]; *1*) *(e)*

*GROUP F*

*y-Brazil* -----------.- (3 - 0 - 0; [7 - 1 - _+6_]; *9*)
*x-Australia* ----..---- (1 - 1 - 1; [5 - 5 - _E_]; *4*)
*Croatia* ---.....------- (0 - 1 - 2; [2 - 3 - _-1_]; *2*) *(e)*
*Japan* --.....---------- (0 - 2 - 1; [2 - 7 - _-5_]; *1*) *(e)*

*GROUP G*

*y-Switzerland* --......--- (2 - 0 - 1; [4 - 0 - _+4_]; *7*)
*x-France* -------------- (1 - 0 - 2; [3 - 1 - _+2_]; *5*)
*Korea Republic* --..... (1 - 1 - 1; [3 - 4 - _-1_]; *4*) *(e)*
*Togo* ------..--------- (0 - 3 - 0; [1 - 5 - _-4_]; *0*) *(e)*

*GROUP H*

*y-Spain* ------------.- (3 - 0 - 0; [8 - 1 - _+7_]; *9*)
*x-Ukraine* .......------ (2 - 1 - 0; [5 - 4 - _+1_]; *6*)
*Tunisia* -----.--------- (0 - 2 - 1; [3 - 6 - _-3_]; *1*) *(e)*
*Saudi Arabia* ----....-- (0 - 2 - 1; [2 - 7 - _-5_]; *1*) *(e)*


----------



## Shogun (May 30, 2006)

*pities the fool* there have been a few threads regarding this tournament already. Adding the moniker, "official" may not help your cause. However, as i have replied to all other threads regarding this topic i say: i support England, i believe...


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 30, 2006)

*Game days for first round play.*

Gamedays for all the teams, cities, and times (all times Local [Germany Standard])

_Friday, June 9th_
*GER 4* - *CRC 2* (Group A); @ Munich [Final]
*POL 0* - *ECU** 2* (Group A); @ Gelsenkirchen [Final]


_Saturday, June 10th_
*ENG 1* - *PAR** 0* (Group B); @ Frankfurt [Final]
*T&T** 0* - *SWE 0* (Group B); @ Dortmund [Final]
*ARG 2* - *CIV 1* (Group C); @ Hamburg [Final]


_Sunday, June 11th_
*SCG 0* - *HOL** 1* (Group C); @ Leipzig [Final]
*MEX** 3* - *IRI** 1* (Group D); @ Nuremberg [Final]
*ANG** 0* - *POR** 1* (Group D); @ Cologne [Final]


_Monday, June 12th_
*AUS 3* - *JPN 1* (Group F); @ Kaiserslautern [Final]
*USA 0* - *CZE 3* (Group E); @ Gelsenkirchen [Final]
*ITA** 2* - *GHA 0* (Group E); @ Hannover [Final]


_Tuesday, June 13th_
*KOR** 2* - *TOG** 1* (Group G); @ Frankfurt [Final]
*FRA 0* - *SUI 0* (Group G); @ Stuttgart [Final]
*BRA** 1* - *CRO** 0* (Group F); @ Berlin [Final]


_Wednesday, June 14th_
*ESP** 4* - *UKR** 0* (Group H); @ Leipzig [Final]
*TUN 2* - *KSA 2* (Group H); @ Munich [Final]
*GER 1* - *POL 0* (Group A); @ Dortmund [Final]


_Thursday, June 15th_
*ECU** 3* - *CRC 0* (Group A); @ Hamburg [Final]
*ENG 2* - *T&T** 0* (Group B); @ Nuremberg [Final]
*SWE 1* - *PAR** 0* (Group B); @ Berlin [Final]


_Friday, June 16th_
*ARG 6* - *SCG 0* (Group C); @ Gelsenkirchen [Final]
*HOL** 2* - *CIV 1* (Group C); @ Stuttgart [Final]
*MEX** 0* - *ANG** 0* (Group D); @ Hannover [Final]


_Saturday, June 17th_
*POR** 2* - *IRI** 0* (Group D); @ Frankfurt [Final]
*CZE 0* - *GHA 2* (Group E); @ Cologne [Final]
*ITA** 1* - *USA 1* (Group E); @ Kaiserslautern [Final]


_Sunday, June 18th_
*JPN 0* - *CRO** 0* (Group F); @ Nuremberg [Final]
*BRA** 2* - *AUS 0* (Group F); @ Munich [Final]
*FRA 1* - *KOR** 1* (Group G); @ Leipzig [Final] *France scored?? 


_Monday, June 19th_
*TOG** 0* - *SUI 2* (Group G); @ Dortmund [Final]
*KSA 0* - *UKR** 4* (Group H); @ Hamburg [Final]
*ESP** 3* - *TUN 1* (Group H); @ Stuttgart [Final]


_Tuesday, June 20th_
*ECU** 0* - *GER 3* (Group A); @ Berlin [Final]
*CRC 1* - *POL 2* (Group A); @ Hannover [Final]
*PAR** 2* - *T&T** 0* (Group B); @ Kaiserslautern [Final]
*SWE 2* - *ENG 2* (Group B); @ Cologne [Final]
_*Germany, Ecuador, England, and Sweden advance.
*Poland, Costa Rica, Paraguay, and Trinidad and Tobago are out of contention_

_Wednesday, June 21st_
*IRI** 1* - *ANG** 1* (Group C); @ Leipzig [Final]
*POR** 2* - *MEX** 1* (Group C); @ Gelsenkirchen [Final]
*HOL** 0* - *ARG 0* (Group D); @ Frankfurt [Final]
*CIV 3* - *SCG 2* (Group D); @ Munich [Final]
_*Portugal, Mexico, Argentina, and Netherlands advance.
*Angola, Iran, Ivory Coast, and Serbia & Montenegro are out of contention_

_Thursday, June 22nd_
*CZE 0* - *ITA** 2* (Group E); @ Hamburg [Final]
*GHA 2* - *USA 1* (Group E); @ Nuremberg [Final]
*JPN 1* - *BRA** 4* (Group F); @ Dortmund [Final]
*CRO** 2* - *AUS 2* (Group F); @ Stuttgart [Final]
_*Italy, Ghana, Brazil, and Australia advance.
*Czech Republic, the United States, Croatia, and Japan are out of contention_

_Friday, June 23rd_
*UKR** 1* - *TUN 0* (Group G); @ Berlin [Final]
*KSA 0* - *ESP** 1* (Group G); @ Kaiserslautern [Final]
*TOG** 0* - *FRA 2* (Group H); @ Cologne [Final]
*SUI 2* - *KOR** 0* (Group H); @ Hannover [Final]
_*Switzerland, France, Spain, and Ukraine advance.
*Korea Republic, Togo, Tunisia, and Saudi Arabia are out of contention_


----------



## Sid (May 30, 2006)

I'll be supporting The Netherlands, because I'm Dutch
and England, because I just love the UK 

Can't wait for it to finally start!


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 30, 2006)

*Teams that have advanced to the 2nd round:*


*Germany*
*Ecuador*
*England*
*Sweden*
*Argentina*
*Netherlands*
*Portugal*
*Mexico*
*Italy*
*Ghana*
*Brazil*
*Australia*
*Spain*
*Ukraine*
*Switzerland*
*France*

So far, the official pairings for the Round of 16 are:
*Ecuador* vs *England*
*Germany* vs *Sweden*
*Argentina* vs *Mexico*
*Portugal* vs *Netherlands*
*Italy* vs *Australia*
*Brazil* vs *Ghana*
*Spain* vs *France*
*Switzerland* vs *Ukraine*

2nd Round pairings will be edited after Group Play is over.


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 30, 2006)

ENGALND!

the czechs & the koreans (they surprised me last time round!)


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 30, 2006)

Posts have been edited, whew, that was tiring.
Now all we need to do is for this thread to be stickied, and we're all good


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 31, 2006)

Brazil won 8-0 yesserday!  their flexing their muscles people!

anyone see columbias goal VS poland?? goiale got lobbed from an up-field punt from the other goalie!


----------



## Earthboundfan (May 31, 2006)

Since my family is Portuguese, I'm rooting for Portugal and of course, the U.S.


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 31, 2006)

One thing's for sure, I'll kill myself if Argentina were to win, cause I hate them muthafuckers.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jun 1, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> One thing's for sure, I'll kill myself if Argentina were to win, cause I hate them muthafuckers.


Aye, itll be good to see Argentina, Italy, Portugal and Spain this year. I want to see if they are stil the diving, cheating bastards they always have been. Especially Argentina and Portugal.

The thing is with this tournament, theres so many players that can have immense competitions. Rooney, Ronaldinho, Schevchenko, Cristiano Ronaldo (who incidentaly i cant stand), Robben, Robinho, Ballack, Schwienstieger, Gerrard, Lennon, Essien, Messi, Riquelme, Cassano, Toni (who im really excited about seeing), Henry, Zidane and Joaquim to name the best of them.

Theres also players with their own football stories, the likes of Drogba and Yorke  who have a point to prove.

As for who i'll be supporting, well, its going to be England isnt it? Realisticaly i dont see us getting past the quarter finals at the very best, I hate our squad, i DESPISE, Peter Crouch, i hate Sven (easily the worst manager in International Football) and i think that England at the moment just cant function as a team. 

Take Gerrard and Lampard for example. You cant play them both in midfield without forcing one of them to give up 50% of his game. Its impossible, whith the way Sven plays.. Micheal Owen up front (who isnt anywhere nearly fuly fit, i saw the games against Hungaria and Belarus) can only be played with Rooney or a Shearer type player who we jsut dont have in the squad (unless you count stand by Andy Johnson.

My Personal England Formation And Lineup:

 -----------------------------Robinson

------Carragher----------Terry-----------King--------A.Cole

-------------------------------Carrick     

-----------------------Lampard-------Gerrard

------Lennon----------------------------------------J.Cole

-------------------------------Rooney (if fit, if injured, Johnson)


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 4, 2006)

Ok, I'm glad there's an official thread and I hope its stickied aswell, the World Cup doesnt go on long and its only every 4 years so its not too much ask is it?  

I'm supporting Japan and South Korea.  I'm in England though so I'll be interested in how far they get too, the country is confident at the moment as they beat Jamaica 6-0 yesterday, which isnt saying much as the Jamaican side havent heard of 'defending'.  

So, who do you guys think is gonna get booked for diving this year?


----------



## AsunA (Jun 4, 2006)

Woot, The Netherlands All The Way!! 

Since we're almost European Champs (Under 21) Woot... 2 for us and NONE FOR THOSE UKRAINES!! RAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWR


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 6, 2006)

Australia tying Holland sent shockwaves amongst Dutch fans.... and I can't wait till the tournament starts.


----------



## Hibino (Jun 6, 2006)

Go SWEDEN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## titeo (Jun 6, 2006)

I'll be going for the underdogs, ever since the birth of the sport, the USA  .  I'll also keep an eye on Brazil since they are the champions.

Overall, I'm excited about this WC more than ever.  I can't wait to see unknown teams going up against well-known powerhouses of football.  I'll will be watching all 64 games LIVE in HD  

Argentina v Holland, may I say early Final?  

Only 3 more days!!!


----------



## debil (Jun 6, 2006)

I support Germany, but unfortunately they will lose in the quaterfinals. :\


----------



## titeo (Jun 6, 2006)

debil said:
			
		

> I support Germany, but unfortunately they will lose in the quaterfinals. :\


no, i don't Germany will be knock out that early.  they _are_ the host nation and all.  they have the benefits of the home crowd and fans.  i think Germany might go to the final again this year.

i just hope they don't lose in the the group stage


----------



## debil (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah but Germany can't win against teams like Italy or Holland. The German players are a bit too young, but most of them have great potential, like Schweinsteiger or Podolski.. I'm sure if they grow good Germany is hot in 2010.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 6, 2006)

nah, if your the host nation you seem to get a 200% increase in adrenaline!!!

my england team......

---------Robinson---------

Neville-Terry-Camplbell-Cole

----------Carrick----------

Beckham----Gerrard----Cole

----Owen------Crouch----

yes, i know theres no lampard, but gerrard and lampard cant play together!


----------



## AsunA (Jun 6, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> Australia tying Holland sent shockwaves amongst Dutch fans.... and I can't wait till the tournament starts.




Meh.. That was an unlucky penalty  otherwise.. we could have won...


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 7, 2006)

I guess I forgot to post the "no-love-lost" games:

- *Argentina* vs *Netherlands*: Rematch of the '78 finals that went to the hosts.

- *France* vs *Togo*: Former French colony playing against their parent nation. Remember '02?

- *Brazil* vs *Japan*: Japan's coach, Zico, goes against the nation that made him the best Brazilian player not to win the World Cup

- *Australia* vs *Croatia*: Seven players from the Socceroos are from Croatian heritage, where as 3 Aussie citizens chose to play for the Croats.

- *Germany* vs *Netherlands* (potential quarters): Rematch of the '74 World Cup Final. Any chance that the Dutch can beat their bitter rivals "on the road"?

- *England* vs *Sweden*: Sven Goran Eriksson's 2nd consecutive WC meeting vs his country, though the rivalry seems to be one-sided. Sweden hasn't lost to the English in nearly 4 decades.

- *France* vs *Switzerland*: Both teams already played each other during the qualifying stage.

- *Portugal* vs *Angola*: The "Black Impalas" of Angola, a former Portuguese colony, face off against their parent nation. Anyone care to think that the France vs Senegal game of the last World Cup was a coincidence?

- *Germany* vs *Poland*: If anyone thinks that this game won't bring back WWII implications, then you're wrong.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 7, 2006)

you forget the 'potential' Germany VS England match up!!!!!


----------



## titeo (Jun 7, 2006)

Neji Uchiha said:
			
		

> you forget the 'potential' Germany VS England match up!!!!!


yeah, there's a possible chance that England might face Germany in the Round of 16 if England finishes 2nd in their group.  I hope Sven does well this year,(going further then the quarterfinals) because he has been recieving too many criticism from English fans and supporters.

ps-has this thread been sticky yet? 

Only 2 more Days!!!!!!!


----------



## Hibino (Jun 7, 2006)

debil said:
			
		

> I support Germany, but unfortunately they will lose in the quaterfinals. :\


Hey, don't lose hope! You guys have a great team this year


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 7, 2006)

Neji Uchiha said:
			
		

> you forget the 'potential' Germany VS England match up!!!!!


Well, I only did mention the "no-love-lost" matchups. 
England and Germany have played against each other so many times that the love is completely lost.


----------



## titeo (Jun 7, 2006)

my predictions for those getting out of their group  

A. Germany, Poland
B. England, Sweden
C. Argentina, Serbia
D. Mexico, Portugal
E. Italy, USA
F. Brazil, Japan
G. France, Korea
H. Spain, Ukraine

i know, its pure speculation.  i hope i am completely wrong, as the WC is where Cinderella stories come true


----------



## Kayo (Jun 7, 2006)

amagad 2 days left for world cup ^^


----------



## titeo (Jun 7, 2006)

anyone interested? 

Steven Gerrard: A Year in My Life


----------



## Kayo (Jun 7, 2006)

titeo said:
			
		

> anyone interested?
> 
> Steven Gerrard: A Year in My Life



Um whats that? :S


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 7, 2006)

Did anyone watch the friendlies today? I kept an eye on the scorelines via the world cup's website, and France and Spain looked like they were drawing 1-1 each for the first 90 minutes. Final scores:

France 3:1 China (stoopid China scored an own goal in 89th minute, then Henry finished two minutes later)
Spain 2:1 Croatia


----------



## titeo (Jun 7, 2006)

oh yeah, on that note.  Cisse broke his leg and will be out of the WC.  i feel for him.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 7, 2006)

That's a shame for Cisse. To think he was just back after the same injury.

However, Wayne Rooney has been cleared to rejoin the England squad, even though he'll still be out for the games vs Trinidad & Tobago and Paraguay.


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 7, 2006)

oh boy we're getting close to the opening match now, less than 50 hours to go!

btw belgians won't be completely missing this world cup because Belgian referee De Bleeckere is guiding Argentinia vs Ivory Coast on saturday


----------



## ZE (Jun 7, 2006)

Poor cisse, his leg was bended to the other side.


----------



## Yaman (Jun 7, 2006)

All I have to say is GO TRINIDAD AND TOBAGO!!!!!! even thought they have a 750 to 1 chance of winning it all! WHOOO!!!


----------



## ZE (Jun 7, 2006)

I think the Netherlands have more chance of winning than the brazil, but that’s just me, the world cup will be in Europe, its tougher to win for the American teams like Argentina and brazil, just once an non European won in Europe.


----------



## titeo (Jun 7, 2006)

ZE said:
			
		

> I think the Netherlands have more chance of winning than the brazil, but that?s just me, the world cup will be in Europe, its tougher to win for the American teams like Argentina and brazil, just once an non European won in Europe.


well on paper it makes sense.  but i don't think the rules will apply this year.  i know that for any country outside the european zone to win in europe has never happened before, but this year might be the year.  the confed cup is something to consider. Brazil beat Germany in Germany and won the cup against Argentina.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 8, 2006)

IT STARTS TOMORROW!!! 4 years of waiting and it clashes with the most important exams of my life...................typical...........


----------



## titeo (Jun 8, 2006)

Only 19 more hours.  I predict Germany to lose 2-1 to Costa Rica.


----------



## Kayo (Jun 9, 2006)

titeo said:
			
		

> Only 19 more hours.  I predict Germany to lose 2-1 to Costa Rica.



Are you kidding me? Germany will win for sure, they even play in their homeland.


----------



## semperfi (Jun 9, 2006)

6 hours before the first game


----------



## Shogun (Jun 9, 2006)

with or without ballack germany can beat those smelly beaners. I am not sure if that is the correct word for them, but i thought i would give it a go.


----------



## AsunA (Jun 9, 2006)

Meh... I'm going for Costa Rica


----------



## debil (Jun 9, 2006)

4 more hours whoop whoop :>


----------



## titeo (Jun 9, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> with or without ballack germany can beat those smelly beaners. I am not sure if that is the correct word for them, but i thought i would give it a go.


dude!  haven't you heard of the term "kick racism out of football"?  damn, that was blatantly racist :amazed 

ESPN2 HD


----------



## Shogun (Jun 9, 2006)

yeah, you're right, but we don't have that term in england so i just wanted to see if i was using it in the right context.


----------



## Uchiha_E.B. (Jun 9, 2006)

3 more hours till the game, and you know Germany is 
winning the Score 2-0, adn Ballack is scoring watch. Costa Rica has no 
chance of winning.


----------



## titeo (Jun 9, 2006)

is that a joke?  ballack to score?  he is not even playing


----------



## Roy (Jun 9, 2006)

Germany is winning for sure ill say 3-0


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Jun 9, 2006)

titeo said:
			
		

> Only 19 more hours.  I predict Germany to lose 2-1 to Costa Rica.




To bad for you. As of now It's half time and it's 2:1 ... for Germany oO" 
But I predict a bad outcome for Germany... since they sucked at the last World Cup and only got into the finals with luck oO" (if japan had won at that time it would be so much more fun xD).


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 9, 2006)

And here's a bit of a trivia for you, guys.

Since the World Cup Champs are no longer guaranteed a qualified spot, then the host nations (starting with Germany '06) will once again play the Opening Game.

Germany is the first country to do so since the 1962 World Cup when Chile beat Switzerland 2-0


----------



## Roy (Jun 9, 2006)

SHIT!!!! Germany scored again


----------



## Xan_Aloufin (Jun 9, 2006)

first game : Germany - Costa Rica 4:2 

wasn't as one sided as it was expected, if Germany want to be any competition against strong teams they have to tap into 2 or 3 higher gears.


----------



## Roy (Jun 9, 2006)

dammm I wanted Costa Rica 2 win


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 9, 2006)

It was better than their forefather's home opener in 1974 when they barely beat Chile 1-0.

Still, the score was closer than it seemed.

Updated scores and standings in the first page.


----------



## debil (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah the defense of Germany wasn't that great (as I expected ), but was a nice game overall. Especially Philip Lahm played great football.


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 9, 2006)

I think Frings's last ball is on the moon now.  Germany may have looked great today, but Costa Rica arent exactly a great team.  I dont see this year's Germany winning the world cup.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 9, 2006)

WHAT A STRIKE BY FRINGS!!!!!! i swear that ball curled from the middle to the top corner!!!! gerrard? eat your heart out! LOL

these balls are tooooooooooooo light! i think a grain of rice is heavier!!!


----------



## Soxfan17 (Jun 9, 2006)

I HATE those balls!!!! They have way to much knuckle to them. But i guess people want to see scoring so its good for the crowd. Poland-Ecuador game about to start. I think Poland is gonna lose


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 9, 2006)

nah, poland should ease it me thinks!

love the sig! reps!!!!


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 9, 2006)

Half time and Ecuador are looking the better team, Poland are like leaves, wilting so easily for a free kick.  I hate people that fall over easily!


----------



## AsunA (Jun 9, 2006)

I can hear German people laugh from here... 

Go Ecuador


----------



## Kayo (Jun 9, 2006)

I am impressed with Ecuador. Didn't think they were going to win it.


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 9, 2006)

i cant belive poland lost i thought they were gonna win..owell


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 9, 2006)

I just hope there ain't altitude in Gelsenkirchen, other than that, I see no reason as to why this is an upset, as both teams are equal in talent and style of play.

Updated results and standings at the first page, spank you much


----------



## Crowe (Jun 9, 2006)

Anyone got a clip of Germany's last goal? Was beautiful. I wonder if Germany really needs Ballack after seeing how well they did without him. The defence is very weak tho, very very weak. 

A bit dissapointed on Costa Rica, they seemed lost and often lost the ball when they tried to do something 'nice'. Keep it simple ffs. "One Shop" / Wanchope made a good game tho.



			
				Beatnik said:
			
		

> Half time and Ecuador are looking the better team, Poland are like leaves, wilting so easily for a free kick.  I hate people that fall over easily!


Amen to that.


----------



## Ram (Jun 9, 2006)

Here you go peK




Just click the picture for the highlights.

EDIT: for UK only. Sorry dude.


----------



## Sid (Jun 9, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Anyone got a clip of Germany's last goal? Was beautiful. I wonder if Germany really needs Ballack after seeing how well they did without him. The defence is very weak tho, very very weak.



They only played well for about 20 minutes. The pace of the game was really slow, and considering how very, very poor Costa Rica were, Germany should have walked all over them.

It's going to be tough for them once they get past the group stage.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 9, 2006)

Schweinsteiger / Lahm / Schneider made an awesome match, Pudolski should get replaced by Ballack tho, didn't do much today. The pace wasn't really that slow, it went up and down but it stayed up most of the match. Germany actually walked over them it was just the defence that lacked the skillz and experience, CRC had like 4 chances and managed to score in two of those...bad...really bad.


----------



## Soxfan17 (Jun 9, 2006)

Soxfan17 said:
			
		

> I think Poland is gonna lose


Told ya. People were under rating Ecuador. There a good team. Good first day of soccer. Glad i bought my Tivo just world cup


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 9, 2006)

I didn't expect anything less from Germany.

I was really disappointed with Costa Rica's lack of tactics and strategy. I think the pressure was too much for the team; they never really played like one.

Fringz scored the best goal of the game for me although, I liked Wanchope's first goal a lot.

As expected of Germany.

As for the Equador - Poland game: never watched it. Congrats Equador.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 9, 2006)

Beatnik said:
			
		

> Half time and Ecuador are looking the better team, Poland are like leaves, wilting so easily for a free kick.  I hate people that fall over easily!


Maybe Poland's plan for a _revenge-invasion_ in Germany failed miserably. 

BTW, the 4-2 score was a lot closer than the actual game itself, but if Germany's defense didn't play the offside traps and have been more physical as German defense's past, the game would've been a blowout.


----------



## sel (Jun 10, 2006)

England ftw! (although my dad's rooting for Germnay, that will make things interesting)

paraguay are rubbish without Chilavert, should be a good game today ^^


----------



## zizou (Jun 10, 2006)

^ Oh yeah... I want to see the english team in action. They have a great team even without Rooney. What can they really do....


----------



## Shogun (Jun 10, 2006)

zizou is back, about time.


----------



## Neenah (Jun 10, 2006)

I can't wait to see Italy coming on in action!  

I just hope they don't commit silly mistakes or get wiped out easily like they did in the Eurocup.


----------



## zizou (Jun 10, 2006)

yay it's shogun! =]
I wasn't gone tho I don't have much free time anymore =\


----------



## Shogun (Jun 10, 2006)

in other news: the poland v ecuador wasn't good. But what the hell.

England gots this one, i think they have no worries...until sweeden.


----------



## zizou (Jun 10, 2006)

My bet was 2x0 

btw, do you know if gerrard will play this match? and which position?


----------



## Anthriel (Jun 10, 2006)

Somehow I wouldn't be suprised if Pawel Janas' corpse would be found tomorrow in some river, lynched by Polish hooligans.

Making controversial choices is alright, but then you also have to deliver. His chances to continue training the Polish team are well below zero.

On another note, Germany's press responded quite well to the first match. Everyone commented on the terrible defense, but the reception was still rather positive.

Still, the team either has to work on the offsides trap, or scrap that strategy alltogether. A good team would have wrecked Germany's defense.


----------



## reepa (Jun 10, 2006)

LOL own goal! England 1-0! (3 mins)


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 10, 2006)

OMG, I'm laughing the way at how the Paraguayans lost.... since I don't like them XDDDDD

The Sweden/T&T game was a bit of a snoozefest.

And Argentina is leading Ivory Coast 1-0 (boo)


----------



## zizou (Jun 10, 2006)

I expected more of England
they didn't play very well I'm kinda disappointed.

Argentina and Ivory Coast (sp?) was the best game till now =]


----------



## titeo (Jun 10, 2006)

Argies 2-1 Ivory Coast

Welcome to the WC elephants  the ivorians came into the game as though they were going to walk all over the Argentines  Argentina played smart and one-touch football easily.  Riquelme was very cool and calm.  I can't believe that Messi didn't get to play  

looking forward to tomorrow's game.
Serbia and Montenegro v Holland  
Mexico v Iran
Angola v Portugal


----------



## Chorismo (Jun 11, 2006)

I have cried all night over Sweden's terrible performance last night, we are doomed  We still got our chances to move through as second behind England but I've lost my hopes if they continue to play the same way in the next 2 upcoming matches


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 11, 2006)

england- VERY poor 2nd, come on you get paid millions and you cant play in the heat?!?!!!

T&T, well done, that was operation fortress at its best!
IC, nice attacking football, Yaya Toure was amazing, Savilolas goal was pure class!!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 11, 2006)

england- VERY poor 2nd, come on you get paid millions and you cant play in the heat?!?!!!

T&T, well done, that was operation fortress at its best!
IC, nice attacking football, Yaya Toure was amazing, Savilolas goal was pure class!!


----------



## Slips (Jun 11, 2006)

zizou said:
			
		

> I expected more of England
> they didn't play very well I'm kinda disappointed.
> 
> Argentina and Ivory Coast (sp?) was the best game till now =]




Simple put heat was 30 degrees. You try running about in that. Its always been our problem just as it was in Japan.

I'll be judging on out next game as its a night kick off


----------



## Heida (Jun 11, 2006)

Damn,i was expecting more from England.I cant belive that they won only because of Gamarra's error.
Anyway,Germany vs Costa rica was horrible,They just didnt know what defence was.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 11, 2006)

I must say i was really impressed by T&T holding their own with Sweden and Sweden wasn't even really playing that bad. Paraguay were awful. The only goal they scored was in their own net and i can't say England did that great either. Gonna be interesting to see who actually gets through in group B.


----------



## Ivyn (Jun 11, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> in other news: the poland v ecuador wasn't good. But what the hell.



Indeed, it wasn't  



			
				Anthriel said:
			
		

> Somehow I wouldn't be suprised if Pawel Janas' corpse would be found tomorrow in some river, lynched by Polish hooligans.


He's still alive, but... just wait. And I think now he even don't want to come back to Poland. 




I'm disappointed of England, they can play much better. And I feel sorry for Ivory Coast. 



Holland and Portugal today!


----------



## zizou (Jun 11, 2006)

> Simple put heat was 30 degrees. You try running about in that. Its always been our problem just as it was in Japan.


sorry but that's not a valid argument. it was 30º for both England and Paraguay.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 11, 2006)

Come on the Netherlands!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 11, 2006)

the swedish coach will be more embareesed!!!!

1-0 to holland, robben


----------



## zizou (Jun 11, 2006)

Robben is playing very well. I think he would have a better luck if he played in another league.


----------



## AsunA (Jun 11, 2006)

~FUUUUUUUUUUUu

The 3 points are in  RobbenHOOD!

BTW.. SWEDEN! SHAME ON YOU O_O"


----------



## Shogun (Jun 11, 2006)

holland looked pretty good, but i think england can take 'em. Serbia improved in the second half, but they didn't have ANY clear cut chances. But, a good match nonetheless.


----------



## Leen (Jun 11, 2006)

I followed the match using gamecast. Netherlands won. Just as I expected from Arjen Robben, he did not disappoint me. That win is really important to further boost the players' motivation in this year's campaign. I'm now looking foward to Iran vs Mexico and Angola vs Portugal. I'm expecting some upsets here. Angola might just pull off something miraculous here.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 11, 2006)

Im still waiting for the later game today Angola - Portugal. This will probably be the best game till now.
The last game between Angola and Portugal didnt finish because Angola didnt have enough players in the field lol.


----------



## Leen (Jun 11, 2006)

Exactly the same thing in my mind. I'm REALLY looking foward to this match. Angola is just a small team while Portugal is EURO 2004 runner-up with Pauletta, Figo and Deco in their arsenal. Nonetheless, the spirit and mentality of Angola is very high right now after they managed to qualified for World Cup. That's why I really do feel that they might just have a chance to get a draw or something better happen.


----------



## Hibino (Jun 11, 2006)

congrats, Holland!! Robben was tha shizzel


----------



## Athrum (Jun 11, 2006)

It started already, Portugal is leading for 1-0 at 4 minutes of gameplay


----------



## zizou (Jun 11, 2006)

Portugal is disappointing me, too. Angola was very weak and they didn't do nothing. Cristiano Ronaldo was thinking he's like Ronaldinho or something? :s

I hope see much better of Portugal.


----------



## nwoppertje (Jun 11, 2006)

I actually expected Serbia to win, 'cause mostly I get my hopes up too much for Holland and I always end up dissapointed.

I'm really looking forward for tomorrow, when the Chzechs will play, I really like their way of playing and secretly I hope they win the cup (Or England)


----------



## titeo (Jun 11, 2006)

what a horrible second half by Portugal.  i can't believe they got a way with a scoreline like that.  this game was somewhat similiar to the england game.  

C. Ronaldo needs to stop copying Ronaldinho.  I swear, Ronaldinho invented the 'no look' pass.


----------



## titeo (Jun 11, 2006)

what a horrible second half by Portugal.  i can't believe they got a way with a scoreline like that.  this game was somewhat similiar to the england game.  

C. Ronaldo needs to stop copying Ronaldinho.  I swear, Ronaldinho invented the 'no look' pass.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 11, 2006)

Yeah it was a disappoiting game, Portugal isnt playing like they are used to. I wont even comment about C.Ronaldo because i just hate the kid, if it was my choice he would not put his feet in the field.


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 11, 2006)

Ronaldo's such a diva.

Japan's playing tomorrow, WOO GO NIHON!!!


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 11, 2006)

c. ronaldo was playing alrite, but he was trying to do too much.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 11, 2006)

Sorry for the lag on the updates, though it's mostly the forum engine's fault.

I'll be updating scores and standings whenever possible


----------



## juan012285 (Jun 11, 2006)

Japan vs Australia tomorrow, I'm looking forward to see that match, Nihon FTW.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 11, 2006)

Three big games tomorrow, including the debut of the United States in Deutschland 06.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm looking forward to seeing Japan = D


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 12, 2006)

meh, ronaldo always throws a tantrum when thigs arnt going his way! LOL

Czechs play today!


----------



## semperfi (Jun 12, 2006)

and the dutchies won, again


----------



## batz (Jun 12, 2006)

semperfi said:
			
		

> and the dutchies won, again


Correction: Arjen Robben won it for them.
But, that was yet another poor second half performance. 25 degrees is'nt that hot is it?? Are all 15:00 slot matches going to be this way.....


----------



## graysocks (Jun 12, 2006)

It's pretty hot for Europeans lol


----------



## debil (Jun 12, 2006)

Na, it was about 32°C in the Sun, so pretty hot. But normal Summer here in Germany, they should have known it.


----------



## semperfi (Jun 12, 2006)

batz said:
			
		

> Correction: Arjen Robben won it for them.
> But, that was yet another poor second half performance. 25 degrees is'nt that hot is it?? Are all 15:00 slot matches going to be this way.....


well they said it was 30-35 degrees.......
and don't forget they play on a very high level......
cost alot of energy......
but a good result


----------



## Athrum (Jun 12, 2006)

Today is the Italy and USA turns, lets see how they behave. The las World Cup USA just kicked Portugal's ass lol


----------



## Mori` (Jun 12, 2006)

Hell, the Japan/Australia game is being played in 38C weather o_O

and I can;t stop laughing at the goal Japan just scored =p


----------



## furious styles (Jun 12, 2006)

A goal is a goal.


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 12, 2006)

^that was an obvious mistake against the Australian goalkeeper


----------



## Crowe (Jun 12, 2006)

I want to see any of these teams play eachother: Spain / Portugal / Czech / Frane / Germany / Brazil  

Btw: Sweden sux.


----------



## -GoW- (Jun 12, 2006)

X-T said:
			
		

> Today is the Italy and USA turns, lets see how they behave. The las World Cup USA just kicked Portugal's ass lol



Because they were underdogs and Portugal, which had/has a 1000 times better team, were too confident. 

In 2004 Greece won the Euro cup against Portugal in the final, and now, Greece isn't even in World Cup, because they are just like USA: every dog has its day. In this cup, USA will be sodomized.


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 12, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> I want to see any of these teams play eachother: Spain / Portugal / Czech / Frane / Germany / Brazil
> 
> Btw: Sweden sux.



There's a chance that we might get to see Brazil vs Czech Republic or France vs Spain in the next round.  But other than those two you'll have to wait till 1/8th finals.


----------



## Xan_Aloufin (Jun 12, 2006)

Moridin said:
			
		

> Hell, the Japan/Australia game is being played in 38C weather o_O


 -10?C cause the max in Kaiserslautern is today 28?C but yeah... it's damn hot here the summer doesn't get much hotter here and i surely don't want to play at world cup level in this weather for 90+ minutes. 




> and I can;t stop laughing at the goal Japan just scored =p


 Takahara andthe ref mistook football and soccer


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 12, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> I want to see any of these teams play eachother: Spain / Portugal / Czech / France / Germany / Brazil


If Germany and Holland win their groups, then the potential quarters between Germans and Dutch is inevitable. Expect lots of rabid fans to turn hostile.


> Btw: Sweden sux.


Indeed. 
They made that T&T goalie look like Peter Schmeichel/Lev Yashin.

And the Aussies got screwed on that call.


----------



## Leen (Jun 12, 2006)

Australia scores an equaliser in the very end of the match to turn the table around. 1-1 now thanks to Tim Cahill. Brilliant.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 12, 2006)

2-1 to Australia, damn I feel sorry for Kamagushi who made an awesome play but then made the blunder 1-1 blunder.


----------



## 8 (Jun 12, 2006)

YAY 2-1 Australia and Hiddink pwnz =)


----------



## Leen (Jun 12, 2006)

Guus Hiddink. Wow, superb comeback from the Aussies. I really cant believe that they can pull off this kind of show at the end of the match 2 goals in the last 7 minutes of the game just seal the victory for themselves. Thanks to Tim Cahill for that. Two goals from him are so crucial to open a great campaign for Australia. 3-1 now. John Aloisi had just score another goal. WOW!!!! 3-1


----------



## Mori` (Jun 12, 2006)

damn australia turned that around o_O

Japan defended so well for so long as well, Cahill was lucky not to be sent off and Japan unlucky not to get a penalty there.

Ah well, looks like its between Croatia and Australia for 2nd then


----------



## Shogun (Jun 12, 2006)

i think the aussies deserved the victory, japan just sat back once they got the goal. Despite the heat the australians kept on going, so because of that i think they earned it.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 12, 2006)

Australia, what a turnaround..... and since they're members of the Asian Football Confederation, rest assured, Japan won't forget this.

Poetic Justice from that bad call I say. 
*updates standings and scores*


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 12, 2006)

DAMN AUSTRALIA.  I laughed at Ronaldinio's comment earlier in the week that he wanted the referee's protection as other team's players would try to foul the Brazilian's, but he was probably anticipating Australia's foul-ridden play.

Japan should have had that penalty.


----------



## Kayo (Jun 12, 2006)

NOOO JAPAN LOST :'(


----------



## Crowe (Jun 12, 2006)

Beatnik said:
			
		

> Japan should have had that penalty.


True. He went straight for the leg, was clearly a penalty.


----------



## AsunA (Jun 12, 2006)

FOK! OMG... That's so not fair ò.ó

It was Japan for the win T_T


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 12, 2006)

That ref just exited himself out of the World Cup..... inconsistent calls galore.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 12, 2006)

[fanhate]yeh, at least the ref of the england game was consistantly biased[/fanhate]

The Japanese need to sort out their final product and I could still see them beating Croatia at any rate, they were all over Australia on the break and in midfield. They just lacked killer instinct.

A draw between Croatia and Australia would leave them with an outside shot if they can beat Croatia and somehow manage to grab as much as a draw out of the Brazil game


----------



## furious styles (Jun 12, 2006)

Sooooo... U.S. vs. the Czechs...who we got?

I'm going United States, 2-1.


----------



## reepa (Jun 12, 2006)

Japan had SO MANY CHANCES!!! ACKK!!!

I CANNOT BELIEVE THIS SHIT!!!!

Japan held on the for the entire game and 3 goals scored in the last 10 mins, fuck!!! And WTF, Japan's play could've been better. they had a million chances and flopped all of them!  They just need to take the damn risks! every time they got close, they always passed it on to the next player, never just going for the shot.  

And we should of had that penalty, that'd turn the game 2-0 to Japan. Why!??? 

*I've never been so de-moralised in my life*


----------



## Mori` (Jun 12, 2006)

> Sooooo... U.S. vs. the Czechs...who we got?
> 
> I'm going United States, 2-1.



I'd go 2-0 to the Czechs, I've not seen the play in the build up but they usually impress me. Then again I've not see the US play lately either so its pretty much up in the air =p I just have a good feeling about the Czechs

(on the aus match, what were peoples opinions on the "dirty play" that got mentioned quite a bit around them in the build up to things? For me I thought they pushed it at times, quite a physical side)


----------



## Vergil (Jun 12, 2006)

poor japan. they played well, fought hard but they were just too small against Aussies giant strikers. I think a draw would have been a fair result, but the difference was Japan wasted so many great chances and australia didn't. 

They can still get the second spot though. I hope Japan qualify


----------



## Crowe (Jun 12, 2006)

Baros & Nedved >> U.S 

3-1 . 3-2 if Donovan is as good as he was last world cup.


----------



## -GoW- (Jun 12, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> Sooooo... U.S. vs. the Czechs...who we got?
> 
> I'm going United States, 2-1.



3-1 for the Czechs


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 12, 2006)

Japan were robbed!! cahill shudda got sent off for his lunge!!! nice 2nd goal though, wnated japan to win! nakamura decimated them and japans 13 looked very sharp,, shame their attack wasnt as clinical, sadly i cant see them progressing, brazil will walk it, but i got a feeling the aussies will take 2nd.

Czechs next!!!


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 12, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> Sooooo... U.S. vs. the Czechs...who we got?
> 
> I'm going United States, 2-1.



Jan Koller is going to pwn the USA


----------



## Mori` (Jun 12, 2006)

one more thing on australia...

if they play like that, leaving so many holes open brazil are going to completely rip them to shreds, literally.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 12, 2006)

Trust a fellow Toffeeman to defeat the Japanese!  

TIIIIIMMY CAHILL!! 

Great game.


----------



## AsunA (Jun 12, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> Sooooo... U.S. vs. the Czechs...who we got?
> 
> I'm going United States, 2-1.




Czechs>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> US  

4-1 for the Czechs


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 12, 2006)

if japan could rip open their midfield im wondering what kaka alone would do, forget ronaldhino!!! croatia will not get 2nd, cant see them beating the aussies or japan

hiddinks a great manerger, shame england didnt grab him..................


----------



## Crowe (Jun 12, 2006)

Moridin said:
			
		

> one more thing on australia...
> 
> if they play like that, leaving so many holes open brazil are going to completely rip them to shreds, literally.


They'll be ripped either way. :/


----------



## Shogun (Jun 12, 2006)

usa will lose for certain, by how much is anyone's guess, but personally i think it will be by 1 or 2 goals max, due to the heat.

In other news: where the hell are the world cup sigs at!? it is just me and zizou flying our respective flags, come on people, show some love!


----------



## AsunA (Jun 12, 2006)

Neji Uchiha said:
			
		

> if japan could rip open their midfield im wondering what kaka alone would do, forget ronaldhino!!! croatia will not get 2nd, cant see them beating the aussies or japan
> 
> hiddinks a great manerger, shame england didnt grab him..................



You're underestimating Croatia   Croatia is pretty strong. Croatia is gonna crush Japan and Australia in my opinion


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## AsunA (Jun 12, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> In other news: where the hell are the world cup sigs at!? it is just me and zizou flying our respective flags, come on people, show some love!



Lol.. Ok.. I'm making one for the Netherlands now


----------



## reepa (Jun 12, 2006)

I hope brazil do rip them to shreds!  

It's possible that Japan can still qualify to the final 16 however. If Aussie lose against Brazil, draw against Croatia, thats only 4pts for them. And if Japan win all their next games, thats 6pts. Croatia gotta lose to Japan and Brazil, but draw against Austrialia for their 1pt. And if Brazil defeat Aus and Croatia, thats 6pts. and lose to Japan, then Japan gets 6 also.

But I doubt Japan can defeat brazil.  im hoping tho. We need a miracle!!!!


BTW: Is their a good website (dedicated to Japan's progression in the world cup) online?


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 12, 2006)

Neji Uchiha said:
			
		

> hiddinks a great manerger, shame england didnt grab him..................



He's definitely one of the best, but so damn arrogant.  Did anyone see how he pushed the Japanese guy back?

@ Shogun: Stupid Belgian red devils didn't even make the cut


----------



## Shogun (Jun 12, 2006)

loL, fair enough, but everyone else get your sig making on!? that may not have made much sense but you get the idea. 

Hiddink is going to manage russia after these finals...less pressure than england i suppose.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 12, 2006)

I didn't think Hiddink made particularly genius tactical decisions, the basic essence was to throw on big strong players, overpower them and score from the knockdowns. Throwing on forwards was pretty much all he could do as they were desperate for at least a point there.

@shogun: I refuse to have an english flag in my sig =p


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 12, 2006)

Moridin said:
			
		

> I didn't think Hiddink made particularly genius tactical decisions


He brought Cahill on.


----------



## AsunA (Jun 12, 2006)

Hiddink showed his other nature... didn't know he was so aggresive


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 12, 2006)

The thing I already said in the "wanna talk about soccer thread"
The players still have to addapt to the temperature and there is load on the players shoulders in the first match !  We can't base a opinion about a team on the hand of 1 match ! But I think many teams have to play better next match, certainly count England and the Netherlands to them


----------



## Shogun (Jun 12, 2006)

if you saw some of the training sessions he did with south korea you know he is agressive, he was literally pushing and pulling the players all over the place!

nicely done toffeeman.


----------



## kimikiba (Jun 12, 2006)

i was impressed by australia! didnt think they were thata good. Cahill should be starter.

Cant wait to se the czech  play. Rosicky is my favorite player.

In Ghana i really hope that Derek Boateng gets to play. he plays for my favorite club (AIK, Sweden)

anyways my bets:

Czech republic- USA  2-1
Ghana- Italy 1-1


----------



## AsunA (Jun 12, 2006)

Hmm.. Nope not really. 4 years ago, I wasn't really into soccer yet, 'cause the Dutch didn't make it X'D


----------



## zizou (Jun 12, 2006)

what was that shit with Japan... I feel sorry about Zico 
I'd say it's over for Japan, they need to win the next games and they have Brazil on their way, it'll be pretty hard for them...

My bet it's Czechs 2-0 USA.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 12, 2006)

yeah, i would agree with that scoreline.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 12, 2006)

Wheeeeej czech is gonna beat usa 2-1
Or they gonna overrun them...........

Nedved, Gricuera, Galasek, Cech 
USA doesn't have a chance !


----------



## zizou (Jun 12, 2006)

^ They play very well in defense though


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 12, 2006)

Well they have a 80year old goaly named KELLER  !


----------



## Shogun (Jun 12, 2006)

come on moridin! show the love, maybe not the flag but something!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 12, 2006)

What a goal !!! Kolllerrrrrrrr !


----------



## Mori` (Jun 12, 2006)

1-0 to the czechs already, fantastic header XD

nedved is already running things


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 12, 2006)

As for who wins Czech Republic vs. US, I don't really care.  I mean, as an American, I think it'd be cool to see the US win, but I just want to watch soccer. 

But at 5 minutes in it looks like the Czechs are going to win.  Neat.


----------



## debil (Jun 12, 2006)

Jan Koller did that what he does best. Header.


----------



## AsunA (Jun 12, 2006)

*pokes JES*


----------



## Crowe (Jun 12, 2006)

Exactly before Checz started their attack I told a friend of mine, "Watch Koller and his head".

Damn, what a sweet goal.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 12, 2006)

Dark Megumi said:
			
		

> *pokes JES*


Dutchies for teh win !!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 12, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Exactly before Checz started their attack I told a friend of mine, "Watch Koller and his head".
> 
> Damn, what a sweet goal.


I said the same damn thing.... "Koller has a cannon for a head", and boom, the Czechs are up 1-0

Looks like the US's outcome is bleak.


----------



## AsunA (Jun 12, 2006)

Well... Our newspaper says that the US doesn't has a chance as an "outsider" And I believe it  Thankfully I don't have much homework, so it's soccernight for me 

Hmmm... lol 0-1 already X'D


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 12, 2006)

Dark Megumi said:
			
		

> Well... Our newspaper says that the US doesn't has a chance as an "outsider" And I believe it  Thankfully I don't have much homework, so it's soccernight for me
> 
> Hmmm... lol 0-1 already X'D


I'll come over and watch 2 XD

Rosicky 2-0 Woooooooooooooootttt


----------



## Mori` (Jun 12, 2006)

wow, fucking screamer from Roszicy there!!!


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 12, 2006)

I totally lied.  About ten minutes after my post I realized that I really do want the US to win.  And now I'm irritated but God that was a good shot...

Oh dear...I hope Koller is okay...


----------



## Crowe (Jun 12, 2006)

Why koller?!?! And damn what a shot by Rosicky


----------



## Mori` (Jun 12, 2006)

that was a real shame 

he was playing really well as well.

I'm impressed by the Czechs so far, they've looked comfortable and in control of things and are quite devastating going forewards. Fair play to the US though, they've been ahead in position and Reyna went close with his shot that hit the post

ah well second half time

(and I hope the sig makes you happy Shogun >.<)


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 12, 2006)

I knew Koller was gonna score but i was devestated when he had to be taken off the field.  I really hope he's okay because this is probably going to be his last chance to shine on a world cup...


----------



## debil (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh dude poor Koller is in a Hospital now, they said he has a muscle rupture. :\ So seems like no more Worldcup for him.


----------



## semperfi (Jun 12, 2006)

koller - hamstring auwie


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 12, 2006)

ROSICKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THUNDERBOLT I TELL YOU!!!! 

wow threads, really come alive since the start of the torno!!!


----------



## semperfi (Jun 12, 2006)

ROBBEN


----------



## Woofie (Jun 12, 2006)

Moridin said:
			
		

> @shogun: I refuse to have an english flag in my sig =p


You're English? Well that I didn't know... Blimmin' fake locations in profiles. 


Anyway, it looks like I was right to think Australia were good underdog bets for this tournament.  I hope they qualify (in second, obviously >_> for the next round now.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 12, 2006)

speaking of robben.........., WHY DOESNT JOE COLE PASS THE BALL?!!!?!! IF HE LEARNED ABOUT SQUARING THE BALL, WE WOULD HAVE DESTROYED PARAGUAY IN THE FIRST HALF!!!!!

aussies play very agressively! brazil may sustain very HEAVY damage! :amazed :amazed


----------



## Mori` (Jun 12, 2006)

damn, Rosicky rattled the bar and now tucked away CR's 3rd goal just as the US looked like they still might have a chance

cant wait to see him playing for arsenal now


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 12, 2006)

The Cheks will win this whole thing. 

Oh and the goal keepers, they are right. That ball is a strikers dream ball. you can bent that ball in anyway you want. Its crazy.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 12, 2006)

It's over for the US..... damn, the Czechs made the American's defense look like Swiss cheese, full of holes.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 12, 2006)

The Czechs have this one for sure.  The US was really unorganized today.  Kind of disappointing.  But some awesome goals by the Czechs.  Awesome play in general, really.

@Negative-Ion: *shudders* I would hate to play with that ball.  When I played soccer it was hard enough as keeper without a ball like that.


----------



## Chorismo (Jun 12, 2006)

Well after Sweden's failure and embarassing performance I can only hope and wish for them to grab the second spot in group B but I have my doubts, think England will win the group and Paraguay will probably take the second spot. But if we win on thursday against Paraguay we are through and if not I hope they at least give their all to give England a good match in the last game.


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 12, 2006)

Czech have impressed me the most so far this World Cup, real shame about Koller.


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 12, 2006)

The US isn't even going to make it through this round.


----------



## AsunA (Jun 12, 2006)

Agreed... ¬.¬ I can't believe that the US is nr 5 in ranking O_O" Won too much to the little Caribean countries? O_O"


----------



## Mori` (Jun 12, 2006)

my post match thoughts:

USA: They played relatively solidly, the basics were all done right but they sorely lack in imagination and spark up front and against a solid defence they lack the vision and inspiration to find openings on a regular basis. Similar to Japan earlier today their final ball tended to be poor as well and the service to their strikers was almost non existant. I'd say they'll lose to italy but will manage to beat Ghana.

Czech Republic: Really impressive performance, everytime they attack they look like they will make a decent chance and with players like Rosicky and Nedved in midfield goals can be made in a second. There defence was great as well, everytime the US seemed to make something they got shut out which left Cech pretty much nothing to do all game other than claim some easy crosses. Considering they will have Baros to come back into the team later in the tournament I could see them making at least the quarters, if Koller's injury isn't as bad as it looks then they'll be even more potent. In my opinion that was probably the best display in the tournament



> You're English? Well that I didn't know... Blimmin' fake locations in profiles.



hehe yeah, i don;t know why people never think I'm english


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 12, 2006)

zizou said:
			
		

> I expected more of England
> they didn't play very well I'm kinda disappointed.
> 
> Argentina and Ivory Coast (sp?) was the best game till now =]


I didn't. They didn't play well.

And if they continue playing like that, they will get knocked out. Easily.





			
				Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> Oh and the goal keepers, they are right. That ball is a strikers dream ball. you can bent that ball in anyway you want. Its crazy.


How do you know that? Have you got one of the balls?

Why are they making such a fuss about the ball? The same things were said back in 2002.


----------



## hakke (Jun 12, 2006)

Did you guys see how Bruce arenas just abandoned his team, he didnt move one bit... cant say I expect more from this arrogant asshole.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 12, 2006)

i haven't been following international soccer for a while, whose good these days? (i assume all the normal great teams like germany, brazil, england, etc. are still alive and kicking)

boo, US loses 3-0


----------



## Neenah (Jun 12, 2006)

U.S got pwnt baddddddddd.
.
.


*waits for the Italy - Ghana match to begin*


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 12, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> i haven't been following international soccer for a while, whose good these days? (i assume all the normal great teams like germany, brazil, england, etc. are still alive and kicking)
> 
> boo, US loses 3-0


I know for a fact that Argentina and Ivory Coast are competent teams.

As for the world's elite; I haven't the slightest idea. I want to judge that using these matches.

England are not in the top tier mind you.

EDIT: Okay, in my honourable opinion, then.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 12, 2006)

Itachi Amaterasu said:
			
		

> Easily.How do you know that? Have you got one of the balls?



I don't have one, but they were just talking about the ball and how it really is made for the striker on the post-game talk before Ghana vs. Italy.



			
				Itachi Amaterasu said:
			
		

> Why are they making such a fuss about the ball? The same things were said back in 2002.



Balls aren't made to the advantage of the keeper, and some people think it's important to point that out, just to cut the keepers some slack.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 12, 2006)

Itachi Amaterasu said:
			
		

> I didn't. They didn't play well.
> 
> And if they continue playing like that, they will get knocked out. Easily.How do you know that? Have you got one of the balls?
> 
> Why are they making such a fuss about the ball? The same things were said back in 2002.



I saw how the ball moves in the air and how it bounces.

Japans goal againts australia, the ball started to bend half way thru the air, no one was able to touch it cuz it fooled everyone.

Czech's second goal, the ball again fooled the goal keeper and a made him miscalualate the jump and distance, the ball started bending more and more the more it was on the air, hell if there was no net it would still be bending. Same thing on the 3rd goal. just a little tap and ball just flys.

there have been similiar situations in the previous games so far too. Also imagine what a really good player can do with that. Just remember this, as the games progress,and the players figure out how the balls works, u sill see more and more goals from the longer distances. this world cup will be a heaven.


----------



## RockLee (Jun 12, 2006)

The U.S. had a soild center, but they dawdled too much, allowing the Czechs time to form a solid defense. Everytime the U.S. approached the goal, there was a line of 6 Czechs ready to block and defend, not to mention the goalie.

They played the game to draw out the time, as if they were winning. The center kept passing the ball to the goalie, and back and forth and back and forth. This just gave the Czechs plenty of time to set up a solid defense.

On the contrary, the Czechs set up a fast paced game on their side, pushing any advantage immediately and catching the U.S. off guard. The communication between right and left field was excellent, and was used to create openings. They played as if they were losing, and it counted.

Jeez. That was a stupid game. >|


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 12, 2006)

Re: The ball.

Fair enough.

Re: USA 2006 Team

They don't seem to be on par with what they were four years ago. What happened?


----------



## RockLee (Jun 12, 2006)

They played like they were winning, dawdling with the ball, which gave the Czechs enough time to set up a formidable defense. Not to mention that the U.S. defense was frequently caught off guard.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 12, 2006)

What a bad attitude to take to a game. They better think about what they've done and have a proper team talk otherwise they'll be going home in two weeks.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 12, 2006)

from the site above said:
			
		

> Circumference: The FIFA Approved Standard: 68.5 cm ? 69.5 cm. The adidas +Teamgeist: 69.0 cm ? 69.25 cm
> 
> Diameter: FIFA Approved Standard: max. 1.5% difference The adidas +Teamgeist: max. 1.0% difference
> 
> ...


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 12, 2006)

I'll soon add a replica of that ball to my collection.

But anyway, players don't have an excuse if they can't handle that ball.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 12, 2006)

i am thinking about purchasing the final ball, but at £75 a pop...rather get a ds lite with a little extra. 

Looks like the gunners have a good new player...


----------



## Mori` (Jun 12, 2006)

£75 for one o_O

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## Slips (Jun 12, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> i am thinking about purchasing the final ball, but at ?75 a pop...rather get a ds lite with a little extra.
> 
> Looks like the gunners have a good new player...




Dont they fucking just 

Enjoyed the Aussie win earlier got 2 Middlesbrough players enjoyed watching them in action.


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 12, 2006)

They always change the ball because of the simple reason that keepers need time to adjust to get used to its effects.  This way we get to see more goals. It's brilliant.

@ hakke: i saw that, i must say that his expression was almost hilarious.  He seemed like a prick to me.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 12, 2006)

Moridin said:
			
		

> £75 for one o_O
> 
> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


That's a decent price as long as you never kick the ball. Not even once.





			
				bend_on_revenge said:
			
		

> They always change the ball because of the simple reason that keepers need time to adjust to get used to its effects. This way we get to see more goals. It's brilliant.


You're talking like that's the sole reason behind changing the ball.

It's all about the money.

EDIT: Rosicky: A match winning type?


----------



## AsunA (Jun 12, 2006)

And the match Italy-Ghana has begun

3-1 is my guess


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 12, 2006)

2-0 is mine.  Italy shouldn't have any difficulties with Ghana.  I fear this might become a boring match.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 12, 2006)

I want a "surprise" to rock our world, and Italy's.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 12, 2006)

oooh Toni's shot was awesome, so close but back out off the bar

edit:

and pirlo's goal was rather tasty!


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, we finally have a score.  One goal to Italy.

And God damn that was an awesome goal.


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 12, 2006)

Italy's missed so many chances, and Ghana's not bad at all.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 12, 2006)

Who's gonna win this match? I can't watch it without a TV


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 12, 2006)

Man, i haven't seen the first half and i just heard it's the best 45 minutes on this world cup so far.  But he's an Italy fan so he might be pulling my leg.
Anyway i'm going to watch the second half


----------



## batz (Jun 12, 2006)

Second half's so tense, I don't even want to watch it!!

Italy's missing a lot of valuable chances..damn.
They seem to be the most vunerable in the last 5 minutes, c'mon I want another goal for the Italians.....


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 12, 2006)

batz said:
			
		

> Second half's so tense, I don't even want to watch it!!
> 
> Italy's missing a lot of valuable chances..damn.
> They seem to be the most vunerable in the last 5 minutes, c'mon I want another goal for the Italians.....



Well, ya got it. 

That was a very, very bad moment to hesitate.  Or to come out of the goal that far.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 12, 2006)

if only toni's shot went in!!! the header to get pat the last defender was pure quality!


----------



## RockLee (Jun 12, 2006)

This match is full of fail.

2-0 in favor of Italy at the 45 minute mark at the end of the match. What the hell happened? That second goal was retarded. I suspect _sabotage_.


----------



## Kayo (Jun 12, 2006)

Ping pong is god!


----------



## Mori` (Jun 12, 2006)

blergh I dont really like Italy!

ah well pretty good game, on that display it looks like both the CR vs italy and Ghana vs US will be interesting games to watch


----------



## RockLee (Jun 12, 2006)

Not godly enough.

Czech vs Italy: I'm rooting for the Czech. They showed considerable talent.

Ghana vs US: I don't really care. Choosing either way means losing either way. I wasn't impressed that much. Ghana kept screwing up today. Looks like they need some mo' juju or mojo, or somethin'.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 12, 2006)

Hehe, we gots moridin on board! 

Italy did look pretty good, but since this group also contains the Czech Republic we may as well wait for that match before passing final judgement on the qualities of italy.


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 12, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> This match is full of fail.
> 
> 2-0 in favor of Italy at the 45 minute mark at the end of the match. What the hell happened? That second goal was retarded. I suspect _sabotage_.



^ the Chinese claim that they had nothing to do with it.

I knew the match would end 2-0, but i didn't expect it to be so tense.  The ritme was very high and it wasn't boring at all.  I want more


----------



## Ram (Jun 12, 2006)

Here are some pretty cool gifs to put on your sigs if you want to rep your country.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 12, 2006)

come on neji (uchiha), get with the programme!


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm not really interested in football or in the WC. 
But I support Trinidad & Tobago.  I love them because of their coolness and their name: Soccer Warriors. ^^

Personally I think, Brasil will win again (kinda boring but kay  ) ... and I hope Germany won't win. (Sorry for all Germany Fans, but I don't like the acting at the moment ... Oo") 

Well who'll ever win is the best. Congratulations. *gg*


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Jun 12, 2006)

It may sound weird, 'cause I'm a german, but I also hope that germany will loose soon.
I've got enough of the drunkards yelling and partying in the Neighborhood or step into a City-train full of Soccer-Tards hugging me or start babbling about things I don't give a crap on XD"

It's tough too when you country and espacially your hometown hosts World Championship Games XD"


----------



## Sid (Jun 12, 2006)

I have never liked, and still don't like Italy's style of playing and attitude.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, Italy has also won. But we all have Spain to have a favourite losing. ^_^

Italy is boooooooooooooooooooooooooring. Chzech Republic FTW.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 12, 2006)

And what's with the powerhouses playing "pussy-football" anyways.... they score a goal early, then they relax and defend.... just look at the results of Portugal, Holland, England, and now Italy (albeit they scored twice).

I expect nothing like that to happen tomorrow when the World Champs start their defense of the crown.

All of the results and standings have been updated for your viewing pleasure. ^^


----------



## titeo (Jun 12, 2006)

damn!  USA got owned today.  Rosicky kicked the shit out of the USA defense.  I'm quite disappointed and embarrassed.  

i'm kind of sad over the Japanese loss.  props to the socceroos for coming back and pounding zico's boys to the ground.  hidiink is a genius.  i think he will take Australia to the semis just like in 1998 with holland and in 2002 with korea.

Italia! Italia! Italia!  Good results for the Azzuri.  I hope totti is OK for the next game.  he took a knock and was immediately subbed which is a sign that he can't endure too much.

looking forward to korea's match tomorrow.  i am also very hype about the Brazil v Croatia game.  i think brazil will win group F and the Aussie will be 2nd.


----------



## Freakness (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeps, Italy definitly looked good .
Although, Ghana looked better than I thought .
They made few mistakes, one that led to the 2nd goal, but they weren't that bad . Czech Vs. Italy should be totally interesting .


----------



## titeo (Jun 12, 2006)

i'm a bit sad for Luca Toni and Alberto Gilardino.  they were fantastic up top.  they were dangerous, fast and threatening.  sadly they did not score.


----------



## zizou (Jun 12, 2006)

When Czechs did the first goal early I thought it would be like Holland, England and Portugal ;P but they did their job very well. Definitely, they are a good (as) team.

I don't know how good Italy was but they had a good result, indeed  and Totti isn't 100% yet. I wonder if Lippi is going to give a chance for Del Piero. I think Del Piero (or Camorasnesi) can play with Totti without problems.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 12, 2006)

titeo said:
			
		

> i'm a bit sad for Luca Toni and Alberto Gilardino.  they were fantastic up top.  they were dangerous, fast and threatening.  sadly they did not score.



Totti is the key in Italy, but he seems not to be at his best. We'll see. Toni and Gilarino can be also a pain n the ass to the rest of teams also. Italy is always dangerous (and boring).


----------



## Mori` (Jun 12, 2006)

Totti played well, he was running things and was the one creating the chances before he injured himself.

We'll have to see how serious that was


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 12, 2006)

Those were really fun games to watch today.  Unfortunately every time I looked away something interesting happened, so I didn't get much else done.  And I had to leave before the end the Ghana-Italy game -- but not before I knew Italy would win.

J-A: I only caught the last ten minutes of the game, so basically I just saw Australia come out of nowhere and kick Japan's ass.  Can't really pass judgement on it.

CR-USA: Eh.  I was disappointed that America was sloppy and didn't push forward, but CR was kicking some major ass today, so I guess I'll live.

G-I: I agree with everyone else that that was a very intense game.  Super coolness.

I hope tomorrow's games are just as much fun to watch.  They better be.

It makes me kind of sad that players were hurt.  I know it's part of soccer (jebus...don't get me started) but it still upsets me.

(Crap.  Gotta go back to work...)


----------



## RockLee (Jun 12, 2006)

Technically, those that got hurt did so because they hadn't warmed up properly.

Bums!


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 12, 2006)

I cant beleive you people said Italy is boring lol. if you say that, you dont know about soccer. Ghana played good too, better than the US thats for sure.

Italy vs czechs = tie, or a low score game 1 goal for either one.

I want to see del Piero play some more, i want to see the dude play like his old days man he is a great player.

Ghana will probably beat the US, unless the US wakes up and stop thinking that they are the shit.


----------



## Freakness (Jun 12, 2006)

Well.. I guess we're all waiting for Brazil to show us what they know tomorrow


----------



## zizou (Jun 12, 2006)

> I hope tomorrow's games are just as much fun to watch. They better be.


Probably, since we have BRA : CRO and also FRA : SUI 

Go brazil!! =D


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 12, 2006)

zizou said:
			
		

> Probably, since we have BRA : CRO and also FRA : SUI
> 
> Go brazil!! =D



aaaaah screw you guys, I can't watch it coz my Time Zone, I have work


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 12, 2006)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> I cant beleive you people said Italy is boring lol. if you say that, you dont know about soccer. Ghana played good too, better than the US thats for sure.
> 
> Italy vs czechs = tie, or a low score game 1 goal for either one.
> 
> ...



Being superior to your rival, putting 8 players behind the ball and try to mantain the result is not my idea of an entertaining match. Catenaccio is effective but boring


----------



## zizou (Jun 12, 2006)

> aaaaah screw you guys, I can't watch it coz my Time Zone, I have work


I can't see the other matchs due to my job but I won't have to work tomorrow


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 12, 2006)

Didn't see the Czech's decimate the Yanks because I was busy, but I did see the Italy game. I enjoyed it personally, though neither team looked that great really.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 12, 2006)

TOFFe3m@ns sig said:
			
		

> 50 years on... our time has come again.



Isn't it 40 years ._.


I didn't see any games today but i heard Japan had a 1 goal lead till the last 8 minutes then got beat 3-1 T_T


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 12, 2006)

graysocks said:
			
		

> Isn't it 40 years ._.


The only time England won the world cup was in 1966.

You know that already, so you don't need to ask; just say it :Rezno>_<


----------



## graysocks (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah i do, it wasn't a question i was just stating lol


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 12, 2006)

Spanish Hokage said:
			
		

> Being superior to your rival, putting 8 players behind the ball and try to mantain the result is not my idea of an entertaining match. Catenaccio is effective but boring



did you even watch the match? or the match US vs czechs ?

Did you see how the czechs played? their game style is worse than that of Italys's they fortify their defense with 10 players. They only counter and attack when the other team makes mistakes. thats how they put 3 goals. the czechs didnt create 1 opportunity on their own account, they just punished the US for their mistakes. 

thats just so you can understand what it means to play defense and what it means to play an open game. Every team will defend when they have too, thats how the game is played. So yeah if you want to talk about defense look at the czechs.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 12, 2006)

BakaKage said:
			
		

> aaaaah screw you guys, I can't watch it coz my Time Zone, I have work



Well, I'll have to leave for work in the last few minutes of the game.  That's gonna suck.   Stupid work.

(Though if I had my old schedule I wouldn't be able to watch any of the World Cup at all.  If it makes you feel better, I'm going to miss Saturday's games because of work.  )


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 12, 2006)

If anyone's too lazy to check the first page, including me, here's tomorrow schedule of games. All times Germany Local.

_Tuesday, June 13th_
*Korea* vs *Togo* (Group G); 3:00 PM; @ Commerzbank Arena, Frankfurt
*France* vs *Switzerland* (Group G); 6:00 PM; @ Gottlieb-Daimler Stadion, Stuttgart
*Brazil* vs *Croatia* (Group F); 9:00 PM; @ Berlin Olympiastadion, Berlin


----------



## graysocks (Jun 12, 2006)

Man all you guys should quit your jobs.

Brazil and France tomorrow. Looks set to be the best day.


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 12, 2006)

graysocks said:
			
		

> Man all you guys should quit your jobs.
> 
> Brazil and France tomorrow. Looks set to be the best day.



easy for you to say , If I could I would have long ago. But really tomorrow's matches might be something worth missing a day's worth of money for.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 12, 2006)

graysocks said:
			
		

> Man all you guys should quit your jobs.
> 
> Brazil and France tomorrow. Looks set to be the best day.


I wish I'd call in sick, but I got bills, man!! 

Though the magics of TiVo and VCR programming are quite helpful


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 12, 2006)

June 13

Berlin: Brazil vs Croatia

Stuttgart: France vs Swizertland

Frankfurt: South Korea vs Togo

Go Korea!!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 12, 2006)

ExoSkel said:
			
		

> June 13
> 
> Berlin: Brazil vs Croatia
> 
> ...


You might wanna look 6 posts above this one


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 12, 2006)

What time is Brazil's game tomorrow, Mario? Eastern Standard Time?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 12, 2006)

That's 3:00 PM US Eastern Standard time. 

All of the times posted are Germany Local time, which is 6+ hours from the US EST.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks. ESPN2, correct?


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 12, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Thanks. ESPN2, correct?



Yep.



			
				graysocks said:
			
		

> Man all you guys should quit your jobs.
> 
> Brazil and France tomorrow. Looks set to be the best day.



I wish.  I need to save up money to buy a Mac I don't want.  Stupid art world and revolving on stupid Macs.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 12, 2006)

Sakura Kaijuu said:
			
		

> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish.  I need to save up money to buy a Mac I don't want.  Stupid art world and revolving on stupid Macs.


I want to be a part of the art world too I'm gonna stalk you.

I want Adriano to shine today.


----------



## batz (Jun 13, 2006)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> did you even watch the match? or the match US vs czechs ?
> 
> Did you see how the czechs played? their game style is worse than that of Italys's they fortify their defense with 10 players. They only counter and attack when the other team makes mistakes. thats how they put 3 goals. the czechs didnt create 1 opportunity on their own account, they just punished the US for their mistakes.
> 
> thats just so you can understand what it means to play defense and what it means to play an open game. Every team will defend when they have too, thats how the game is played. So yeah if you want to talk about defense look at the czechs.


True. I believe all three of their goals were based on Counter-attacks, while Pirlo's goal was a well-define and thought-out one. It also depends a lot on your opponent as well. The Czechs had the US while the Italians had Ghana, a team with the likes of Essien and Appiah, simply put, they were much better than the Americans.


> Originally Posted by *Spanish Hokage*
> _Being superior to your rival, putting 8 players behind the ball and try to mantain the result is not my idea of an entertaining match._


If I am not mistaken, did'nt England do the same?? 
Infact, I think both Italy and Ghana were attacking a lot more than England or  Paraguay ever did


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 13, 2006)

batz said:
			
		

> True. I believe all three of their goals were based on Counter-attacks, while Pirlo's goal was a well-define and thought-out one. It also depends a lot on your opponent as well. The Czechs had the US while the Italians had Ghana, a team with the likes of Essien and Appiah, simply put, they were much better than the Americans.
> 
> If I am not mistaken, did'nt England do the same??
> Infact, I think both Italy and Ghana were attacking a lot more than England or  Paraguay ever did


So Rosicky's shot from out of the 16m  field was because of a counter ?
When you play against the czech you know they are gonna play it on the counters. I didn't see the USA make 1 attack that was really convincing, galasek intercepted most of the attacks from the USA. They really are a just a bit to good for the US! But we all know that


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 13, 2006)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:
			
		

> So Rosicky's shot from out of the 16m  field was because of a counter ?
> When you play against the czech you know they are gonna play it on the counters. I didn't see the USA make 1 attack that was really convincing, galasek intercepted most of the attacks from the USA. They really are a just a bit to good for the US! But we all know that


Yes, yes we do.


----------



## zizou (Jun 13, 2006)

IA said:
			
		

> I want Adriano to shine today


Why Adriano, IA?  it's surprise to me since he's not so popular comparing to other players in brazil.


----------



## AsunA (Jun 13, 2006)

South Korea - Togo

I'm guessing 2-1


----------



## Mori` (Jun 13, 2006)

I want Adriano to shine...he's in my world cup XI =p

I can;t really see Togo beating south korea today.


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 13, 2006)

Cant wait for Brazil today.

Also rooting for South Korea this tournament.

Here's  incase anyone's interested.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 13, 2006)

7-8 h before I run off to Berlin to watch a few matches <3.

Btw: Nakamura is one of the world best free kickers,  lots of clips ,  freekick for Celtic. End of discussion.

Nice site for football clips if you haven't seen it yet:
 freekick for Celtic


----------



## batz (Jun 13, 2006)

zizou said:
			
		

> Why Adriano, IA?  it's surprise to me since he's not so popular comparing to other players in brazil.


Yeah, he's supposed to be one of the 4 star quartets they will be fielding today, including: Ronaldo, Ronaldinho and Kaka.

And Jiraya_Ero_Senjin, I was just trying to say that your defence type depends a lot on the abilities of your opponents  

I hope South Korea can salvage some Asian glory by _atleast_ qualifying to the next round


----------



## Mori` (Jun 13, 2006)

cheers for that site peK 

gave me a chance to re-watch one of my fav goals ever

 freekick for Celtic

such immense power o_O

(if i don;t catch you before hand, enjoy the games!!!)


----------



## RockLee (Jun 13, 2006)

Togo makes a goal in the first half at the 30 minute mark.

Game is shaping up to be good.

Korea is attacking the goal something fierce, although they lack precision.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 13, 2006)

bah, come on asia!! first iran, then japan!!!

we cant lose 3 in a row!!!


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 13, 2006)

Well, Korea drew level and Togo lost one of their players.  Both can still win this game.  I'm slightly in favor of the underdog Togo.


----------



## Leen (Jun 13, 2006)

I do prefer to see Togo winning this match. African countries will shine this time around. Of course I'm not saying that they will be the champion or what but at least they might be able to defeat some of the best teams in the world or create some upsets or draws. It will be wonderful to see it happen. Too bad South Korea had just level the score down. It will be an interesting second half to watch.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 13, 2006)

i'm waiting for the brazil game, should be entertaining.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 13, 2006)

That game was a bit boring but got better. Glad Korea won = D


----------



## Leen (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah, Korea won at last. Another comeback, just like Japan vs Australia. I do prefer to see Togo win though. Never mind. I'm looking foward to the rest of the games.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 13, 2006)

well 2-1 it finishe, atleast we asains have got one win!!

but koera have to buck up thier ides if they want to progress


----------



## RockLee (Jun 13, 2006)

Togo has a pretty good defense, though. Korea's goals had to be ranged, or they'd never make it.

Now, for the next match!

God, I love soccer!


----------



## reepa (Jun 13, 2006)

Dark Megumi said:
			
		

> South Korea - Togo
> 
> I'm guessing 2-1



Good guess lol. Anyway beautiful match! Korea are also one of my favs who I'm rooting for! My brothers!  

Can't wait for France and especially Brazil's match.



			
				RockLee said:
			
		

> Togo has a pretty good defense, though. Korea's goals had to be ranged, or they'd never make it.
> 
> Now, for the next match!
> 
> God, I love soccer!



Me too, Football > Any other sport ever!!


----------



## Mori` (Jun 13, 2006)

I didn't see much of the S.korea/Togo game, I had felt S.Korea were likely to win though.

really looking forward to this evening games 

very interested to see how france play this world cup and of course brazil...well they are just brazil huh XD


----------



## Shogun (Jun 13, 2006)

poor togo, they were unlucky.

The brazil game should be good, not as a contest but as a footballing lesson. I reckon france will LOSE there i said it. Let's wait and see.


----------



## reepa (Jun 13, 2006)

^Too bad, it was a fucking intense game! At times I thought Togo had the match.  Props to west African squad, they played extremely well. Gave S. Korea a good scare that's for sure. Anyway watch the highlights, the freekick and second goal was superb. Korea are now in a good posistion to qualify in the final 16. Togo still got a good chance, especially if they keep their game up.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 13, 2006)

South Korea and Togo was a surprisingly entertaining match. Let's see what koreans can do without the help of referees


----------



## Shogun (Jun 13, 2006)

i think they were lucky, they won't get out of this group, that is for sure.


----------



## reepa (Jun 13, 2006)

^Possibly, but remember they only need one more victory. And they still got the Switz and the French to play. Let's see if you're right however, I love anticipation!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 13, 2006)

Switzerland is not better than South Korea. I think they can win them, so the next round is not farfetched. France and South Korea in that group.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 13, 2006)

Korea's defense was terrible today. Just like Korea vs. Ghana during the friendly match.

Although wins a win, Korea won't advance far with that kind of defense...


----------



## titeo (Jun 13, 2006)

man, Korea's most lethal weapon is their spirit.  when their team is in high hopes they will play fantastic football.  but when their team is lost between one another their football is crap.  the first half was almost a snoozer if Togo hadn't score.

overall, good come back.  Dick! You better start Ahn next game you fool!

France versus the Swiss next.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 13, 2006)

Spanish, we will see! but i say the gay french and swiss for the win...


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 13, 2006)

Sho, I give France the classification for history and players but remember last world cup =/

Now it's the end of a generation and the beggining of another (not so great). I really don't know what to think.


----------



## AsunA (Jun 13, 2006)

Hmm... My prediction came true  Go Korea!!


----------



## reepa (Jun 13, 2006)

^Predict the next match please.


----------



## zizou (Jun 13, 2006)

I did it! 2-1 korea! yes!


> The brazil game should be good, not as a contest but as a footballing lesson. I reckon france will LOSE there i said it. Let's wait and see.


hm... My bets are brazil 3 - 1 and France 1 - 1 Switzerland.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 13, 2006)

with brazil vs croatia it could be anything. i am going for 3-0 and france losing 1-0.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 13, 2006)

France vs Switzerland...I'm going 2-0 to the frenchies

Brazil vs Croatia...I think 3-1 to Brazil


----------



## Kayo (Jun 13, 2006)

Hmm.. Really wan't to see if France will make it this year


----------



## sel (Jun 13, 2006)

hooray for korea ^^ i want them to go far

i still think hiddink was the best thing that ever happenned to him

i think france will win 2-0 and im looking forward to see brazil play, kaka, ronaldo, dinho and adriano, words cant describe the quality there

probably 4-0


----------



## sel (Jun 13, 2006)

and how did switzerland just not score, damn...


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 13, 2006)

Hmm...At this point in the match, I want to say 1-0 to France.


----------



## batz (Jun 13, 2006)

Korea : 2 Togo :1
I could'nt believe it was the Koreans in the first half, such poor start by them. They got back through Ahn though

France vs Swiss
I see Henry missing some strikingly good chances, what's wrong with him??


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 13, 2006)

Hopp Schwiiz!


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 13, 2006)

Itachi Amaterasu said:
			
		

> I want Adriano to shine today.



I want Ronaldinho to shine today, and he will. That's a promise.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 13, 2006)

Slow start from the French, though im still expecting them to score at least.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 13, 2006)

yo toffee, it is 40 years of hurt not 50!


----------



## Kayo (Jun 13, 2006)

I am really dissapointed with France right now >.< first half 0 - 0
Come on!


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 13, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> yo toffee, it is 40 years of hurt not 50!



You should change that "Believe" on the flag in your signature to "Beckham". He's your only hope.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 13, 2006)

France aren't doing as good as expected of them = /


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 13, 2006)

graysocks said:
			
		

> France aren't doing as good as expected of them = /



Expected? What did you expect? They did not score not even one goal in the 2002 World Cup, even though they were the defending champions. :/


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 13, 2006)

zizou said:
			
		

> Why Adriano, IA?  it's surprise to me since he's not so popular comparing to other players in brazil.


Well, to be honest, the popularity of a player isn't the thing I'm interested in most; it's his style of play.


----------



## Bill (Jun 13, 2006)

If Sweden don't win the next match i'll stop watching.


----------



## Aman (Jun 13, 2006)

^The Trinidad&Tobago match was such a failure.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 13, 2006)

Arg.  That was very nerve racking and very disappointing.  I want to strangle things.

At least Brazil vs. Croatia will be more interesting.  Probably.


----------



## sel (Jun 13, 2006)

>_<  les bleus etait tellement merdes

lets hope for a deja vu of 4 years ago, korea + swiss ftw!


----------



## Shogun (Jun 13, 2006)

the swiss should have won! man, my prediction was so close yet so far...


----------



## zizou (Jun 13, 2006)

it was the right result to me



			
				Oro said:
			
		

> I want Ronaldinho to shine today, and he will. That's a promise.


take a look at my avy! ;P



			
				IA said:
			
		

> Well, to be honest, the popularity of a player isn't the thing I'm interested in most; it's his style of play.


I see. I meant, he's not so popular that's because I was surprised.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 13, 2006)

~Aizen~ said:
			
		

> >_<  les bleus etait tellement merdes



Ouais.


----------



## zizou (Jun 13, 2006)

so much expectation, this scares me >_>


----------



## titeo (Jun 13, 2006)

MOTD June 9
MOTD June 10
MOTD June 11
MOTD June 12

BBC's Highlight show of the WC so far.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 13, 2006)

A pretty boring match. France was superior in the first half and greatly disappointed after the break. Only Zidane, Henry and Ribery get a pass grade by me. Switzerland actually was the team who were the closest in putting in the decisive goal in at least two 100% chances.


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jun 13, 2006)

The ref for Switzerland/France was a fucking idiot, as far as i've seen he only handed one yellow card out that was deserved.

I was hoping Switzerland would've won 


Anyway i'm glad that Korea won from togo, they're my second-favorite team


----------



## zizou (Jun 13, 2006)

Henry did nothhing though... ^^"


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 13, 2006)

zizou said:
			
		

> it was the right result to me
> 
> 
> take a look at my avy! ;P



Here Zizou, have a border. ^__*


----------



## Mori` (Jun 13, 2006)

France...were oh so dissapointing, really I expected so much more 

how can a team, with so many great players in it, play so poorly?

I don't even think its to do with players underperforming that much, I just think that they are used very poorly!

that said the Swiss defended pretty well but they could have been a little more adventurous.

edit: I forgot to rant about what an idiot the ref was, heck he carded so frequently I lost track of who was booked and at times there was barely an indication as to why the player was booked!


----------



## zizou (Jun 13, 2006)

@Oro, oh, yay ^^  thank you! 



> how can a team, with so many great players in it, play so poorly?


Coach.
Trezeguet wasn't even chosen to second half and Giuly... poor, Giuly, he's not in the team, after all.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 13, 2006)

The French have been shut-out in 4 consecutive World Cup games now, dating back to the last edition....

Though I'm not surprised at the result, since they played the Swiss twice during qualifying anyways.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 13, 2006)

The french were awful for their status. Hopefully Brazil won't disappoint.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 13, 2006)

zizou said:
			
		

> Henry did nothhing though... ^^"



He did do some nice stuff before the break. He was very poor i the last 45 mins however


----------



## Mori` (Jun 13, 2006)

w00t, Brazil/Croatia coverage is starting now here 

*watches brazil montage*

oooh pele!

brazilian fans in bikini's

and beautiful football

*this better live up to my hopes


----------



## Bill (Jun 13, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> ^The Trinidad&Tobago match was such a failure.



Yeah it was.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 13, 2006)

Moridin said:
			
		

> edit: I forgot to rant about what an idiot the ref was, heck he carded so frequently I lost track of who was booked and at times there was barely an indication as to why the player was booked!



Yeah...That was pretty annoying...Half the time I had no idea who he was carding...

*edit*

Hmm...In retrospect, that's not true.  It was more just being confused about why they were being carded.  I hope it doesn't happen again. :/


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm guessing the Brazil/Croatia match is starting soon. I hate work...


----------



## AsunA (Jun 13, 2006)

Who could have thought that France would play draw with Switzerland X'D A well... Brazil-Croatia match would be interesting. I'm guessing 3-1


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Jun 13, 2006)

Yay Trinidad&Tobago, as well as the Swiss didn't lost their games ^^
But the Swiss will have a hard time against South Korea... let's hope for the best XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 13, 2006)

The Swiss might surprise a few people indeed ^^


			
				Moridin said:
			
		

> w00t, Brazil/Croatia coverage is starting now here
> 
> *watches brazil montage*
> 
> ...


You do think I'm checking that too 

And the game's underway... at the Berlin Olympiastadion, where Brazil hopes to return for the final game.


----------



## debil (Jun 13, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> And the game's underway... at the Berlin Olympiastadion, where Brazil hopes to return for the final game.



And then get smacked by Germany. Yup that's how it will be.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 13, 2006)

BakaKage said:
			
		

> I'm guessing the Brazil/Croatia match is starting soon. I hate work...


 

Aren't you supposed to be sick?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 13, 2006)

Kaká just scored with a minute plus before halftime


----------



## Mori` (Jun 13, 2006)

Kaka's goal livened up what hasn't been the most enthralling game so far. But what a damn good goal XD

hope things open up a bit more in the second half.


----------



## Aman (Jun 13, 2006)

Loved the goal!


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 13, 2006)

Kaka's definitely one of the best. I'm not sure, but Ronaldo and Adriano seemed a lot out of shape.


----------



## Tatsuki (Jun 13, 2006)

wow, USA got owned by teh Czechs o.o


----------



## ez (Jun 13, 2006)

brazil owns


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 13, 2006)

That was a very nice goal.


----------



## Aman (Jun 13, 2006)

WHO SAW THAT?


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 13, 2006)

Brazil only scored 1 goal so far, if I'm right it's right about the 90th min. right?


----------



## graysocks (Jun 13, 2006)

Pretty good game. Poor Ronaldo lol.


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 13, 2006)

Yay, the Swiss didn't lose. 

Don't underestimate them, I really think they can win against South-Korea.  

So, I'm a little bit disappointed from Brasil. I expected a little bit more ... but kay, they won with a really nice goal. ^^

Go T&T and Schwiiz.


----------



## RockLee (Jun 13, 2006)

Am I the only one who saw just how awesome Croatia was today? Jeezus, they played on par with Brazil.

I'm going to be watching them for sure. I expect pwnage from them.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah, they played really well. But England gave them a beating last tournament! The croatia vs australia is going to be one heck of a game.


----------



## Kayo (Jun 13, 2006)

Brazil are just a shadow of their former self. Look at Ronaldo, he is fat and slow and not really that good anymore. Ronaldinho didn't play that good either. The best player in this match was Kaka according to me. Let's hope Brazil plays better the next match they have.


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 13, 2006)

So Croatia was really exceptional in this match? 
I really want to watch the match now.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 13, 2006)

well, to be fair to brazil they didn't need to get into any real high levels of performance as they got the goal relatively early. If croatia scored than i think we would have seen a better brazil. I think in the knock out rounds is the time where brazil will shine.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 13, 2006)

poor ronaldo, its not his fault his fat!!! oh wait...............it is!!!

MAN brazil were poor!! i can actually see australia beat them!!! Japan could sneak in a draw!

on the subject of poor.............................FRANCE!!! why wasnt Guily picked??!!?!!!?!?!?! :amazed :amazed


----------



## Shogun (Jun 13, 2006)

Neji...get your flag on...


----------



## titeo (Jun 13, 2006)

what happen Ronaldo and Adriano?  Brazil's striker didn't look dangerous at all.  maybe because the Croatian defense was too good?

anyway a win is a win no matter what the margin was.  I just hope Ronaldo can find his form soon.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 13, 2006)

i will not display the flag until Sven plays THE walcott!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Shogun (Jun 13, 2006)

no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 13, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> yeah, they played really well. But England gave them a beating last tournament! The croatia vs australia is going to be one heck of a game.


Not to mention both teams have no love lost between them, with about 7 Socceroos of Croatian heritage, and 3 others playing for the Croatians.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 13, 2006)

Brazil lost??


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 13, 2006)

No they won 1-0.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 13, 2006)

nope. 

Naruyamcha, you made a good point, it was also mentioned during the bbc commentary about the fact some croatian players were born in australia and vice versa.


----------



## zizou (Jun 13, 2006)

Well, Brazil didn't play that well, however, Croatia did a good match and they were very closed in the first half. Brazil started well, but Croatia stopped Brazil in the midfield and that will happen since every adversary of Brazil (cept for teams like Argentina and Czechs ) will play in defense. We need Robinho to make some movement in the center.



> Brazil are just a shadow of their former self. Look at Ronaldo, he is fat and slow and not really that good anymore. Ronaldinho didn't play that good either. The best player in this match was Kaka according to me. Let's hope Brazil plays better the next match they have.


Dude, it seems you don't know nothing about Ronaldo. He's not fat and he's pretty fast. Till last year, he was the fastest player of Real Madrid.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 13, 2006)

Croatia deserved a draw at least. If Brazil continues playing this way their not gonna win.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 13, 2006)

My television blew up just before Kaka scored. Power cut.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 13, 2006)

The Goal Kaka scored was Awesomeness!!!!!!

I was looking foward to Ronaldinho and Ronaldo living things up themselves
but what a goal for KAKA.

Brazil all the way.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 13, 2006)

That game was...anti-climatic

ah well, I thought Brazil drastically underperformed and was dissapointed to see Ronaldo play as he did. Croatia did a good job keeping it tight and probably deserved to get a draw out of the game


----------



## zizou (Jun 13, 2006)

> Croatia deserved a draw at least. If Brazil continues playing this way their not gonna win.


Don't you remember the first match of Brazil at 2002?  It's always like that. But, indeed, that formation isn't the best. Robinho or Juninho have to start the next match.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 13, 2006)

^Juninho maybe, but Robinho never ever. Are you complaining with Ronaldo, Kaka, Ronaldinho and Adriano???????????????????


----------



## Trakinas (Jun 13, 2006)

zizou said:
			
		

> Don't you remember the first match of Brazil at 2002?  It's always like that. But, indeed, that formation isn't the best. Robinho or Juninho have to start the next match.



I agree with you, i wasnt that suprised at Brasil's shitty performance but ronaldo's, today was the wrost game i have ever seen from him.  
I would like Parreira to start next game with Robinho or Juninho aswell but he already said he's going to keep Ronaldo.


----------



## zizou (Jun 13, 2006)

Spanish Hokage said:
			
		

> ^Juninho maybe, but Robinho never ever. Are you complaining with Ronaldo, Kaka, Ronaldinho and Adriano???????????????????


No, no... ;P 
It's about Robinho or Juninho replacing Ronaldo or Adriano. Personally, I'd like to see Robinho in Adriano position and Juninho in Ze Roberto's.



> I would like Parreira to start next game with Robinho or Juninho aswell but he already said he's going to keep Ronaldo.


And I support that. Ronaldo's history in the national team has to be respected. It's not like he didn't a good game today we should forget what he did in the past. Give time to him, he's getting back his physical form.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 13, 2006)

zizou said:
			
		

> No, no... ;P
> It's about Robinho or Juninho replacing Ronaldo or Adriano. Personally, I'd like to see Robinho in Adriano position and Juninho in Ze Roberto's.



Robinho stills have to grow. He has come to the Real Madrid as a super star and the mediatic pression was way too much for him. He's good, that's obvious but he's at a lesser level than his companions.

Ronaldo make a shitty end of spanish league. I thought he wasn't get hurt to play the world cup but I see he's still fat. >_>


----------



## Slips (Jun 13, 2006)

So anybody else yawn for 90 minutes during the Brazil match I thought England were in trouble if we faced Brazil but on that evidence looks like we are as bad as each other


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 13, 2006)

Slips said:
			
		

> So anybody else yawn for 90 minutes during the Brazil match I thought England were in trouble if we faced Brazil but on that evidence looks like we are as bad as each other



Wait, my friend, Spain plays tomorrow. The horror, the horror, the horror...


----------



## zizou (Jun 13, 2006)

> Robinho stills have to grow. He has come to the Real Madrid as a super star and the mediatic pression was way too much for him. He's good, that's obvious but he's at a lesser level than his companions.


When one team is bad, probably all the players are going bad, too. Robinho was playing very well in the end of league, though and he did a good job today. 



> Ronaldo make a shitty end of spanish league. I thought he wasn't get hurt to play the world cup but I see he's still fat. >_>


I hope for you Spain isn't getting Ronaldo in their way. J/k ;P
-
Btw, Spanish Hokage, what's your bet to Spain tomorrow? I have no idea about that game. :s


----------



## little nin (Jun 13, 2006)

hmmmm its a tough one, spain im thinking...
exciting match possibly a 3-2 victory...


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 13, 2006)

zizou@ If we are not careful, we can lose this match. Ukraine is not very good but they have Shevchenko (he's not at his best, but he's always extreme dangerous) and Voronin, also dangerous. Spain's group is probably the easiest and even if we lose tomorrow, Tunisie and Arabia are in another (lesser) league.

I bet Spain wins 2-1


----------



## juan012285 (Jun 13, 2006)

Possible lineup for Spain tomorrow:



I heard that Shevchenko will not play tomorrow's match ...


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 13, 2006)

Shevchenko is now upgraded to doubtful, meaning that he might start the game, or enter as a 2nd half sub.

As for the game, Spain will be the latest world powerhouse to 
play *"Pussy-football"*, meaning that they'll score early, and tighten up the defense like someone's lips when they eat a lemon candy.

1-0 España


----------



## zizou (Jun 13, 2006)

> Ukraine is not very good


Was not the Ukraine the first nation to get classified to the world cup in Europe? :s


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 13, 2006)

That group sucked big balls if I remember well. Turkie and Greece were the only threat and they were at a very looooooooooooooooow level. Being third of the world (Turkie) and European champion (Greece).


----------



## zizou (Jun 13, 2006)

juan012285 said:
			
		

> Possible lineup for Spain tomorrow:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that Shevchenko will not play tomorrow's match ...


Hm... I can't understand Luis Aragones. I think Joaquim in Villa's position would be better. I mean Luis Garcia on the left and Joaquim in the right side.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 13, 2006)

Joaqui*n*  is not at his best also. But I agree. >_>


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 13, 2006)

Itachi Amaterasu said:
			
		

> My television blew up just before Kaka scored. Power cut.



Oh dear.  That sucks.  It was a pretty sweet goal. :/

Anyway, I agree with Mori that it was a very anti-climactic game.  To be honest, I almost fell asleep during the first half (though the tired part was my own fault), and I only really started paying attention after Kaka scored.

I had to leave just before the game was over, so I was half hoping Croatia would come from behind and tie the game, since they were doing so well.  I am now expecting great things from them.  It's a shame Brazil got that one goal at the end of the half.  

I wish the scores for Croatia-Brazil and Switzerland-France were switched.  Seeing Croatia and Brazil tie would have been cool, and seeing _somebody_ win the Switzerland-France match would have been nice.  Oh well.  Hopefully we'll have better games tomorrow.


----------



## zizou (Jun 13, 2006)

^ yea, it was pretty boring... but maybe _tomorrow_? Spain and Ukraine 
We're being repetitive


----------



## sel (Jun 14, 2006)

lol

^and no salgado and del horno? strange...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 14, 2006)

Ronaldo is frankly pointless!!! whats happened to the great man??! 

robinho did more running in one minute then ronaldo did ALL of the hour he played.

btw, why do critics play down henry for france??? its not henry's fault that france play long balls to him all the time!!!!


----------



## Shogun (Jun 14, 2006)

leave ronaldo alone, if he wasn't playing there wouldn't be anyone to call a, "fat wanker".

Back to spain, i reckon that they should adopt a 4-4-2 with the midfield being occupied by: vicente, xavi, xabi alonso and Joaquin. Luis Garcia is too slow and so is reyes. Villa and Torres upfront i suppose...


----------



## BattousaiMS (Jun 14, 2006)

Before you guys start putting Brazil down know that they are known to be slow starters and fast enders. It was typical Brazilian rythme. That is why most team lose to them when it counts the most. Brazil keeps most of their energy for the elimination rounds. Give them credits though the Brazilian defence which usually is their weakest link has been the best one n a long time. They made alot of key saves and easily countered Croatian offense much better then most of the other top European teams did. Dida also showed up to hs number, it's not everyday Brazil gets a quality goalie on their side.

Croatia played very well, they really are the dark horse. Too bad they don't have a player like Shuker in them, it's what they lack a bona fied striker. 

I am really enjoying this world cup, the teams I like are winning. The only one remaining is Spain, although I wouldn't mind Ukraine to win either if is it Schevchenko that scores. The only won that won and i hate is England, god they sux, hope they choke again.

Funniest thing today, I really thought France was going to win, i am not exactly a France supporter, but i still like them more then England. Does this mean Frace will set a new record in the number of games played with no goal scored in World Cup Finals? Anyone know who has the longest streak in that? There problem has always been how they set up their front court. They should have had Trezerget and Henry from the begining along with Saha in the game instead of no names like Ribery. What's the freaking idea of playing with one striker? Al most all the other top teamsplayed with atleast 2 strikers.

Anyway I am content with the current results Go: Brazil, Italy, Argentina, Portugal, Checz Rup. and Netherlands.

Semi Go: Germany, South Korea, Spain, Mexico and Croatia.


----------



## KageMane (Jun 14, 2006)

~Aizen~ said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> ^and no salgado and del horno? strange...



Del horno is injured and salgado didnt have a nice year with real madrid


----------



## Mori` (Jun 14, 2006)

> Give them credits though the Brazilian defence which usually is their weakest link has been the best one n a long time. They made alot of key saves and easily countered Croatian offense much better then most of the other top European teams did. Dida also showed up to hs number, it's not everyday Brazil gets a quality goalie on their side.



Indeed, there defence was probably what impressed me the most last night (barring Kaka's goal of course). They were fairly solid and cut out most threats, when a shot did get through Dida was solid and comfortable.

I think I should go place some money on Ronaldo scoring next game, I just have a hunch he will.

I happened to stop by the bbc's forum yesterday to see what peoples comments on the french game were and it amazes me how many people were saying that Henry wasn;t world level...WTF, its not Henry thats at fault its the French style that really doesn't work. If they tailored things a little more towards his needs they'd become so much more potent when they attack


----------



## Shogun (Jun 14, 2006)

yeah moridin i agree with you, i have been making a similar point at another forum.

*edit* in other news: BattousaiMS can go to hell (come on england)


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jun 14, 2006)

Sweden > England

It's been so for 40 years and it will continue to be so.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 14, 2006)

loL, keep dreaming...


----------



## BattousaiMS (Jun 14, 2006)

Moridin said:
			
		

> Indeed, there defence was probably what impressed me the most last night (barring Kaka's goal of course). They were fairly solid and cut out most threats, when a shot did get through Dida was solid and comfortable.
> 
> I think I should go place some money on Ronaldo scoring next game, I just have a hunch he will.
> 
> I happened to stop by the bbc's forum yesterday to see what peoples comments on the french game were and it amazes me how many people were saying that Henry wasn;t world level...WTF, its not Henry thats at fault its the French style that really doesn't work. If they tailored things a little more towards his needs they'd become so much more potent when they attack



Well like I said they simply expect to much of Henry and Zidane. Neither of them can get free with only the two of them being the greater treat. You need more treats to open those two guys up. On top of it, the french weren't even trying to cut from the outside. Just look how well Germany did by cutting in and they didn't even have Ballack in the game. You gotta open up the flaks if you want to win WC because most defenses are clogged in the middle.

Shogun: No offense but you should know that England is the most boring team to watch. All their offense relys on free kicks, lucky goals from opposition and penalty shots, as well as bitching at refs every time something goes wrong. They should simply lose and admit their arrogance is useless in WC. Did you even listen to the gay commanetator at their game? The guy was bitching the ref for every call against England, as if the world was against them.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 14, 2006)

England has the potential, the fact that they play like that is because of sven (a swede may i point out). Look at their starting lineup, with Gerrard and Lampard in your team you know the possibilities to play excellent football are there. i reckon they can play just as well as the other good teams. Also, that ref was an idiot despite the biased commentary. 

Also, Battousai, what country are you supporting?


----------



## semperfi (Jun 14, 2006)

who are playing today????


----------



## Sid (Jun 14, 2006)

England boring? 

Have you seen Italy play? 

semperfi: 4chan /e/


----------



## Shogun (Jun 14, 2006)

we gots: 

spain vs ukraine at 2pm gmt (3pm for you i think)
Tunisia vs saudi arabia (kill 'em all) at 5pm gmt (6pm for you i think)
Germany vs poland (grudge match) at 8pm gmt (9pm for you i think)


----------



## Mori` (Jun 14, 2006)

spain vs ukraine should be a good game to see

also germany vs poland will be interesting

the Tunisia vs saudi arabia game doesn't interest me that much in terms of who's playing but it might turn up a fun game.

(and England will beat Sweden =p)


----------



## semperfi (Jun 14, 2006)

Sid said:
			
		

> England boring?
> 
> Have you seen Italy play?
> 
> semperfi: 4chan /e/


thanks people

sid = dutch


----------



## BattousaiMS (Jun 14, 2006)

Sid said:
			
		

> England boring?
> 
> Have you seen Italy play?
> 
> semperfi: 4chan /e/



Italy isn't a boring team. In fact they are the only defensive team that is fun to watch because yo know they will suddenly rush. England on the other hand doesn't have that. England's game is mostly passing in the midfied for hours and then trying to get a free kick trough Beckham. I admit Rooney rushes well abut he is the only player in the team that does that and frankly after 40 minutes of seeing English defense making the berlin wall and their mid fielders passing the ball isn't enough to get you wait for Roonhey for his lone sprint that is if he even plays.

Also Italian style of play & Spanish Style of play >>>> English style of play which Sven uses. I don't even know why they choose that guy as their head coach, why not take the coach from Chealsea or Arsenal. He makes the game even more boring with his system of play.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 14, 2006)

BattousaiMS said:
			
		

> Italy isn't a boring team. In fact they are the only defensive team that is fun to watch because yo know they will suddenly rush. England on the other hand doesn't have that. England's game is mostly passing in the midfied for hours and then trying to get a free kick trough Beckham. I admit Rooney rushes well abut he is the only player in the team that does that and frankly after 40 minutes of seeing English defense making the berlin wall and their mid fielders passing the ball isn't enough to get you wait for Roonhey for his lone sprint that is if he even plays.
> 
> Also Italian style of play & Spanish Style of play >>>> English style of play which Sven uses. I don't even know why they choose that guy as their head coach, why not take the coach from Chealsea or Arsenal. He makes the game even more boring with his system of play.


The match that Italy played against Ghana wasn't to defensive from Italy's point of view. They really where the matchmakers !
That shot from Toni


----------



## zizou (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm going with Ukraine 2 - 1 Spain

and,,
Sweden > England? no way! 
Sweden better stop fighting each other (Ljungberg and Mellberg).


----------



## AsunA (Jun 14, 2006)

Ukraine-Spain= 1-2


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm guessing 1-1.
By the way I heard this is the first time Shevshenko will play at a world cup?


----------



## Leen (Jun 14, 2006)

Spain is leading 2-0 in the first 20 minutes of the match. Wow, that's a great start. Even when Raul is not playing, they still play an awesome game with a goal from Xabi Alonso, Liverpool's midfielder and another goal from David Villa. Ukraine needs to push harder now if they want to fight for that precious 1 or 3 points.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 14, 2006)

^^ Is fabregas playing? I kinda want spain to win, so far i think they might win 3-1.

And about raul not playing, i don't think he is their best player, like i don't think he is as good as he used to be, they have fernando torress on?



> Italy isn't a boring team. In fact they are the only defensive team that is fun to watch because yo know they will suddenly rush. England on the other hand doesn't have that. England's game is mostly passing in the midfied for hours and then trying to get a free kick trough Beckham. I admit Rooney rushes well abut he is the only player in the team that does that and frankly after 40 minutes of seeing English defense making the berlin wall and their mid fielders passing the ball isn't enough to get you wait for Roonhey for his lone sprint that is if he even plays.



For international level it is true, ( shit didnt qoute the bottom part) but in terms of premiership, premiershi> italian league imo.

Yeh England i don't like the style of play they have, one player gets the ball and hoofs it up the pitch, you don't see much p[layers keeping the ball and going around the players. Still you missed out joe cole, he is able to do stuff with the ball take it around players etc. over all i rate him as a player. Over than Joe cole and rooney there is much players i want to see really, that is why i prefer Brazil the technique which the players will use.

No point saying, we got 3 points, i don't give a shit who wins the world cup, as far as im concerned it is the peformance, if my team won it playing the most boring football i would be pissed off. ( This is based on sven comments) the point don't matter you go out and you put a show on.


----------



## little nin (Jun 14, 2006)

yh still 2-0 just before half time, ive missed the goals , i forgot about the match


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 14, 2006)

I totally underestimated Spain  
If they continue to play like this, they'll go a long way in this cup.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 14, 2006)

poor zizou, better luck predicting the next game!

xavi has been running this one, they may as well sub him so they can keep him fresh.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 14, 2006)

^^ i missed some too, i thought it was on bbc1 but it is on crappy itv.


----------



## BattousaiMS (Jun 14, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> ^^ Is fabregas playing? I kinda want spain to win, so far i think they might win 3-1.
> 
> And about raul not playing, i don't think he is their best player, like i don't think he is as good as he used to be, they have fernando torress on?
> 
> ...



I wouldn't agree on the premiership part. English premiership was simply good for their side, when it came to UEFA and Champions Ligue it was mostly owned by either Italian league and Spanish league. The English premiership only started getting popularity recently as they have finally started to add more european players from those two leagues style of play. Still most of world greatest players prefer the two other ligues then the english, because it is much more exciting. 

As for Joe Cole... sure he can make a pass or two, but you can see it on his face that he tries too hard. I mean from what i seen last game you had various unbalances amongst the forwards/midfilders. You had Cole and Beckham who were doing most of the running while Owen and Crouch waiting there to be given the ball at their feat for a tap in. I mean come on, run a bit with the ball, the paraguain wouldn't kill you if you did would they? 

As for Sven, this guy is the most boringest soccer coach I know. I don't know if he should even make such quotes cuz basically he doesn't know what it means to put a show, unless what we currently see England do is considered by him as a show. He reminded me of a crappy NHL coach named Pat Quinn and his team plays like the Toronto Maple Leafs (2005-2006). It must be a miracle if these two aren't related somehow.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 14, 2006)

oh please, the italian league is known as the most defensive of them all. As far as i am concerned the premier league is superior to it. Perhaps not to la liga, but i think you are being way to harsh on england and the premier league and i ain't taking that shit


----------



## batz (Jun 14, 2006)

Spain's two goals ahead of Ukraine already. 
That second goal was pure luck, but that's football for you.
The commentator kept saying at the beginning that Spain were the last to qualify, he eventually shut up after the 18th minute....
Glad to see Spain have some luck at last.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 14, 2006)

> I must say I wasn't pleased with the result in Brazil's match.
> There were some good things, though.
> Dida proved he can be a savior like Júlio César. O: Poor Dida, he was part of 3 world cups - all in the bench, not playing. Everyone felt bad for him (he almost cried in an interview about it.), and I felt some doubts as for his ability, but damn; if it weren't for him, we'd be doomed.
> Roberto Carlos was shining in the first minutes.
> Also Lúcio saved the game multiple times, he's made for the defense spot.



Dida, i didn't really doubt him, like as a keeper i still rate him top class. And yeh Lucio did play well imo, defender right, if so yeh he did well.



> Those thugs (no offense >_>) from Croatia didn't give a single bit of space to Ronaldinho. Four thugs on him all the time. Bastards.



Lol, reminded me of the Arsenal game, he has a high profile so it will be difficult for him to play in games, people realise that you don't give ronnie the ball and space otherwise he will fuck your defence up.



> And I agree that Ronaldo was more of a nuisance than a helping hand. (I lost count of all the times the ball went CLOSE past him and he couldn't budge to get it. Fat, slow, or both? D: ) When Robinho entered the game, our team's ball flow was MUCH better. I love Robinho.



Kinda upset robinho went to real madrid, was an Arsenal target and all. But yeh the game over all improved when he came on, generally he is a sharp and fast player, something ronaldo isn't anymore, it was easier for him to play with the style brazil plays. Passing the ball needs to come to Ronaldo otherwise he isn't running for it. To me it is disgraceful, you would think being two goals away from a record would motivate you to get in shape and score those goals, i guess Spanish food taste that nice.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 14, 2006)

now that was a seriously debatable bit of refereeing >_____<


----------



## Gunners (Jun 14, 2006)

> I wouldn't agree on the premiership part. English premiership was simply good for their side, when it came to UEFA and Champions Ligue it was mostly owned by either Italian league and Spanish league. The English premiership only started getting popularity recently as they have finally started to add more european players from those two leagues style of play. Still most of world greatest players prefer the two other ligues then the english, because it is much more exciting.



My yute, the Italian league is so shit to watch, unless you like diving and defensive football. Champions leauge, Arsenal made it to the final, Liverpool won it, Chelsea got pretty far season before and the season before. ( its a penalty red). The premiership has a lot of great players, it is that most of the south american players prefer Italian or spanish leauge, premiership generally gets european players.

( 3-0)



> As for Joe Cole... sure he can make a pass or two, but you can see it on his face that he tries too hard. I mean from what i seen last game you had various unbalances amongst the forwards/midfilders. You had Cole and Beckham who were doing most of the running while Owen and Crouch waiting there to be given the ball at their feat for a tap in. I mean come on, run a bit with the ball, the paraguain wouldn't kill you if you did would they?



As a player i rate Joe Cole, i like seeing him play, there is nothing wrong with giving it your best, England need players who can take the ball around players, that is where most lack, rest of it is true still. Reason i like Joe Cole is he can take the ball around players.



> As for Sven, this guy is the most boringest soccer coach I know. I don't know if he should even make such quotes cuz basically he doesn't know what it means to put a show, unless what we currently see England do is considered by him as a show. He reminded me of a crappy NHL coach named Pat Quinn and his team plays like the Toronto Maple Leafs (2005-2006). It must be a miracle if these two aren't related somehow.



He tries making choices which the fans will like, so he plays owen, crouch over defoe etc. He makes choices which people will be happy with, over all you can not blame him on the boring peformance that is down to the players. If England played the greatest most interesting game i would be happy to see my country loose, that to see them playing a boring game and win. That is why i like Brazil their game flow over all is love to watch.



> now that was a seriously debatable bit of refereeing >_____<
> __________________



Well that player was last man, and the player tugged at him knowing that he would probably drop, so yeh i agree with the ref, me i wouldn't have done it, it has probably screwed the game up now.


----------



## debil (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh dude this wasn't even worth a yellow card... damn i want the ukraine to win :<


----------



## batz (Jun 14, 2006)

Dyroness said:
			
		

> Dida proved he can be a savior like J?lio C?sar. O: Poor Dida, he was part of 3 world cups - all in the bench, not playing. Everyone felt bad for him (he almost cried in an interview about it.), and I felt some doubts as for his ability, but damn; if it weren't for him, we'd be doomed.
> Roberto Carlos was shining in the first minutes.
> Also L?cio saved the game multiple times, he's made for the defense spot.


Dida's always been one of the elite in my books. Roberto Carlos looked dangerous at times, but what was with that free kick he passed on to the Croatian player?? It almost had him!!
I feel Cafu had a lot to contribute to the defense as well

Ukraine's got 45 more minutes to save the game. They should'nt push it though. They can still qualify, Tunisia and Saudi Arabia are'nt that great.


----------



## Leen (Jun 14, 2006)

Now it's 3-0. Spain is really cruising towards their victory in Germany here. I've always considered Spain as a dark horse in World Cup though. I can't imagine them being a champion but they a good team nonetheless. In 2002, they lose to South Korea. I did not quite like that way the referee took care of that match though. 

As for Premier League and Serie A, I do prefer to watch Premier League. However, in Champions League I'll put my money on either a Spanish team or an Italian team. Yes, Arsenal was the runner-up in 2005/06, Liverpool the champion in Istanbul, Manchester in 1999 and Chelsea a few times in semi-finals but I won't rank Premier League as the best in Europe. It's just too concentrated. The top few places are always grabbed by the same teams years after years. Midfield are fighting against midfield. It's a bit too inbalance. Look at Spanish La Liga. Real Madrid is a good team. Valencia is a good team as well. Deportivo was the champion of La Liga once too. Barcelona too. Real Sociedad, Osasuna isn't too bad as well.  But Premier Leauge do get their 4-teams in Champions League ticket thanks to Manchester's win and Liverpool's UEFA cup win. XD

Edit
4-0 now.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 14, 2006)

4-0 to Spain.  It was a pretty sweet goal, but I was really hoping that Ukraine would at least get one goal, especially after that penalty kick.  I thought that was a horrible call.

But it can't be denied that Spain is completely dominating this game.

*edit* *sigh* If only the Ukraine hadn't kept missing...But Spain's defense really proved itself when their keeper botched that attempt out of the goal.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 14, 2006)

Spain turned in one of the most impressive performances so far, Torres was especially good and deserved his goal (which was a great team goal). Shame for Ukraine to get off to such a bad start but I can still see them getting through their group.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 14, 2006)

wow, 4-0, pretty hefty win, I know a friend of mine who wont be happy with his ukraine team. lmao.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 14, 2006)

that was no penalty, but spain deserved the victory and looked really good. But, i think they will shoot themselves in the foot once they reach the quaters.


----------



## Slips (Jun 14, 2006)

Typcial I  gave the Spain match a miss as i thought it would be a boring match


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 14, 2006)

Worst referring of the tournament so far, I swear the ref and linesman have been bribed or something.

Best goal of the tournament though, that was pretty amazing teamwork.

So far Spain and Czech are the best teams in my eyes.  Argentina were ok but not as good as these two overall.  France and Brazil have been very sub-par, as well as a few other 'big' teams.  England are mediocre as usual and I'm really sick of everyone talking about Rooney all the time.


----------



## KageMane (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm happy  

That was a nice start wasn't it?

 I hope we keep up this level in the following matches


----------



## Gunners (Jun 14, 2006)

Baaaaam, what a goal by torres, no second questions, just what a striker should do. 

Eileetning88, i think the premiership is getting stronger and stronger, give it time and they will mark their name in the top class european teams, mainly Arsenal, 5 years time and their team will be ripe.

Anyway, this is the world cup, spain to me they put on the best performance, possibly not greatest to watch, but actual performance by players so far.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 14, 2006)

*4-0

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA*

I'm impressed with Spain. So far with Czech Republic best team in my eyes. If we keep playing like this we're gonna obliterate serious asses.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 14, 2006)

> Baaaaam, what a goal by torres, no second questions, just what a striker should do.



juding on his performance I wouldn't be overly surprised if Torres nets 4 or 5 this tournament


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (Jun 14, 2006)

I watch like, often. >_>

Brazil - Croatia last night was certainly amusing.. Kaka scored one goal, yet I was pretty fucking dissapointed - Brazil isn't in their prime, that's for sure.

What do you think will be the outcome of Iran - Italy?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 14, 2006)

Leaf Hurricane said:
			
		

> I watch like, often. >_>
> 
> Brazil - Croatia last night was certainly amusing.. Kaka scored one goal, yet I was pretty fucking dissapointed - Brazil isn't in their prime, that's for sure.
> 
> What do you think will be the outcome of Iran - Italy?




Italy, though upsets can happen.

Was it iran, yes i think it was, i remember seeing on some highlights, a fam blew a whilstle and france scored in the laspe on concentration, so the president refused to play till the goal was disallowed, they ended up loosing 4 or 5- 1  

But yeh i know, Ronaldo, he either needs to step up his game, seriously it is a disgrace, you put on that yellow tshirt it should be sin to not do it justice, or get dropped because as it stood he was a waste of space during the game.


----------



## juan012285 (Jun 14, 2006)

Spain played well and dominated the game, they could've scored more goals but they slowed down a bit (wich was the right thing to do). You can't expect to win games with just one reference player (Ukraine = Shevchenko, Ivory Coast = Drogba).

This Spanish team is a young team and I hope they go far (They'll play against good teams in the second round though).

The starting Lineup that I posted was the one that Aragones used  they have good players on the bench as well.


----------



## zizou (Jun 14, 2006)

> poor zizou, better luck predicting the next game!
> 
> xavi has been running this one, they may as well sub him so they can keep him fresh.


er... I was almost there... lol I was expecting a good match but... actually, it was... for Spain  


> Brazil's problem was its ball flow, end of story. It was bad. I hope Parreira fixes that, or, like our best narrator Galv?o Bueno said, we won't
> reach the Cup this way. O:


Remember first match of last cup... remember it... ;P

(galv?o bueno, o melhor! a ponto chegamos ein lol)


----------



## AsunA (Jun 14, 2006)

Next match is the hostland vs Poland

Germany-Poland= 3-2

EDIT: Tunesia-Saudi Arabia= 2-0


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 14, 2006)

wow, team sheva got decimated! puyol's run was amazing!!! lol


----------



## Chas3265 (Jun 14, 2006)

I just don't understand how people can like soccer it's soooooo boring. Yesterday my friend started talking about FIFA and crap and started playing some PS2 soccer game and I started falling asleep. It was torture.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 14, 2006)

so why did you feel compelled to share that with us?


----------



## hakke (Jun 14, 2006)

Chas3265 said:
			
		

> I just don't understand how people can like soccer it's soooooo boring. Yesterday my friend started talking about FIFA and crap and started playing some PS2 soccer game and I started falling asleep. It was torture.



Ok, you dont get it... but, do you WANT to get it and thats why you're asking? or are you just trolling?


----------



## BattousaiMS (Jun 14, 2006)

I guess we can say that Spain was fired up their engines  from the get go like they do in most world cups. The question now is will there be enough flames left to go till the end?

Anyone noticed that another team that had a lone striker in front failed to score goals? Guess Ukraine will be the second team to learn the french lesson.



			
				eileenting88 said:
			
		

> As for Premier League and Serie A, I do prefer to watch Premier League. However, in Champions League I'll put my money on either a Spanish team or an Italian team. Yes, Arsenal was the runner-up in 2005/06, Liverpool the champion in Istanbul, Manchester in 1999 and Chelsea a few times in semi-finals but I won't rank Premier League as the best in Europe. It's just too concentrated. The top few places are always grabbed by the same teams years after years. Midfield are fighting against midfield. It's a bit too inbalance. Look at Spanish La Liga. Real Madrid is a good team. Valencia is a good team as well. Deportivo was the champion of La Liga once too. Barcelona too. Real Sociedad, Osasuna isn't too bad as well. But Premier Leauge do get their 4-teams in Champions League ticket thanks to Manchester's win and Liverpool's UEFA cup win. XD



English Premier league has started to become good recently do to having a much more variety of players. Four years ago, it would had to see many european or south american players in it, but they realized the importance of such players. This is why you have people like C. Ronaldo with Man U., Crespo with Chealsa, Milan Baros with Aston Villa and so on. They have started to integrate and recruit top class european players rather then concentrate on their own court. It's still not the best league and far from it, but they have imporved greatly. Note that in most of these it is these new type of players that making the English teams look so good.



			
				gunners said:
			
		

> My yute, the Italian league is so shit to watch, unless you like diving and defensive football. Champions leauge, Arsenal made it to the final, Liverpool won it, Chelsea got pretty far season before and the season before. ( its a penalty red). The premiership has a lot of great players, it is that most of the south american players prefer Italian or spanish leauge, premiership generally gets european players.
> 
> ( 3-0)



If Italian league was shit to watch you wouldn't have great teams like Juve and AC Milan hunting for the cups each year. The truth is although Italian soccer is called defensive it really isn't. It's more of a technical style of soccer. I mean look at team Italy's defense. Their main defense is Cannaverro and Nesta. The rest like Grosso and Zambrotta althought they are called defenseurs they play more of a lower midfilder roles. Another reason they look much more defensive is because some of their midfilders also play that lower midfilder role, hence most of Italian power is concentrated on that lower midfilder position. However, these players won't hesistate to push themselves on the opponant side of play while moving the ball. 

Compared to them, England plays a fulltime berlin wall. Their defense almost never gets out of their field, unless it's a corner. When you go against England your basically playing against 5 goalies. Heck even their lower mid field ever gets out to support the attacks. They are simply too concentrated on the defense. They aren't poland though, Poland is mainly all out defense, much like Serbia is.

By the way, most European and World Cup players (especially the Eastern teams & African teams) usually play in Germany and not England when it comes to the ratio of European player division if you count out Spanish and Italian league (which takes out most of the spanish and italian players when it comes to eurpean players, as well as most of the South American players).


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 14, 2006)

Chas3265 said:
			
		

> I just don't understand how people can like soccer it's soooooo boring. Yesterday my friend started talking about FIFA and crap and started playing some PS2 soccer game and I started falling asleep. It was torture.


To this, I don't know what to say.

I guess Ukraine got thrashed.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 14, 2006)

Chas3265 said:
			
		

> I just don't understand how people can like soccer it's soooooo boring. Yesterday my friend started talking about FIFA and crap and started playing some PS2 soccer game and I started falling asleep. It was torture.



I also don't give a shit about american football and I don't troll into the threads.

As I write this Tunisia score first goal.


----------



## juan012285 (Jun 14, 2006)

Germany - Polland
      3     -    1

Ballack is going to play so I expect a good match, Polland needs to win or they're out so I think it'll be an open match.

Tunisia 1, Saudi Arabia 0 So far,..

EDIT: This was Spain's second good start in World Cups, They had a great start in Korea-Japan, Previus World Cup performances were really poor (Lost to Nigeria in '98, Draw in first match in '94, etc.)


----------



## BattousaiMS (Jun 14, 2006)

is it me or does all the acrobatic goal comes from the non-eurpoean/south american teams now. Last time I saw and acrobatic kick goal in world cup I think it was one from Irak in the last world cup and today we got Tunesia doing one.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 14, 2006)

^And it was a pretty freaking awesome goal too. 

This is looking like a pretty interesting match.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey guys...didn't Saudi Arabia get thrashed 8-0 in 2002 by Germany, in the World Cup?


----------



## Shogun (Jun 14, 2006)

yup (klose got a hattrick)


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 14, 2006)

Itachi Amaterasu said:
			
		

> Hey guys...didn't Saudi Arabia get thrashed 8-0 in 2002 by Germany, in the World Cup?



Yep, can't wait for Spain to crush them.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 14, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> yup (klose got a hattrick)


I guess Saudi is just a filler team then, Lol.

I mean, getting thrashed in any game is something...but in a World Cup group match...that's still beyond my understanding.

EDIT: Spain are definitely going through.


----------



## Trakinas (Jun 14, 2006)

zizou said:
			
		

> (galv?o bueno, o melhor! a ponto chegamos ein lol)



Sai que eh tua Taffarel!!!


----------



## Gunners (Jun 14, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> If Italian league was shit to watch you wouldn't have great teams like Juve and AC Milan hunting for the cups each year. The truth is although Italian soccer is called defensive it really isn't. It's more of a technical style of soccer. I mean look at team Italy's defense. Their main defense is Cannaverro and Nesta. The rest like Grosso and Zambrotta althought they are called defenseurs they play more of a lower midfilder roles. Another reason they look much more defensive is because some of their midfilders also play that lower midfilder role, hence most of Italian power is concentrated on that lower midfilder position. However, these players won't hesistate to push themselves on the opponant side of play while moving the ball.
> 
> Compared to them, England plays a fulltime berlin wall. Their defense almost never gets out of their field, unless it's a corner. When you go against England your basically playing against 5 goalies. Heck even their lower mid field ever gets out to support the attacks. They are simply too concentrated on the defense. They aren't poland though, Poland is mainly all out defense, much like Serbia is.



You are comparing to the shit premiership teams, watch any of the good teams, mainly Arsenal and you will se how good english football can get. Italian football it boring, i just can not watch the game nothing thrills me in the games, i don't care about the title race i care about the games a a hole, someone could win the league 9 monthes early as long as the games remain cool i am happy.



> By the way, most European and World Cup players (especially the Eastern teams & African teams) usually play in Germany and not England when it comes to the ratio of European player division if you count out Spanish and Italian league (which takes out most of the spanish and italian players when it comes to eurpean players, as well as most of the South American players).



Many good european and african players play in the premiership. It is foolish to say otherwise. Obviously great players play in other european countries, but the premiership has many great players.







> is it me or does all the acrobatic goal comes from the non-eurpoean/south american teams now. Last time I saw and acrobatic kick goal in world cup I think it was one from Irak in the last world cup and today we got Tunesia doing one.



Could be dumb, czech rebublic ( i think they are european) they scored some wicked goals, both by Arsenals new man Rosicky.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 14, 2006)

Serie A football can be difficult to watch and follow for people who focus on the Premiership, but the quality of it is still good.

It all comes down to preference, really.

And yea, Czech Republic is a European country.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 14, 2006)

1-1 tie with an amazing shot from Saudi Arabia.  Freaking awesome. 

I feel bad for the keeper, because I always do, but he's had some pretty good saves, so not too bad. 



*edit* 2-1 to Saudi Arabia by Al Jaber!! 



*edit (again)* Holy crap!  Jaidi tied it up in the 93rd minute!!  That was awesome!!!!  Tunisia finally got their act together.  Freakin' A...


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 14, 2006)

Tunisia tied on the 93rd minute 

lol, funny how I was more entertained by this match compared to the other ones I've seen >_<


----------



## graysocks (Jun 14, 2006)

lol that was actually a good match O_O


----------



## Shogun (Jun 14, 2006)

poor saudi's, better luck next time i suppose.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 14, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO damn Jaidi!!! if he aint scaring against arsenal, his scaring against the mighty saudis!!!!!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 14, 2006)

Tunisia 2 - Arabia 2

 Spain, group leader.


----------



## BattousaiMS (Jun 14, 2006)

Itachi Amaterasu said:
			
		

> I guess Saudi is just a filler team then, Lol.
> 
> I mean, getting thrashed in any game is something...but in a World Cup group match...that's still beyond my understanding.
> 
> EDIT: Spain are definitely going through.



Actually they made the whole asian division look bad. You see before comming to the World Cup, the Saudi were none to have scored the most goals in all of the qualifying round, which meant that most of those asian countries that helped them qualify were considered even more worthless then them.

I am to admit for a game that I expected to be bad due to the poor quality of players they seriously put a boxing match against each other. Germany's match is next ppl, let's hope they win and take out the Polls.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 14, 2006)

saudi played better then brazil did yesterday! give them some credit!!!!


----------



## pavister (Jun 14, 2006)

lol poor poles
they havnt won againt germany in their last 14 games, 
10 loses and 4 ties

im part german and part polish
although im not really cheering for any1 i think itd be kool if poland and germany could both advance =P but i think thatd mean poland being forced to win this one


----------



## Mori` (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm hoping the germany/poland game is as good as it could be :/

*goes to watch


----------



## little nin (Jun 14, 2006)

im watching the match right now, its 33 mins in, but i havent seen all of it, all i can recall is the "shot" that ballack had and missed it was really poor....


----------



## Airgrinder (Jun 14, 2006)

I hope that Germany will win. I'm still disappointed that China did not enter the world cup


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 14, 2006)

C'mon Germany!!!! those chances can't get any better than that!!!! GEEEEZ!!


----------



## Slips (Jun 14, 2006)

Missed 2 sitters the muppets lol

Not a bad game for a neutral though


----------



## Anthriel (Jun 14, 2006)

Poland plays a lot better than in the last match. They are still quite lucky though, at least one of Germany's chances should have been a goal.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 14, 2006)

BakaKage said:
			
		

> C'mon Germany!!!! those chances can't get any better than that!!!! GEEEEZ!!



Yeah...Those were some pretty groan-worthy misses.  Rarg.

Here's hoping for the second half!!


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 14, 2006)

Yea, I figure its only a matter of time before Germany scores a goal, Poland had their own share though albeit not as much as the Germans...
its very physical out there lol...


----------



## Shogun (Jun 14, 2006)

germany look like they will emerge victorious.


----------



## Airgrinder (Jun 14, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> germany look like they will emerge victorious.



Yeah, but there will be some tough competiton


----------



## Shogun (Jun 14, 2006)

i was talking about this match specifically, since the competition is so strong this year it is too early to talk about a winner.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 14, 2006)

Pe/\/gui/\/$ said:
			
		

> Yeah, but there will be some tough competiton


 


			
				Shogun said:
			
		

> i was talking about this match specifically, since the competition is so strong this year it is too early to talk about a winner.


That's exactly what has been going on through my mind since last week Friday.


----------



## little nin (Jun 14, 2006)

what you lot thinkin of the match????
there arent that much oppurtunities being made for either of the teams  but i think that germany have the upper hand if any...


----------



## KageMane (Jun 14, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> i was talking about this match specifically, since the competition is so strong this year it is too early to talk about a winner.



I agree with ya... Maybe some teams that arent too good atm will emerge in the later tournament. We shall see


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 14, 2006)

little nin said:
			
		

> there arent that much oppurtunities being made for either of the teams  but i think that germany have the upper hand if any...



I think Germany's had the upper hand for most of the game, but now that Poland is down a man, Germany definitely has an advantage.

As for who will win overall, it's way too early to tell.  Like KageMane said, we'll just have to see.


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 14, 2006)

lol it seems Germany just can't get a goal


----------



## little nin (Jun 14, 2006)

yeah man, 86 mins....im waitin for a goal!! fuck neuville was just offside!!!!! shit....


----------



## Anthriel (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh my god ... now that reeeeeeeeally should have been a goal.


edit: And there it is. ^___^


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 14, 2006)

LMAO
I'll say it again




			
				BakaKage said:
			
		

> lol it seems Germany just can't get a goal


----------



## graysocks (Jun 14, 2006)

LOOOL! That was the unluckiest set of events i've ever seen. Bar, bar - offside - score just when offside.


----------



## little nin (Jun 14, 2006)

OMFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
DID U LOT SEE THAT, THING HIT THE CROSSBAR, THEN SO DID BALLACK THEN D OTHER GUY SHOT THOUGHT IT WAS A GOAL! AND BALLACK WAS OFFSIDE


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 14, 2006)

FINALLY!!!! GOD!!!!


----------



## little nin (Jun 14, 2006)

GOALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YES THAT WAS A GREAT GOAL JUST NOW!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO COME ONNNNNNNNNNNNN 
neuville!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 14, 2006)

Jebus...Poland's keeper is amazing.

Holy crap!  Off the crossbar twice and a goal that doesn't count because of offsides!!!

Whoa!  Germany finally scored!!!! 

(Poor Poland...)


----------



## little nin (Jun 14, 2006)

1-0 to germany!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
woo first team to qualify!!!!! what an exciting last 5 minutes!


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 14, 2006)

the substitutes won it for Germany lol, Odonkor and Neuville


----------



## debil (Jun 14, 2006)

Woah finally...


----------



## Anthriel (Jun 14, 2006)

I don't know if that was one of the best games in the World Cup, but the end was by far the most exciting one.


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 14, 2006)

Definitely a tense game, and they'll only get more exciting in the knock-out stages.  Feel bad for Poland, oh well!


----------



## RockLee (Jun 14, 2006)

Ending was badass.

Most Impressive Player was the Polish keeper. Jesus Christ, they should name him the Great Wall of Poland.


----------



## little nin (Jun 14, 2006)

yes now things are starting to get exciting


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 14, 2006)

Yea the polish keeper was really great throughout the game, that one goal was probably heartbreaking for him


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 14, 2006)

Goodbye Poland.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 14, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Ending was badass.
> 
> Most Impressive Player was the Polish keeper. Jesus Christ, they should name him the Great Wall of Poland.



Yes.  Totally.  He was fucking amazing.  I wanted Poland to win just because he deserved it.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 14, 2006)

Sakura Kaijuu said:
			
		

> Yes.  Totally.  He was fucking amazing.  I wanted Poland to win just because he deserved it.


Don't worry, he will get his rewards.

The World Cup is a harsh competition though. Just lose twice and you're out.


----------



## pavister (Jun 14, 2006)

aw mannnnnnnn!
90mins 57 seconds into the game with 1 less man on field
so close poland
='(

edit: its sad too cause poland faired much better gainst germany then costa rica did
too bad poland didnt play this well against ecuador


----------



## graysocks (Jun 14, 2006)

Must be good to be in Germany right now. Unless your Polish lol


----------



## Feri (Jun 14, 2006)

Sakura Kaijuu said:
			
		

> Yes.  Totally.  He was fucking amazing.  I wanted Poland to win just because he deserved it.



Imo they totaly deserved to not to be in the thournement anymore. They had to win this game to advance, but they even tryed to play on time!!! Fuckin bastards but german still won, muhahhaa.

And also they show on german TV some polandish hooligangs made shit (fights) in Dortmund.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 14, 2006)

well, it seems the poles are outta here (or there as the case may be), germany deserved to win, one less shite team in the tounament. Woo hoo...


----------



## pavister (Jun 14, 2006)

Feri said:
			
		

> Imo they totaly deserved to not to be in the thournement anymore. They had to win this game to advance, but they even tryed to play on time!!! Fuckin bastards but german still won, muhahhaa.
> 
> And also they show on german TV some polandish hooligangs made shit (fights) in Dortmund.



Lunchin15's

both polish and german hooligans have been reported


----------



## Shogun (Jun 14, 2006)

but no english ones! yet...


----------



## debil (Jun 14, 2006)

graysocks said:
			
		

> Must be good to be in Germany right now. Unless your Polish lol



wewt, it's freakin annoying right now.. Everyone drives around and hoots.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 14, 2006)

^hehe

I feel sorry for Poland but i guess it's better now than not getting through the group later.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 14, 2006)

Poor poland, out of the world cup after only 6 days, well maybe they can salvage some pride against Costa Rica.


----------



## KageMane (Jun 14, 2006)

I couldn watch the match! Cant w8 to see that keeper on the news


----------



## Anthriel (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh, by the way: There have been only two World Cups so far in which Germany won the first two matches, 1974 and 1990. And they won both of those.

I still don't think they will win the whole thing, but if they play as they did today, and have a bit more luck, they can compete with every other team.


----------



## Feri (Jun 14, 2006)

Anthriel said:
			
		

> Oh, by the way: There have been only two World Cups so far in which Germany won the first two matches, 1954 and 1990. And they won both of those.
> 
> I still don't think they will win the whole thing, but if they play as they did today, and have a bit more luck, they can compete with every other team.



also btw. they won 1974, 16 years later 1990 and now 16 years later again... 2006


----------



## pavister (Jun 14, 2006)

although super unlikely, poland still has a chance of continuing to the quarterfinals, ie, they havent been officially 100% eliminated yet. although the chances of them continuing on are 0.1%

*starts praying to god ignoring the fact that im agnostic leaning towards athiesm*


----------



## Gunners (Jun 14, 2006)

pavister said:
			
		

> although super unlikely, poland still has a chance of continuing to the quarterfinals, ie, they havent been officially 100% eliminated yet. although the chances of them continuing on are 0.1%
> 
> *starts praying to god ignoring the fact that im agnostic leaning towards athiesm*




Haven't they lost only one game, so if thye win the rest they should be cool.


----------



## Anthriel (Jun 14, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Haven't they lost only one game, so if thye win the rest they should be cool.


They lost two games now, and thus have 0 Points. To make it to the second round, Equador has to lose against both Germany and Costa Rica, Poland needs to win against Costa Rica, and then Poland has to have a better goal difference than Costa Rica.

The main problem with that is Costa Rica winning against Equador, the rest is very possible. We'll see about that tomorrow.


----------



## Feri (Jun 14, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Haven't they lost only one game, so if thye win the rest they should be cool.



no this game was like a final for them (2nd match). Now they are out 99,9999%, unless Costa Rica wins against Ecuador and Ecuador looses also against germany. Than if Poland can win 4:0 against Costa Rica they did it. But there is no way since Ecuador is going to win against Costa Rica tommorow for sure.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 14, 2006)

True.....

And nothing has been clinched just yet, which means that Ecuador can still be knocked out of the Group phase.

Though Spain looked pretty good this morning/afternoon.

Forgive the lateness for the updates on the scores and standings, but I was working and watching the games on TiVo.


----------



## pavister (Jun 14, 2006)

Anthriel said:
			
		

> They lost two games now, and thus have 0 Points. To make it to the second round, Equador has to lose against both Germany and Costa Rica, Poland needs to win against Costa Rica, and then Poland has to have a better goal difference than Costa Rica.
> 
> The main problem with that is Costa Rica winning against Equador, the rest is very possible. We'll see about that tomorrow.



quoted for truth and hopefulness of becoming reality
polands ideal situation would be
equador vs costa 0:2
germany vs equador 2:0 (or win by 2 points)
poland vs costa 2:0 (or win by 2 points)


edit: @feri, i thought poland had to win 4:0 at first too but for every point polands goal difference goes up, costas goal difference goes down so its only half of 4
edit:unless u presume equador will only lose by 1 point in both its next games, then its 4 points =P


----------



## zizou (Jun 14, 2006)

> Versus Turkey, I think...? It was definitely more amusing than this one... >.>


and it was stolen.. that penalty, you know 

-
Damn... I failed giving neg rep to Chas3265 
-
@ Trakinas: lol that was a wonderful time ;P



> Forgive the lateness for the updates on the scores and standings, but I was working and watching the games on TiVo.


Damn... I got troubles on work today because I was  watching the games >.< it was unfair


----------



## graysocks (Jun 14, 2006)

lol this is getting pretty hopeful guys. Out of all the teams in it Poland look the most set to be out.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 14, 2006)

Poland is almost disqualified already. I don't remember a team passing the first round after losing the two first matches.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 14, 2006)

Spanish Hokage said:
			
		

> Poland is almost disqualified already. I don't remember a team passing the first round after losing the two first matches.


Me neither, though I do recall one team going through after getting 3 points via 3 ties.
Chile in 1998, tied Cameroon, Austria, and Italy (though they should've won the latter two, because of bad luck and bad refereeing)


----------



## KageMane (Jun 14, 2006)

But if poland lost 0-2 to Ecuador... Isn't that enough?

I mean if ure tied in points with a team u beat previously u should be the one qualifying.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 14, 2006)

KageMane said:
			
		

> But if poland lost 0-2 to Ecuador... Isn't that enough?
> 
> I mean if ure tied in points with a team u beat previously u should be the one qualifying.



No, the important is the overall goals. Not fair but that is the way it is.


----------



## pavister (Jun 14, 2006)

KageMane said:
			
		

> But if poland lost 0-2 to Ecuador... Isn't that enough?
> 
> I mean if ure tied in points with a team u beat previously u should be the one qualifying.



lol i read up on this today for fun, i think it was on wikipedia but i cant find it rite now. first its points, then goal difference, then most goals, then result of faceoff b/w tied teams, then draw

edit: besides, if everything goes as _ planned, ecuador wouldve beat poland, poland beat costa rica and costa rica beat ecuador so u get a rock paper scissors thing going on_


----------



## Slips (Jun 14, 2006)

Poland lost dammit I swicthed off last 20 mins.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 14, 2006)

KageMane said:
			
		

> But if poland lost 0-2 to Ecuador... Isn't that enough?
> 
> I mean if ure tied in points with a team u beat previously u should be the one qualifying.


It's goal difference that matters.

Right now Poland's goal difference is -3.


----------



## Slips (Jun 14, 2006)

You got out of work/school whatever tomoz IA ?


----------



## batz (Jun 15, 2006)

Its a dead end for Poland, their virtually out. Better start packing for back home..

England vs. Trinidad & Tobago today.
I hope they play a more attacking game


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 15, 2006)

batz said:
			
		

> Its a dead end for Poland, their virtually out. Better start packing for back home..
> 
> England vs. Trinidad & Tobago today.
> I hope they play a more attacking game


 
Poland vs Germany was a good match, only the red card for the polish player was enough to turn the game into the German's hands.
Second half was fun to watch. Germany was unlucky with the header and the strike from ballack on the bar !! At that moment I t hought they aren't gonna score anymore............
But Neuville slided one past the keeper in the 91 minute !
 Good match


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 15, 2006)

svens a plum, why is he so desperate to play rooney??! muppet........


----------



## Slips (Jun 15, 2006)

A big match today late afternoon kickoff to they shouldnt use the heat as a excuse this time.

A win and we are through and then we will probely draw with swedan for the 50th time in a row to top the group.

Big question is will Rooney play. My personal choice leave him on the bench as i reckon the other team will end up kicking the shit out of him and anyway Crouch aint doing so bad


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 15, 2006)

Man i honestly think England shouldnt rush him yet. If he were to come back, i want him to not be rushed or forced back too quickly. Maybe play him in the 2nd round or something. 

I say put him on the bench and see how things go without him first. Shouldnt be too hard since Englands not really a one man team.


----------



## Slips (Jun 15, 2006)

Raik!ri said:
			
		

> Man i honestly think England shouldnt rush him yet. If he were to come back, i want him to not be rushed or forced back too quickly. Maybe play him in the 2nd round or something.
> 
> I say put him on the bench and see how things go without him first. Shouldnt be too hard since Englands not really a one man team.




Just learned of a intreasting fcat ther defender Jamie Lawrence is 6ft 7 same as crouchie


----------



## Shogun (Jun 15, 2006)

if england don't play well in this one then...they have to play well in the next! thanks to t&t and sweden drawing even a draw is ok. 

Also, nice avy Naruyamcha!


----------



## Mori` (Jun 15, 2006)

Bad news in Gary neville's injury meaning he can't play...potentially terrible news in the fact that Sven is considering using Hargreaves instead of Carragher to replace him...I mean seriously WTF!

I dont think Rooney will play, not unless we are drawing...or god forbid losing with 15-20 minutes to go. Then he might get a quick spin...actually that said he might get a quick spin anyway just to see how he feels and get him used to the heat.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 15, 2006)

I've been looking forward to this match since the start of the tourney. England vs Scotland! (theres a guy in TnT who plays for a Scottish team and is called Jason Scotland so everyone in Scotland is pretty much supporting TnT for a laugh).


----------



## Gunners (Jun 15, 2006)

Go triniday & Tobago... praying for an upset. Still one thing i never knew York played for trinidad.


----------



## Leen (Jun 15, 2006)

No, no upset for me. I betted heavily on England. There's no way I can lose this bet. England has to win.


----------



## BattousaiMS (Jun 15, 2006)

eca scored... as expected!


----------



## Gunners (Jun 15, 2006)

^^ Yeh looks like poland are heading out.

Yeh England should win, but i've been running my mouth off on how england would loose to Trinidad, i am still doing so, so trinny for the win.


----------



## pavister (Jun 15, 2006)

damnit! ='(
only 7 mins too


----------



## RockLee (Jun 15, 2006)

Things look grim for Poland, who had a stout defense going in my opinion.

Costa Rica looks weak. Mediocre passing, weak kicks, poor coordination. :/

It's a shame Poland has to go. A good portion of the losers played magnificently. Ivory Coast, Angola, Croatia, Poland come to mind.


----------



## BattousaiMS (Jun 15, 2006)

Well I don't know why people had their hope high on Poland to begin with. Eca came third in their sector after Brazil and Argentina. That automatically should make them the 2nd favorite for the group.


----------



## Trakinas (Jun 15, 2006)

BattousaiMS said:
			
		

> Well I don't know why people had their hope high on Poland to begin with. Eca came third in their sector after Brazil and Argentina. That automatically should make them the 2nd favorite for the group.



Not only that, but they won against Brazil Argentina and Paraguay if im not mistaken.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 15, 2006)

^^^ In there own respect poland is not a bad team, never saw the game against ecudor.

With germany thinking about i never really saw that game i know Germany scored in the last minute though they had bare chances.

When you enter the world cup your peformance in other games just doesn;t matter.


----------



## pavister (Jun 15, 2006)

2:0 for ecador

all is lost
owell


----------



## kurosaki_shadow (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm cheering for England all the way. They play Trinidad & Tobago today.


----------



## Anthriel (Jun 15, 2006)

And Poland is going home, as expected.

The match Germany - Equador will be interesting. Neither side has much to lose, but the winner won't have to face Brazil before the finals.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 15, 2006)

Anthriel said:
			
		

> And Poland is going home, as expected.
> 
> The match Germany - Equador will be interesting. Neither side has much to lose, but the winner won't have to face Brazil before the finals.


Brazil isn't gonna make it to the finals  !
Ecuador - Costa rica must stay 2-0 because then my prediction is correct   !!


----------



## Gunners (Jun 15, 2006)

GAme set match 3 nill.

Look likw poland vs crc will be a game of pride beween teams who don't want bottom place.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 15, 2006)

eduador has won it 3-0. not a bad game. wonder how they'll do against germany. they're in now correct?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 15, 2006)

Bullocks !!!! 
Now I only get 1point for predicting the winner


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 15, 2006)

3-0 Ecuador with a very nice goal. 

Too bad that Poland's going home.  Oh well.

Ecuador really kicked some ass this game.  Costa Rica just seemed sloppy in comparison to how tight Ecuador was.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 15, 2006)

Impressive Ecuador. 3-0 to Costa Rica. With a tie to Germany they could be leaders of their group.

Bye-bye, Costa Rica and Poland


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 15, 2006)

Spanish Hokage said:
			
		

> Impressive Ecuador. 3-0 to Costa Rica. With a tie to Germany they could be leaders of their group.
> 
> Bye-bye, Costa Rica and Poland


I don't see them beat Germany !!


----------



## zizou (Jun 15, 2006)

^I'm not sure about it, but hey stand a chance for sure.


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh no it's not even the quarter finals, and they cheer on like mad on the streets <.<"
I'm afraid to think of what all the fans would do here when it's the actual finals o___O" (maybe I'll here the actual game-cheers from the stadium a few kilometers away XD")


----------



## Kayo (Jun 15, 2006)

Na na na na, na na na na
Hey hey hey, goodbye!

*Waves to Poland and Costa Rica*


----------



## little nin (Jun 15, 2006)

COME ON TRINIDAD & TOBAGO !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 15, 2006)

zizou said:
			
		

> ^I'm not sure about it, but hey stand a chance for sure.


They have a 10% winning chance ! If it is to me.........
Germany is tough, now they are in a winning mood.
And thats just what they need. So it will be hard for Ecuador !


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 15, 2006)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:
			
		

> They have a 10% winning chance ! If it is to me.........
> Germany is tough, now they are in a winning mood.
> And thats just what they need. So it will be hard for Ecuador !



They just need a tie. Even Costa Rica scored two times. Germany defense sucks big time. I can easily see a draw. Draw=Ecuador leader.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 15, 2006)

Spanish Hokage said:
			
		

> They just need a tie. Even Costa Rica scored two times. Germany defense sucks big time. I can easily see a draw. Draw=Ecuador leader.


Costa Rica could've scored two times against Ecuador......
So that doesn't mean a thing ! I just see them losing against Germany .


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 15, 2006)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:
			
		

> Costa Rica could've scored two times against Ecuador......
> So that doesn't mean a thing ! I just see them losing against Germany .



We will see.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 15, 2006)

That was the coolest save EVER!! 

Come on England...


----------



## Jimmie (Jun 15, 2006)

Another disappointing match of England.
I hope we will some more action in the second half.

Go Trinidad and Tobago!! Go!! =P


----------



## pavister (Jun 15, 2006)

im at work following the game on SI matchcast

get sum1 explain in more detail

44:46 -  Stern John (TRI) - Shot on Goal - Goal Mouth Block, Not by Goaltender.  

cause it sounds cool


----------



## batz (Jun 15, 2006)

Let see, Peter Crouch, besides living in the offside trap missed the only decent cross by Beckham. Terry saved their asses big time there.
Half Time: Still held 0-0 by Trinidad and Tobago 

And people thought the Italians were boring....
(But if T&T keeps the defence up, I think England's going to score)


----------



## juan012285 (Jun 15, 2006)

Peter Crouch missed such a goal.... T&T had a good chance of scoring, I sense that Rooney will play this match.... -


----------



## Chorismo (Jun 15, 2006)

Well I feel a little comforted now that England doesn't play any better than Sweden did in their game against T&T. Especially after everyone and especially the english complained and giggled at Sweden's performance. But I still think England will win the match, but who knows


----------



## Mori` (Jun 15, 2006)

Crouch should have scored...I'd really been expectin England to prove their critics wrong...but they aren't.

Well I hope we can knock a few goals in this half, we've been pretty solid in defence bar Terry having to clear off the line and its not really been a bad performance, but still underperforming :/


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 15, 2006)

And in a dire desperation move, here comes Wayne Rooney.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 15, 2006)

Man, I'm really finding myself pulling for trinidad/tobago. 1/1000 odds entering cup play, completely overmatched...but damn they got some spirit.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 15, 2006)

Come on the island full of soca come on.

Trinidad for the win.

The game is kinda dry, the ball is being clubbed from one end to another.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 15, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> Man, I'm really finding myself pulling for trinidad/tobago. 1/1000 odds entering cup play, completely overmatched...but damn they got some spirit.


The Soca Warriors are actually playing with balls, which is extremely pleasing to us.

As for England...
1) They're not playing like the favorites to win the Trophy

2) Will it kill them to wear the all-white home alternate uniform just once?


			
				gunners said:
			
		

> Come on the island full of soca come on.
> 
> Trinidad for the win.
> 
> The game is kinda dry, the ball is being clubbed from one end to another.


T&T winning would be the Nº1 upset in world football/soccer.

And I see England is once again playing _Pussy-Football._


----------



## Gunners (Jun 15, 2006)

> T&T winning would be the Nº1 upset in world football/soccer.
> 
> And I see England is once again playing Pussy-Football.



Senegal and France (euro and world cup winners).

England are too cocky, even if they do win, listen to the tone of this comentator, they total undermine the team they are playing against.


----------



## little nin (Jun 15, 2006)

^thank you gunners, i swear down ur da only person to say "dry" on this forum lolllllll


----------



## Gunners (Jun 15, 2006)

^^^lol.

Still i want to hit this comentator, look at the way he is speaking ''it is only a matter of time before we score'' ''it would be shameful if we didn't win''.

When you play in the world cup every team made it therefore they are at a level near you, you don't go in thinking you will win because you are ''England''.


----------



## 12456 (Jun 15, 2006)

No...  So close.


----------



## little nin (Jun 15, 2006)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, crouch :erm bare angry!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 15, 2006)

12456 said:
			
		

> Who's going to don a Hislop avatar if TNT pulls this off? I for one, will.


To quote Lee Corso, "not so fast, my friend"

That is, unless the Soca Warriors tie the game, since Crouch just scored.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 15, 2006)

1-0 to England!!!!! 

Yay!  Finally!!


----------



## little nin (Jun 15, 2006)

^^^^ yh gunners i agree, i dont like the commentator, trinidad we still got a chance...


----------



## 12456 (Jun 15, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> To quote Lee Corso, "not so fast, my friend"
> 
> That is, unless the Soca Warriors tie the game, since Crouch just scored.



Yeah, I really shouldn't have said that  It's true that it did seem like it was just a matter of time, but I still held my hopes up.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 15, 2006)

12456 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I really shouldn't have said that  It's true that it did seem like it was just a matter of time, but I still held my hopes up.


Don't fault yourself though. You didn't jinx anything. 

EDIT: So much for that, England scored again.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 15, 2006)

And Gerrard makes it 2-0.  Freaking sweet. 

There have been so many last second goals.

Oooh...And TNT makes a goal but it's offsides... :\


----------



## little nin (Jun 15, 2006)

ahhhhhhhh fiddle sticks, we lost....o well, guess until they play paraguay im supportin england! lol

EDIT ------

we still made it that far and might have a chance and we shall still party on the island!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anthriel (Jun 15, 2006)

England got a deserved win, but ... meh. They won't make it past the quarter-finals if they play like this.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 15, 2006)

goddamn that game was tense =p

ah well, some decent substitutions this time. Lennon was very impressive after he came on and I'm glad we won.

Will be interesting to see if the game against Sweden is a bit more open now that the tension is gone


----------



## Shogun (Jun 15, 2006)

COME ON ENGLAND!!


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 15, 2006)

England have always been a mediocre team, it annoys me how they get so much hype, they didnt deserve to win this game, they were lifeless, lacking in drive, vision, edge, and just terrible in general.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 15, 2006)

Hmph, what an uninformed comment.


----------



## 12456 (Jun 15, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> Don't fault yourself though. You didn't jinx anything.
> 
> EDIT: So much for that, England scored again.



Bah  Too bad Stern John went offside at the end, because that goal would've been awesome


----------



## Shogun (Jun 15, 2006)

No way! i hate that *****, but gerrard's goal was sublime, it was also with his weaker foot, which should be noted.


----------



## Chorismo (Jun 15, 2006)

Well, England pulled off their job and got their 3 points, good work. And you gotta give T&T some credit for their struggle all until the end, next up is the game between Sweden and Paraguay, raaawr, can't wait


----------



## zizou (Jun 15, 2006)

So far I'm Lennon fan. That boy plays really well. 
Crouch sucks, so does Cole... :s England must have a better left defender...
England needs another moves, crossing the ball all the time may not work sometime. When Crouch scored I thought "it must have been beckham!" yeah. ^^


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 15, 2006)

12456 said:
			
		

> Bah  Too bad Stern John went offside at the end, that goal would've been awesome


That goal would've meant something, not only for the goal differential standings, but for the team, having something to celebrate too. 

England clinches a spot into the 2nd round though. However, if they play like they did today, don't expect them to go through further than at least the quarters.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 15, 2006)

hehe, nice one chorismo, glad someone else has, "flagged up" *glances at moridin* hopefully more will follow suit.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 15, 2006)

Trinidad WILL go on the next round. sweden will lose today. trinidad will win/tie their next match and advance on the 2nd round.


----------



## AsunA (Jun 15, 2006)

It was a good game ^_^ Trinidad Tobago is a great soccerteam ^^


----------



## Shogun (Jun 15, 2006)

i will be sure to remember your comments, i reckon sweden can still pull it out of the bag.


----------



## zizou (Jun 15, 2006)

> No way! i hate that *****, but gerrard's goal was sublime, it was also with his weaker foot, which should be noted.


Gerrard does Kaka! lol it was awesome, indeed. Actually I think Gerrard's long kicks are better than Kaka's.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 15, 2006)

zizou said:
			
		

> Gerrard does Kaka! lol it was awesome, indeed. Actually I think Gerrard's long kicks are better than Kaka's.




kakka is still a better player, faster and has greater technique, gerard has a dangerous foot though. El foot yeh El foot sounds about right.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 15, 2006)

poor.........................

and still no walcott.............


----------



## mow (Jun 15, 2006)

If the brit's continue to play as badly as they did today there is no way in hell they will win this cup.

I hope Trinidad pass onwards.

Of all the class "A" teams the only one who played well was Spain.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 15, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Gerrards goal was brilliant and the play before it was beautiful . Also I think Terry deserves man of the match for his awesome saves.



Terry's saves were amazing and Gerrard's goal was super awesome.


----------



## zizou (Jun 15, 2006)

> kakka is still a better player, faster and has greater technique, gerard has a dangerous foot though. El foot yeh El foot sounds about right.


yeah, yeah... it's only the kicks. I'd say kaka is in top 3 of the world.


----------



## proleptical (Jun 15, 2006)

> Of all the class "A" teams the only one who played well was Spain.



Czech Republic, anyone? Sodomized the US, who are probably better than Ukraine. I'm thinking they'll win the Cup.

Oh, and now way in hell is England gonna win the Cup if they keep playing like that. Against better teams they'll get their ass kicked easily.


----------



## zizou (Jun 15, 2006)

^ indeed...


----------



## Sid (Jun 15, 2006)

England were just plain awful


----------



## mow (Jun 15, 2006)

From all the teams that have played thus far (I know, it's still too early to judge and all that jazz) which showcased enough skill to win the cup?


----------



## Aman (Jun 15, 2006)

WHO SAW THAT FROM KIM KÄLLSTRÖM AND ZLATAN?!!!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 15, 2006)

It looks like zweden has woken up! They only need to find the net now


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 15, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> From all the teams that have played thus far (I know, it's still too early to judge and all that jazz) which showcased enough skill to win the cup?


Looks like Germany is actually surprising some doubters and probably keep the cup on their home soil, though Spain looked pretty good; even though it was only one game. Or even -though I hate to say it- Argentina. ;P

And is it just me, or do I not like Sweden's all-yellow home alternate look at all?


----------



## Slips (Jun 15, 2006)

Phew dam I hate teams that defend for 90 mins 

At least sven was possitive for once when it came to subs Lennon changed the game not Rooney.

Well we havent played our best but 2 games 6 points and next round you cant really argue


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 15, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> And is it just me, or do I not like Sweden's all-yellow home alternate look at all?



No it's not just you, i think they look gay now.

Man i missed the two previous games today due to exams


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 15, 2006)

every game is different, england played good enough i guess, they just didnt finish. they had a couple of good chances, but at the end only the goal matters.

So far all the teams have come prepared i guess as far as tactic goes. the difference is the players technical skills and levels. All the teams have played the offsides very well.


----------



## KageMane (Jun 15, 2006)

England-T&T was a pretty boring match... England has to improve a lot to do something in this world cup


----------



## furious styles (Jun 15, 2006)

That's the second time today I've seen a retreating defender make an amazing save.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 15, 2006)

I just did as well, damn Paraguayans. 

And is it just me, or does Sweden look like a nerd trying to get a date on a bar; meaning, they can't score.


----------



## batz (Jun 15, 2006)

^Nah....they substitued Zlatan!!??? 
Im beginning to wonder how Sweden can miss such chances. If they draw this match, they are in trouble. They'll have to win against England, who are already qualified, but still have that grudge going on against the Swedes.

As for England's performance today, c'mon guys it was'nt that bad. I heard Beckham speak to the reporters after the match and he had a point. He said it was a tough match for them because the T&T were freakken 8 men behind a ball. Its hard to break that kind of a defence line-up, and once they finally did, they were on a roll.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 15, 2006)

There have been some absolutely amazing saves today.  That's what I've been most impressed with today.


----------



## 12456 (Jun 15, 2006)

Well, Sweden finally broke the curse, and don't you dare say they didn't deserve it.  

Nice game overall.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 15, 2006)

Go Sverige!!


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 15, 2006)

for fucks sake, i hate late goals. so heart breaking


----------



## Mori` (Jun 15, 2006)

awwww, I was hoping for a draw =p

well sweden vs england should be a good game if England have finally got going a bit and Sweden are playing hard for a win


----------



## zizou (Jun 15, 2006)

> awwww, I was hoping for a draw =p


so do I, I have money on that result. dammm... D:


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 15, 2006)

Alot of late goals this World Cup.  Well I wanted Sweden to draw or lose this game just to make next week's games even more tense, but Trinidad still has a chance of progressing to the next round if Sweden lose against England...



> From all the teams that have played thus far (I know, it's still too early to judge and all that jazz) which showcased enough skill to win the cup?



Gotta be Spain and Czech.  Two teams that have worked greatly as TEAMS, I dont think any other country is going to score a goal as brilliant as Spain's last one.


----------



## Slips (Jun 15, 2006)

Lucky lucky swedes

Wasnt too bothered about the result myself. Still hoping we beat swedan and Germany lost next week so England can stuff then 5-1 again


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 15, 2006)

damn man... i want to buy that soccer ball, but its so expensive. the adidas 2006 FIFA World Cup *Offical Match Soccer Ball* costs *$129*

damn... lets hope the price drops a lot, like maybe $100 lol


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 15, 2006)

And the jerseys are expensive as well, though thank God I managed to haggle the price of the 15 I have now.

Standings and scores have been updated for your pleasure


----------



## batz (Jun 15, 2006)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> for fucks sake, i hate late goals. so heart breaking


Ack, Yes!!
The Swedes deserved it because they had far more chances but it all seemed so bad for Bobadilla and those teary-eyed players!!

Eng Vs Sweden is going to be tense. Both of them would be looking for a win in order to avoid a likely match-up with Germany in the next round


----------



## Chorismo (Jun 15, 2006)

Go Sweden, man what a lovely release when they finally scored, think we deserved the victory, had alot of good chances and took hold of the game overall. Next match up is against England, and now that I restored my motivation I hope we will give England a tough game 

Oh and what do most people have against my sweet lil country?


----------



## reepa (Jun 15, 2006)

Sweden really need to take it up a few hundred nothces if they hope to beat England.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 15, 2006)

Paraguay also eliminated. This is going great.. and fast.


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 15, 2006)

Chorismo said:
			
		

> Oh and what do most people have against my sweet lil country?



Neutrals love World Cup drama!  Look at the Paraguayans crying!  DRAMA!


----------



## batz (Jun 15, 2006)

Drama it is. Tomorrow is going to be filled with a lot more of that as well.

Holland vs. Ivory Coast 
Argentina vs. Serbia and Montenegro

I think we'll see another early exit


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 15, 2006)

WHERE WAS THE WALCOTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Natha (Jun 15, 2006)

Hahha Sweden isn't very popular right now it seems.

But I'm happy we actually scored(for once ..and what's up with all of these long balls they keep shooting O_o..man we can play better than this so why won't they play better XP), I think it'd suck if it became a draw again like the last time.

Of course it's sad for Paraguay though

But I'm happy,really happy we won!I hope this win will give the Swedish team more motivation to play better in the next match against England.Yeah we probably won't win..but whatever..as long as they play better I'm happy. And if we would actually win I'd become REALLY happy XD


----------



## Bill (Jun 15, 2006)

Yes we won! Party!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 15, 2006)

LJUNBERG!!!! come on the arsenal!!!!

nice to see him score the winner!!!


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 15, 2006)

Neji Uchiha said:
			
		

> LJUNBERG!!!! come on the arsenal!!!!
> 
> nice to see him score the winner!!!



I've watched all but one game so far this World Cup and I keep seeing Arsenal players popping up everywhere, Arsene Wenger gets around!


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 15, 2006)

Sweden didnt deserve to win lol, not after that paraguaian player broke his fucking nose and teeth to make that incredible save a few moments earlier. Now all his pain was for nothing, i feel for the dude.


----------



## Kayo (Jun 15, 2006)

Now that we won I am really happy 
Zlatan didn't play as good as I thought... Oh well


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 15, 2006)

The past two days have had some of the most awesome saves I've seen in a long time.

But I've been out of the soccer loop for a while.  It was pure chance that I started watching the World Cup.


----------



## Jaga (Jun 15, 2006)

brazil baby brazil.... my boy from street fighter, blanka's country will win... 

Brazil!


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 15, 2006)

Ever heard of the term "saving the best 'till last"?

England were poor today, yes, but we still won 2-0 in cruise control. Sweden had every man going forward gung-ho style and still couldn't score against them..

"Job done" in my eyes. Now that the knockout stages loom, we'll turn up the heat good style.

Rooney's gonner get yer!!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2006)

Neji Uchiha said:
			
		

> WHERE WAS THE WALCOTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



He won't ever play in this World cup i think,  I don't even know why sven even picked him personally i would have picked Defoe over him any day(nope not spurs fan, i am liverpool one) since he has the experience in top flight and international level.

and T0FFe3m@n i'm certain its 40 years not 50 you mean in your sig


----------



## Airgrinder (Jun 15, 2006)

Still can't believe that Sweden miracoulously got that last goal with one minute left on the clock, using a headbutt


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 15, 2006)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> Sweden didnt deserve to win lol, not after that paraguaian player broke his fucking nose and teeth to make that incredible save a few moments earlier. Now all his pain was for nothing, i feel for the dude.


I could give a rat's ass about Paraguay, since those sumbitches do nothing but ruin my nation's hopes every damn time and make us look bad while they're at it (getting away with extremely physical play and insulting the crap out of us Chileans)...... the '79 South American Championships, the '86 South American Qualifying playoffs for the World Cup in Mexico, being swept by them during the past qualifying campaign.

I'm glad to see them cry like the damn babies they truly are.


----------



## Chas3265 (Jun 16, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> so why did you feel compelled to share that with us?



Just to see everyone's reaction.


----------



## Roy (Jun 16, 2006)

come on USA u can do it!!!!!!


----------



## Hibino (Jun 16, 2006)

oh, what the hell....GO SVERIGE SÖTA BROR!!!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 16, 2006)

Today is Netherlands - Ivory Coast 
Wuwwwwwwwwwwwwwww <3 this is gonna be a interesting match  
2-0 For the dutchies, they will come with the same 11players whom played against Servie !  *to excited*


----------



## Gunners (Jun 16, 2006)

> He won't ever play in this World cup i think, I don't even know why sven even picked him personally i would have picked Defoe over him any day(nope not spurs fan, i am liverpool one) since he has the experience in top flight and international level.
> 
> and T0FFe3m@n i'm certain its 40 years not 50 you mean in your sig
> __________________



Yeh they fucked up defoe, in theory walcott did nothing to earn his place, defoe helped england qaulify more than crouch, owens been out yet defoe who is on form was told to go home. Kick in the face if you ask me. ( and im a Arsenal fan , Gerards good at passing the pall to Henry eh)







> England were poor today, yes, but we still won 2-0 in cruise control. Sweden had every man going forward gung-ho style and still couldn't score against them.



England never cruised past trinidad and they put out the best team possible, they were too cocky in that game thinking they had every right to win, granted they did win, they were too arogant, actually not the players thinking about it, the commentator.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 16, 2006)

I AM GUTTED!

Not only did TnT put up a great effort to England but they lost right at the end, and to whom was the winning goal? The worst player of the entire match Crouch. They didn't even play Jason Scotland. Completely disheartened i watch the Sweden game hoping they lose so TnT can go through... They win at the last minute too.

T_________________________________________________T


----------



## hakke (Jun 16, 2006)

wow, Englang plays like crap, im sorry for their fans, because they certainly can be happy with the way they play..

Someone mentioned England won on cruise control? 

screwing up most of the game is NOT cruise control...


----------



## KageMane (Jun 16, 2006)

OMG everyone supports england here!  

If sweden keeps playing like they did yesterday I'd guess u'll get the first place of ur group.

PS: new siggy and avatar! GO SPAIN!!


----------



## mow (Jun 16, 2006)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:
			
		

> Today is Netherlands - Ivory Coast
> Wuwwwwwwwwwwwwwww <3 this is gonna be a interesting match
> 2-0 For the dutchies, they will come with the same 11players whom played against Servie !  *to excited*



DEATH TO YOU!!!

Ivory coast is going to win this baby 2-1 >( 

England played like rubbish, so did ze germans. I dont see them going far really with such poor performances.


----------



## reepa (Jun 16, 2006)

Well England will qualify to the final 16, with Sweden, I think that's obvious at this stage. But neither team will go far if they continue to play as they have done.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 16, 2006)

well england has qualified, germany and ecuador aswell. who is playing today, serbia montenegro - argentina, ivory coast - netherlands, and mexico - angola.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 16, 2006)

Well Argentina's up 2-0 and Cambiasso's goal was amazing.  That was some of the most beautiful play I've seen.


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 16, 2006)

Beatnik said:
			
		

> I dont think any other country is going to score a goal as brilliant as Spain's last one.



Ok, I was wrong, Argentina's second goal was just as good, heh.


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 16, 2006)

^^ that had to be at least fifty passes before they score and there was nothing the serbs (sp?) could do about it!


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 16, 2006)

bend_on_revenge said:
			
		

> ^^ that had to be at least fifty passes before they score and there was nothing the serbs (sp?) could do about it!



The commentator (on BBC1) said it was 24 passes.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 16, 2006)

Beatnik said:
			
		

> The commentator (on BBC1) said it was 24 passes.



However many it was, it was freaking amazing.


----------



## mow (Jun 16, 2006)

Beatnik said:
			
		

> Ok, I was wrong, Argentina's second goal was just as good, heh.



lol, I was just about to quote your post with that as my counter point 

Argentina's are playing extremely well. This is actually the first match I have throughly enjoyed since the games started.


----------



## Slips (Jun 16, 2006)

Love watching Argentina so much more entertaining than Brazil. They in form at the moment enjoying the match so far


----------



## Wi-fi Master (Jun 16, 2006)

Im waiting for Sunday because then its Korea VS France. France is good, but Korea is good also!  Korea HAS to win or else. They got 4th four years ago so they have a 50% of winning(or more)


----------



## mow (Jun 16, 2006)

The mere though of France losing brings a blissful smile to my face. Im rooting for S.Korea in that match.

EDIT: Maradona looks sooo giddy XD


----------



## less (Jun 16, 2006)

SonicJr95 said:
			
		

> Im waiting for Sunday because then its Korea VS France. France is good, but Korea is good also!  Korea HAS to win or else. They got 4th four years ago so they have a 50% of winning(or more)


As much as I'd like to share your blind faith in the goodness karma of the football game, I'll have to object. France will probably wipe the floor with the poor guys. South Korea had one extremely good run under a mastermind coach (who now coaches Austarlia, the Japan turnaround anyone?), while France has consistently been amongst the top teams in the world in the last years. Zidane serving Henry, for christ's sake.

That said: Go Korea!


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 16, 2006)

woah, argentina delivers a whooping to serbia. 4-0.

make that 5-0.


----------



## mow (Jun 16, 2006)

^ 5 now.

And seriously, every single soul in that team packs a punch. This is so damn good.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 16, 2006)

Argentina are gonna win the cup  = S


----------



## proleptical (Jun 16, 2006)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## graysocks (Jun 16, 2006)

6 now.... O_O


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 16, 2006)

woah 6-0 now, this is insane.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 16, 2006)

Fooking hell i missed the beating, is it me or did it say 6-0?


----------



## mow (Jun 16, 2006)

Am alone in when I say it's as if maradona did kagebuushin and 11 of him are playing? Cause this was the best team effort I've ever seen. Each player can hold his own on the field and make a mess like nobody's business o_o


----------



## graysocks (Jun 16, 2006)

It did indeed say 6-0. Argentina are gonna win the cup deff


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 16, 2006)

it was a stomping, no doubt. next up, ivory coast and the netherlands. i predict a netherland victory, i'll say by a score of 2-0.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 16, 2006)

i'll say 3-1. I'm behind the Netherlands all the way = )


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 16, 2006)

Lionel Messi = god.

Three goals after he starts playing.  This is absolutely top football.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jun 16, 2006)

That's what I'm talking about.


Argentina all the way.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow...Argentina completely smashed them...Didn't help that the Serbs kind of gave up.


----------



## BattousaiMS (Jun 16, 2006)

Argentia just gave Serbia an ass whooping and the Dutch a impregnable challenge for number 1 spot in the group.
BTW their second coal made a record in number of passes i think they had like 21 touches before scroing.


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (Jun 16, 2006)

Good GOD!

Argentina assfucked Serbia XD... 6-2 is one amazing score, I heard it from thr television.. I can imagine Teh Fat Cuba Maradona cheer for them XD XD..


----------



## Mori` (Jun 16, 2006)

holy crap argentina were awesome that game O_o

holland beat the serbs 1-0, argentina beat them 6-0...I can see quite the gap there!!

they just played sublime football throughout


----------



## Gunners (Jun 16, 2006)

> Am alone in when I say it's as if maradona did kagebuushin and 11 of him are playing? Cause this was the best team effort I've ever seen. Each player can hold his own on the field and make a mess like nobody's business o_o



The players were great, but still Maradona i don't think any player can match him seeing him play was just diffrent.

But yeh lol, i see what you mean, every single player played great in my eyes, didn't see the game saw the highlights and the build up for the goals was sweet, they looked in sinc with one another.

Seriously, England beat them in a freindly, but they don't stand a chance now, not with there peformance, i have to say against Agentina i would root for England so that isn't something i take joy in saying. Over all it is the quality of football and i will be watching this game later .


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeah I actually hope Ivory Coast will beat The Netherlands today, that way, next week's match between Argentina and the Dutch will be sooo exciting.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 16, 2006)

> Good GOD!
> 
> Argentina assfucked Serbia XD... 6-2 is one amazing score, I heard it from thr television.. I can imagine Teh Fat Cuba Maradona cheer for them XD XD..



Say good God again it was 6-0 XD.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jun 16, 2006)

Ippo-kun~! said:
			
		

> Good GOD!
> 
> Argentina assfucked Serbia XD... 6-2 is one amazing score, I heard it from thr television.. I can imagine Teh Fat Cuba Maradona cheer for them XD XD..




6-0 mate, not 6-2.

This wasn't just a regular ass fuck, there was no vaseline!


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 16, 2006)

lol, they scored some great goals, a great team goal and a great individual goal. anyways, netherlands vs ivory coast is next, i'm saying the netherlands will take it. 2 nil.


----------



## mow (Jun 16, 2006)

^ LOOL XDDD



			
				Ippo-kun~! said:
			
		

> Good GOD!
> 
> Argentina assfucked Serbia XD... 6-2 is one amazing score, I heard it from thr television.. I can imagine Teh Fat Cuba Maradona cheer for them XD XD..



^ he looked like a teen bopper meeting her fav boyband member XD. So giddy <3
and Lionel Messi is indeed god.

Im hoping for an upset in the next game. I really want Ivory Coast to at least tie


----------



## juan012285 (Jun 16, 2006)

Argentina played really good, but we can't say they'll win the WC just yet, Servia's defense was too slow.

We'll have to wait 'till Argentina, Holland, England and Spain play against good teams (Brazil already played with a good one, Croatia).


----------



## Mori` (Jun 16, 2006)

Now I'm super interested to see Argentina play Holland, that'll be perhaps a better test for them and a really good gauge of just how good they are.


----------



## AsunA (Jun 16, 2006)

Haijaaaah... Next match is Holland!!

2-0 for us imo  We're gonna crush Côte d'Ivoir


----------



## Gunners (Jun 16, 2006)

My man van persie scored.

Looks like coast could get a beat down like what was that team again.

2-0.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 16, 2006)

Blimey good start for Netherlands


----------



## mow (Jun 16, 2006)

Are you kidding me? That 2nd goal was clearly an offside, and the ref didnt give Ivory coast 2 penalties! The defender was clearly holding him!

EDIT: yes! 2-1 tie and win >(


----------



## Niabingi (Jun 16, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Are you kidding me? That 2nd goal was clearly an offside, and the ref didnt give Ivory coast 2 penalties! The defender was clearly holding him!



Exactly!!!
Thankyou someone else seeing clearly crappy ref the Ivory Coast were working holland until that first goal and they should have had a penalty by then.

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES
as I was typing Ivory Coast brought it to 2-1 they are still in it!!!!


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 16, 2006)

^Well the Ivory Coast got a beautiful goal just now. 

This is shaping up to be any interesting match.

*edit*

BAH!  Why'd that get a card?!  That didn't deserve a card at all!!!   The keeper came out!  That was HIS fault!  Not that it wasn't a good call to make on the keeper's part, but jebus.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 16, 2006)

> Are you kidding me? That 2nd goal was clearly an offside, and the ref didnt give Ivory coast 2 penalties! The defender was clearly holding him!
> 
> EDIT: yes! 2-1 tie and win >(



Yeh i noticed that, i like this match though i want holand to win part of me wants IC to win. .

Van nistleroy seems to have luck  on his side ( drogba you dufus), that goal was offside eboue should have had a penalty also.

First goal conceeded for holand in 10 games.


----------



## mow (Jun 16, 2006)

okay, this is totally fucked up. That didnt call for a yellow card *at all* =/
This ref is pissing me off now.

<3 @ Nia. We will win this one.

EDIT: Bloody hell, another off side ands the ref didnt call it.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 16, 2006)

Still think it's gonna be 3-1. What a tough group ._. The groups overall haven't really been fair.


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 16, 2006)

C'mon Ivory!!!

And yeah, Holland V Argentina should hopefully be a great game.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 16, 2006)

that was a good first half. many chances. 2-1 so far, i hope to see a few more goals next half . lol. go netherlands.


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 16, 2006)

Actually, 2nd goal wasn't offside. The left defender wasn't quick enough to step forward.

Drogba could have easily jumped over Van Der Sar there, so that was a deserved yellow.

But Ebou? should definitely have gotten a penalty in the early fase.

I'm still rooting for Ivory Coast.


----------



## AsunA (Jun 16, 2006)

That yellow card was given because he was protesting... btw it wasn't offside with Van Nistelrooy... there was another defender under the screen, but we couldn't see it  Read it on FIFA website...

Hmm.. I'm going downstairs. 2nd half  CRUSH THEM ORANJE!!!


----------



## Shogun (Jun 16, 2006)

S&M got a whipping...yes, someone had to say that


----------



## Niabingi (Jun 16, 2006)

graysocks said:
			
		

> Still think it's gonna be 3-1. What a tough group ._. The groups overall haven't really been fair.



No way will it be 3-1 it cant be Ivory Coast are working hard and I can see them scoring again. Even with that blind ref (that was no way a yellow card).

C'mon Moe we can do it lets keep hope alive!


----------



## graysocks (Jun 16, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> S&M got a whipping...yes, someone had to say that



lol i was expecting it a lot earlier.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 16, 2006)

Ippo-kun~! said:
			
		

> Good GOD!
> 
> Argentina assfucked Serbia XD... 6-2 is one amazing score, I heard it from thr television.. I can imagine Teh Fat Cuba Maradona cheer for them XD XD..



it was 6-0. not 6-2


----------



## mow (Jun 16, 2006)

What the fuck is this ref doing? That's another hold! and before it a tackle!


----------



## graysocks (Jun 16, 2006)

Refs have been quite awful this tourney


----------



## Niabingi (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeah the refs have been a total joke so far I just hope the standard gets higher!

I am getting too anxious Ivory Coast are really piling on the pressure but there shots are just not good enough they need just one, just one goal thats all I want!


----------



## graysocks (Jun 16, 2006)

Looks like its pretty much over. Decent game.


----------



## mow (Jun 16, 2006)

Holland shouldn't have won that =/


----------



## Gunners (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeh the game should have been a draw.

Is it me or is robben quite greedy when he has the ball?

Edit: win for ivory coast, Goal should have been disallowed for holland penalty for ivory coast.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 16, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Holland shouldn't have won that =/


That's just your usual racist side speaking.


----------



## Woofie (Jun 16, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> S&M got a whipping...yes, someone had to say that


Ian Wright beat you to it by a few hours. 


But man, it's a shame Ivory Coast had to go out. They look by far the best African team in the cup, and if they were in any other group they'd probably have gone through. But Argentina and Holland are just too good. (Well, Holland don't seem that good, but y'know)


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 16, 2006)

I think it should have been a draw.

And I agree about the refs.  There have been and awful lot of bad calls and uncalled fouls.


----------



## mow (Jun 16, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> That's just your usual racist side speaking.



No, that's me being a logical football fan pointing out that the better team was robbed of a victory.

1 questionable goal for holland, and 3 uncalled penalities for Ivory Coast. Yeah, I call that robbing.

I hope argentia butt rapes Holland like they did earlier today


----------



## Gunners (Jun 16, 2006)

Ivory coast are an unlucky side, imo they played good football like i don't think they deserved it, they just had the misfortune of being in the same group as two great international teams.


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 16, 2006)

I've become a total anti-holland fanatic now.  They sucked.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 16, 2006)

wow, close game in the second half, the netherlands weren't the better team that game, atleast not the second half.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 16, 2006)

Yar, they completely sucked in the second half, and the ref was too fast on the whistle when someone dropped.

But then again, most football players are overpayed wussies, rather than playing on after falling, they've got to act the fucking dramaqueen.

Still, if they were truly the better team, logic'd state that they would've won, no?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 16, 2006)

So, Argentina wallops the Serbians, the Dutch struggled vs the Ivorians, and still both advanced to the 2nd round.

Would've watched them live, but I had to go to work 

And is it just me, or am I tired of watching the Dutch dress up on their home-alternates (all-orange), rather than their default uniform (orange/white/blue)??


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 16, 2006)

Dutch = Orange

Just the way things are.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 16, 2006)

I know that. I just don't like it when FIFA designates teams to wear alternate versions of their home uniforms, like Sweden's all-yellow, France's all-blue, and Holland's all-orange.


----------



## Sid (Jun 16, 2006)

Van Persie <3


----------



## Niabingi (Jun 16, 2006)

Woofie said:
			
		

> But man, it's a shame Ivory Coast had to go out. They look by far the best African team in the cup, and if they were in any other group they'd probably have gone through. But Argentina and Holland are just too good. (Well, Holland don't seem that good, but y'know)



Ivory Coast are the best african team in the competition by a mile and yes they could have qualified from most other groups and no Holland are by no means a good side nor a big contender.

Ivory Coast were robbed



			
				moe said:
			
		

> No, that's me being a logical football fan pointing out that the better team was robbed of a victory.
> 
> 1 questionable goal for holland, and 3 uncalled penalities for Ivory Coast. Yeah, I call that robbing.
> 
> I hope argentia butt rapes Holland like they did earlier today



Quoted for the truth! And also because I second the sentiment.
I want Holland to get worked like a cheap hoe in the next round!


----------



## Slips (Jun 16, 2006)

Dutch were lucky imo


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 16, 2006)

Can't wait for Mexico vs. Angola next.


----------



## juan012285 (Jun 16, 2006)

0-0 Final Score....


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (Jun 16, 2006)

Jedi Mind Tricks... not at all! (convo continued from page 36...)

Portugal vs. Iran tomorrow. I fear that the outcome will be 3-2, that's tehrz score I predict.. Mexico wins. Ghana vs. Italia will result in....

... 4-1 or 4-3 to Italy.. that's my opinion.


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 16, 2006)

i just want brazil to play , there said to win it this year...


----------



## graysocks (Jun 16, 2006)

Brazil are always said to win it but Argentina impressed me more if i'm honest.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jun 16, 2006)

Whats the big deal with the Argies beating the Serbs 6-0 anyway? England beat Jamaica 6-0 the week before the WC (and missed a penalty) yet I saw no one singing their praises then..


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 16, 2006)

T0FFe3m@n said:
			
		

> Whats the big deal with the Argies beating the Serbs 6-0 anyway? England beat Jamaica 6-0 the week before the WC (and missed a penalty) yet I saw no one singing their praises then..


Well, the reason there was no fuzz are the following:

1) England beat an average team, where as Argentina beat a team that has allowed only 1 goal in 10 Qualifying games.

2) England beat Jamaica on an exhibition, where as Argentina beat Serbia on the World Cup, on the "Group of Death I", which many thought it was gonna be a competitive group (till now)

Nothing against England, cause they're one of my favorites to win the trophy if Brazil doesn't win it, and I can't stand the Argentines; hell, I can't even look at them without being angered; but the facts are the facts. ^^

But trust me, if England beats Germany, or another quality opponent, they'll be hearing their praises.


----------



## less (Jun 16, 2006)

Well, I'm officially rooting for Germany now that I have some money riding on them. I don't think they'll win, but considering the fact that they're on home turf and their achievements in recent tournaments, a 10-1 odds was just too good to pass up.


----------



## mr_yenz (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm still rooting for the Socceroos (Australia).


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 16, 2006)

WoW lol, 

did anyone witness the blowout Argentina gave to Serbia & Montenegro

OMG 6-0, just killed em.

I just watched it today, I have all World Cup Soccer set to record and watch em when I'm free so sorry If I'm late but that was just ....0_o


----------



## semperfi (Jun 17, 2006)

the netherlands..........

2-1 great goals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 17, 2006)

I really really wonder how Serbia & Montenegro World Cup team are going to go home and face their people. 6-0. How sickening!


----------



## Niabingi (Jun 17, 2006)

semperfi said:
			
		

> the netherlands..........
> 
> 2-1 great goals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



great goals undeserved win by the Dutch no doubt about that.

England deseve no hype especially after how they played in the first two games Peter Crouch really showed in the match against T&T that he is not a world class player his finishing was poor you cant have that many shots or chances before you score one.

As for Brazil please lets not get started on the great pie eater himself Ronaldo I mean talk about piling on th pounds. You have Cafu who is pushing 40 running up and down the pitch like a mad man Ronaldhino creating his usual magic and then there is Ronaldo who is basically sitting on a his backside during the whole match the fastest he ran was when he left the pitch, its like he dont care at all he starts to run and then realises that he doesnt really want too so now the rest of the team will have to play the ball within a 10cm radius of his feet otherwise he wont even bother.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 17, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> I wonder how Sven is gonna the england team in the Sweden match. All my mates are saying he'll probly be biased towards his home country since he's fired anyway.


For now, he is still the England coach.

For England to better their chances of success they need to completely eliminate Sweden so that there is no chance of coming across them again, IMO, at least.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 17, 2006)

ANGOLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL

yay, czehs playing today, see some more 'rosicky >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> opponent' today!


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 17, 2006)

Neji Uchiha said:
			
		

> ANGOLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL
> 
> yay, czehs playing today, see some more 'rosicky >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> opponent' today!


The Angola game was boring, but it shows how silly the rankings are.

Some of the Angola players were either unemployed or played in lower level leagues, yet they managed to hold the "world's 4th ranked team" to a draw.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 17, 2006)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> great goals undeserved win by the Dutch no doubt about that.


Undeserved ? Because we played it on the defense ?
Or because the dutch where allot better the first 30min of the game ?


----------



## batz (Jun 17, 2006)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:
			
		

> Undeserved ? Because we played it on the defense ?
> Or because the dutch where allot better the first 30min of the game ?


Holland deserved it. Like you said, they were much better than IC in the first half, 2 shots on goal and both of them on target. IC had so many chances but lacked the professional finishing touches. The only thing going for them was their undying spirit that kept the Dutch on their feet throughout the second half. 
I don't know why people think that whenever a team starts defending, it means they can't handle their opposition and are weak, thus they don't deserve to win the game??

Anyone's got a record on the betting ratios here?? Are argentina firm favorites now?? Last I heard Brazil were upfront with a 3/1 odds


----------



## Niabingi (Jun 17, 2006)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:
			
		

> Undeserved ? Because we played it on the defense ?
> Or because the dutch where allot better the first 30min of the game ?



Undeserved because the ref was blind as a bat I swear you were nothing except lucky to avoid giving away a penalty one of them was so clear it was ridiculous. 
The first goal came from no place it wasnt like Holland were all over Ivory Coast and then the scored they did start the better team but still they werent playing amazingly, however, the goal did show that Holland were better at finishing their chances. 

I dont deny that Ivory Coast lack that finishing touch up front but they still ruled you in terms of pace and Ivory Coast practically owned the midfield. Plus holland dint go on the defensive no clever team decides to sit on one goal they were forced onto the defensive by Ivory Coasts determined spirit, pace and play. Even the Dutch coach said after the match 


			
				Marco van Basten said:
			
		

> In fact, they were so good in the second half, we had no option but to defend.



Bottom line is Holland were not clearly, significantly or even slightly better than Ivory Coast in that match.

I really doubt that Sven will favour Sweden he is is still a professional but I was thinking this will be a chance for the likes of Theo Walcott to get a feel for the competition.

Cmon Czech Republic they are one of my favourite teams based on their level of skill I think they play great football and are fun to watch (they were the best team in euro 2004 I still cant believe that Greece won).


----------



## graysocks (Jun 17, 2006)

I predict Italy, Czech Rep and Portugal win the games today.


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 17, 2006)

^ me 2, those are the favorite teams, but it's always fun to see the underdog win 

And it looks like Jan Koller might be fit to play already?


----------



## Axass (Jun 17, 2006)

I think we won't have many problems today. The real battle will be against Czech Republic, if we don't finish first in our group, we're gonna end up against Brazil...


----------



## batz (Jun 17, 2006)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> Undeserved because the ref was blind as a bat I swear you were nothing except lucky to avoid giving away a penalty one of them was so clear it was ridiculous.
> The first goal came from no place it wasnt like Holland were all over Ivory Coast and then they scored they did start the better team but still they werent playing amazingly, however, the goal did show that Holland were better at finishing their chances.


The penalty? Which one are you talking about, if you could specify?? The only controversy of the match was Robben's booking. 



> I dont deny that Ivory Coast lack that finishing touch up front but they still ruled you in terms of pace and Ivory Coast practically owned the midfield. Plus holland dint go on the defensive no clever team decides to sit on one goal they were forced onto the defensive by Ivory Coasts determined spirit, pace and play. Even the Dutch coach said after the match
> 
> 
> Bottom line is Holland were not clearly, significantly or even slightly better than Ivory Coast in that match.


That's true. But their lack of finishing did cost them the match in the end. If I remember clearly, half-way between the 2nd half, IC had 15 shots on goal to a mere 7 of Holland. Would'nt that make Holland slightly better than IC in that department  
Anyways, it was a tough group for IC. They should have been with France's group instead of Togo




> Cmon Czech Republic they are one of my favourite teams based on their level of skill I think they play great football and are fun to watch (they were the best team in euro 2004 I still cant believe that Greece won).


The Czechs are European Champs in my books!!
Damn Greece, did'nt even qualify....


----------



## Leen (Jun 17, 2006)

Greece's victory in Euro 2004 is like a nine days wonder.  (no offence to greek) Euro champion doesn't qualify for World Cup, not something nice to be said. I'm pretty confident that Italy will win against USA today. Also, Italy has to win this match and stay ahead of Czech Republic to avoid meeting with Brazil in the second round, just like what Axass mentioned. It's a tough case as well but I'm pretty confident that they will win against USA. Just hope that they will win against Czech in the last match.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2006)

Lol euro 2004 good times, watching beckham humiliate himself on live stage, perhaps he should sign up for rugby.

What games are on today, i might go down stares to put it on ( stupid receiver is broken, can't use the remote on it, have to go all the way down to the basement to change the channel).


----------



## Leen (Jun 17, 2006)

Well, right now Portugal is leading Iran 2-0 thanks to a goal from Deco and penalty taken by Ronaldo. Other matches will be Italy vs USA and Czech Republic vs Ghana.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks, i will definetly  watch czech republic, mainly to see Rosikly play  

I might turn it on now. Only comes every 4 years.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 17, 2006)

I reckon Portugal will get another goal before the end.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 17, 2006)

iran is out, portugal is in


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 17, 2006)

eileenting88 said:
			
		

> Well, right now Portugal is leading Iran 2-0 thanks to a goal from Deco and penalty taken by Ronaldo. Other matches will be Italy vs USA and Czech Republic vs Ghana.



Oooh...Thanks for posting that.  I hope my dad figures out how to record the other two matches so I can watch them later...

(Stupid work...)


----------



## Shogun (Jun 17, 2006)

just here to say: nicely done axass, i like that patriotism.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 17, 2006)

Hurray 2-0, viva PORTUGALLLLL!!!


----------



## -GoW- (Jun 17, 2006)

I hope Portugal meets Netherlands in the next stage. England, Spain, Netherlands and Germany are usually good opponents for Portugal. Italy and Argentina are the worst matchups.


----------



## zizou (Jun 17, 2006)

> I hope Portugal meets Netherlands in the next stage. England, Spain, Netherlands and Germany are usually good opponents for Portugal. Italy and Argentina are the worst matchups.


Argentina seems better than Netherlands so probably Netherlands and Portugal in next stage.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 17, 2006)

WOW what a rasper by Deco!!! he was falling back when he struck it!


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 17, 2006)

What Portugal lack in teamwork, they make up for in individual skill. Skill can only take you so far without teamwork though, so we'll see.


----------



## Sid (Jun 17, 2006)

zizou said:
			
		

> Argentina seems better than Netherlands so probably Netherlands and Portugal in next stage.





Van Persie will score a similar goal in our game versus Argentina. 

watch my words


----------



## graysocks (Jun 17, 2006)

wow 70 seconds


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 17, 2006)

Team Argentina reminds me of the Juggernaut; the more they pick up momentum, the less that can be done to stop them!


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2006)

^^ They got beaten by England still, then again their form right now, they would crush and shit on England.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 17, 2006)

ooh this match right now, i semll an upset for Ghana. it will be interesting if they lose, all of a sudden, USA might have a chance to get in lol.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 17, 2006)

even gerrard has stated were not good enough to win!!!

we need a 'messi' or 2, or 3......maybe a team of 10!!!


----------



## graysocks (Jun 17, 2006)

My god this game is insane! The czech keeper is too good but damn so many good attempts.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 17, 2006)

damn man how can u miss a penalty shot damn it.

to give some credit to Cech, he is damn good. always in the right position for the save, althought he has been so lucky today. Ghana cant fucking finish damn it...


----------



## Jimmie (Jun 17, 2006)

Omg unbelievable.
They are not able to score.
Nevertheless a great game.


----------



## mow (Jun 17, 2006)

That's one of the finest goal keeping that I have ever seen. And Ghana is annoying me now. Just when they get in the slow down the pace, which is retarded becuase the Czech defense is exptonally fast

EDIT: Case and point. He had a clear shot if he sped, but he lingered and the 2 defenders caught up to him.

This is a great game.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 17, 2006)

2-0!!!! Woot!


----------



## mow (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes! That was ace finish.


----------



## batz (Jun 17, 2006)

A red card, a missed penalty..oh, the drama...
Ghana's caused the biggest upset.
Go Italia!!!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 17, 2006)

I don't know if the US has got a chance, looking on how Ghana is playing.

To me, the Ghanians look like the best African team of all 5.


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (Jun 17, 2006)

lol.

Ghana, the former underdog won. The Chezch Republic had to face the great African team, and lose 2 to zero (2-0).. a pity they didn't even score.

GHANA FTW!!1!!1!


----------



## graysocks (Jun 17, 2006)

Blimey what an upset. Best thing is is they done it all with a smile on their faces lol


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah.. the deserved that, they were severly underrated and this is their comeback..


----------



## Shogun (Jun 17, 2006)

The czechs only have themselves to blame, they underestimated their opponent.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 17, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> The czechs only have themselves to blame, they underestimated their opponent.


Quoted for truth.

The only way as of why they beat the US is because they respected the Americans, and since they didn't look at Ghana in the same way, they didn't respect the Ghanians as much as they did the Americans.


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (Jun 17, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> The czechs only have themselves to blame, they underestimated their opponent.



Totally right. I don't want to go into that right now, but *COUGH*atadbit racism*COUGH*.. yet, Ghana has several amazing players...


----------



## proleptical (Jun 17, 2006)

Wth. Ghana ftw! Totally impressed.


----------



## BattousaiMS (Jun 17, 2006)

What an upset first Mexico now Checz republic. Oh man, Italy vs. Checz is gonna be the match of all matches in the Round of 32.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 17, 2006)

omg how the fuck do you pass the ball when you are only facing the goal keeper. such an inexperinced and nervous player. this match should have been 3-0 or 4-0 for Ghana.

Now this group is getting interesting, no wonder everyone was calling the group of  death. 

With a tie/win today USA could go on the next round if they beat ghana next match and if italy beats the czechs. 

keep in mind that a lot of players will miss the 3rd game in this round from yellow/red cards. so the game will be different.


----------



## less (Jun 17, 2006)

Holy shit, that was awesome. Although I have a feeling Petr Cech might'ce saved the Chzec Republic the the quarter by only letting two shots in. Ghana's keeper really shone in the last corner, though.


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 17, 2006)

Yay! Ghanna is beating Chelaz Vakea.


----------



## Slips (Jun 17, 2006)

Ghana oh man I enjoyed wathcing that great performance


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 17, 2006)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> omg how the fuck do you pass the ball when you are only facing the goal keeper. such an inexperinced and nervous player. this match should have been 3-0 or 4-0 for Ghana.
> 
> Now this group is getting interesting, no wonder everyone was calling the group of  death.
> 
> ...


You do have to consider goal differential, goals scored, and head-to-head meetings on the tiebreakers, not to mention the Italians having to help the Americans when they play the Czechs.


			
				less said:
			
		

> Holy shit, that was awesome. Although I have a feeling Petr Cech might'ce saved the Chzec Republic the the quarter by only letting two shots in. Ghana's keeper really shone in the last corner, though.


Those saves that Ghana's GK made were just ill.

And I almost cried when I first starting watching the game, cause of the Czechs' alternate home jersey, I thought that my country of Chile was on the tube


----------



## Woofie (Jun 17, 2006)

Ha, there sure have been a lot of different spellings of Czech in this topic... 

Anyway, go Ghana.  Both teams looked completely different from in their first matches though, so I'm curious as to which performaces are the 'real them' as it were. I suppose we'll find out in their final matches, but because of this it's impossible to predict how things will turn out right now.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 17, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> You do have to consider goal differential, goals scored, and head-to-head meetings on the tiebreakers, not to mention the Italians having to help the Americans when they play the Czechs.



goal differential doesnt matter if you have points.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 17, 2006)

poor czechs, they look f****d for the next game!!! no strikers!!!!

Ghana were proceeding on 'operation:hack down rosicky!'


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 17, 2006)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> goal differential doesnt matter if you have points.


Good point.

But imagine this perspective.....

The US beats Italy 1-0, their goal dif. is -2.
Ghana's is 0.

So the US would have to beat Ghana to get in, because a tie would NOT help them, regardless of the Italy vs Czech Rep. game.


			
				Neji Uchiha said:
			
		

> poor czechs, they look f****d for the next game!!! no strikers!!!!
> 
> Ghana were proceeding on 'operation:hack down rosicky!'


*Hack-a-sicky*, anyone?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 17, 2006)

HAH! good one!! 

stupid sending off, better chance of pulling back a 2-0 lead with 11 men, ghan SLICED the czechs with some ALMOST rosicky style class! LOL


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 17, 2006)

yes thats right, but when the team play, they dont think "lets score 2 goals and allow 1" they think, lets win. nothing else. so a win is 3 points and it cancles all the rest.

a tie with italy and a win vs ghana, a italy win vs czech, US advances.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 17, 2006)

dahamn what an enthusiastic performance by Ghana! Really a joy to watch 

as was Petr Cech in goal, he may have given the CR an extra lifeline by keeping their goal difference down.

Really entertaining game to see, if the US can manage to beat Italy tonight this group will be incredibly interesting in their last round of matches.

The CR seem in quite a bit of trouble now though; lacking koller, baros and lockvenc their lack of forewards will take its toll (the difference between koller and lockvenc was painfully clear today)


----------



## juan012285 (Jun 17, 2006)

I want USA to beat Italy 'cause I want to see all 4 teams with 3 points, this is the real "group of death" !! (ppl said the Argentina group was..)

Nice saves by Ghana's goalie at the end of the match, Ghana's strikers didn't aim well, their shoots were going to the center were Petr Cech was.


----------



## reepa (Jun 17, 2006)

Damn I missed the match, I thought Czech would rape Ghana so I didn't bother, I thought it would be a pretty one-sided game. Damnit!!

Now I gotta watch the highlights.  In any case, props to Ghana. First African nation to win a game!


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm supporting USA for this one, I'm not too fond of Italy


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 17, 2006)

im still quite confident that italy & CR should preogress


----------



## kof20012 (Jun 17, 2006)

Earthboundfan said:
			
		

> Since my family is Portuguese, I'm rooting for Portugal and of course, the U.S.




can you speak portuguese?

im from portugal(my country), japan and republic czechc( only because of poborsky)


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 17, 2006)

1-0 Italy


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 17, 2006)

GOAL GOAL GOAL GOAL

usa !!!!


----------



## graysocks (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh man, unlucky Italian


----------



## Mori` (Jun 17, 2006)

1 all o_O

game looks like shaping up to be a good one 

(and damn, Bruce Arena is the most disinterested looking coach ever >.<)


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 17, 2006)

red card, DeRossi elbowed the poor kid.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 17, 2006)

Italys game has fell apart in about 30 seconds


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 17, 2006)

usa needs a new goal keeper -_-


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 17, 2006)

Exceptional goal keepers are rare in any country lol XD


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 17, 2006)

God damn!!!  My dad had better have figured things out with the VCR because if he didn't I'll be pissed.  I want to watch these games.  I've been following the scores on the ESPN website and the US just tied it up!!!!! 

Please oh please oh please.  I want the US to win so bad.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 17, 2006)

Some of the keepers have been the stars of matches so far. TnT and Czechs come to mind.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2006)

> That's one of the finest goal keeping that I have ever seen. And Ghana is annoying me now. Just when they get in the slow down the pace, which is retarded becuase the Czech defense is exptonally fast



Have to see that keeping week in week out in the premiership i swear if he left Arsenal would win the league, liverpool finishing above Arsenal was a mistake in the laws of life, a mistake.

Anyway, Yeh Ghana won, makes things interesting, with a bit of luck Italy looses.

Then with more luck czech beat Italy and Ghana beat USA the two teams i want to go through go through.

On the game now, what was the Fn point to that challenge, kinda low elbowing the player in the face like that.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 17, 2006)

He just sucks so bad. I may not be a soccer fanatic but he cant even keep up with the ball at all


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 17, 2006)

Ooh...Ha ha.  I just looked it up a little more and saw that Italy scored on themselves.  Whoops.  Whatever.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 17, 2006)

WTf,,,,,, sigh


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 17, 2006)

wtf man, yo REF wake the fuck up, thats not a red card u fucking retard.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 17, 2006)

Need some dam impartial refs


----------



## Jimmie (Jun 17, 2006)

Ehem, yes you can show the red card for that foul.
The ball was gone, he had no chance of playing it and jumped in with both feet risking a severe injury of the Italian player.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 17, 2006)

I could swear Mastroeni had been booked earlier lol, must have got off without one first.

that challenge was brutal, something of a leg breaker...but still I don't think it was entirely deserving of the red card.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 17, 2006)

God damn.  I hate today.  The library's computers are broken, I've had to tell people that all damn day, and I want to skip the last hour and half of my shift and run home and watch soccer.  Life isn't fair.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 17, 2006)

> Ehem, yes you can show the red card for that foul.
> The ball was gone, he had no chance of playing it and jumped in with both feet risking a severe injury of the Italian player


 

Erm if the announcers and analysts see it wasnt a red card....

wait lemme guess your anti american -_-;;


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 17, 2006)

Jimmie said:
			
		

> Ehem, yes you can show the red card for that foul.
> The ball was gone, he had no chance of playing it and jumped in with both feet risking a severe injury of the Italian player.



^^ this dude doesnt fucking know about soccer.

have u see how many tackles like that one have been made so far? none of them got a red card. that was a yellow card, but not a red card. now go back to learning soccer rules.


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Jun 17, 2006)

What's up with group E. 1 win and one loss for nearly everyone... And I was shure that italy and ghana would succeed o.o"


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 17, 2006)

geeez USA!
I go to get something to eat and comeback to find their only advantage gone.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 17, 2006)

> geeez USA!
> I go to get something to eat and comeback to find their only advantage gone.



We got jacked by the refs.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 17, 2006)

the usa got moxy and something to prove, the italians are looking shaky, who knows, maybe an upset is in the offing.


----------



## kof20012 (Jun 17, 2006)

usa is going to lost in the end, you cannot compare with italy


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 17, 2006)

This second half is going to be VERY interesting. I also concur that we need a new goalie and that red card for Mastroeni was pure bullshit.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 17, 2006)

> usa is going to* lost* in the end, you cannot compare with italy


 
Yes thats why the game is tied. Its because we "cannot compare with" Italy.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 17, 2006)

nah, with sepp blater there everything is a possible yellow...


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 17, 2006)

It was an own goal Kisame, you can't really credit that to the US team


----------



## kof20012 (Jun 17, 2006)

but sometimes miracles happens


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 17, 2006)

Not to defend that ridiculous elbow to the face but I think USA started the aggressive tone to the match, which ultimately led to the sendings off; they've surely committed more fouls.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 17, 2006)

Todays the day of upsets.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 17, 2006)

BakaKage said:
			
		

> It was an own goal Kisame, you can't really credit that to the US team



But you have to cut the US some slack, I mean they literally dominated the first half, especially in the midfield.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 17, 2006)

> It was an own goal Kisame, you can't really credit that to the US team


 
doesnt matter was everything Usa did that lead up to him kicking it backwards.


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 17, 2006)

ah well, you're right, as they say, it takes skill to be lucky


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 17, 2006)

ok that is really really fucked up... usa gets eliminated from this tournament.

ghana advances next game.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 17, 2006)

we're gettign jacked. Hope that ref gets assasainated.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 17, 2006)

At this rate it'll be 5 a side for Ghana USA


----------



## Mori` (Jun 17, 2006)

rofl thats hilarious, another sending off <3


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 17, 2006)

graysocks said:
			
		

> At this rate it'll be 5 a side for Ghana USA




can't deny that there's some truth in that


----------



## Jimmie (Jun 17, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> Erm if the announcers and analysts see it wasnt a red card....
> 
> wait lemme guess your anti american -_-;;


I am pro USA in this game. Don't worry.


			
				Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> ^^ this dude doesnt fucking know about soccer.
> 
> have u see how many tackles like that one have been made so far? none of them got a red card. that was a yellow card, but not a red card. now go back to learning soccer rules.


None of the tackles showed this brutality though. The American was sliding in with both feet ahead going into the legs of the Italian and not playing the ball.

However I have to admit this foul wasn't as obvious as the elbow attack for example.
Some referees might have shown a yellow card aswell.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 17, 2006)

cheap cards man, very very cheap...

i predict someone on italy's side will get a red card. just watch.


----------



## mow (Jun 17, 2006)

The rate of yellow/red cards in this cup has been unreasonably high. The refs are all sub par.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 17, 2006)

Jimmie said:
			
		

> I am pro USA in this game. Don't worry.
> 
> None of the tackles showed this brutality though. The American was sliding in with both feet ahead going into the legs of the Italian and not playing the ball.
> 
> ...




dude u know that not all tackles with both feet are red cards right?  

when a player tackles does so to take the ball, not to hurt the player.  in that particular play, the player was going for the ball and he actually took some of the ball. 

An instand red card is shown when you are the last player to tackle someone that is in a goal position vs the goal keeper. 

we will not discuss the red cards u get for a punch, its obvious reasoning. 

instand red cards in the mid field are cheap calls with no real thought, bad mistakes on refs part.

edit: As for the brutality of the foul, it seems u havent watched many games really. did u watch the portugal vs iran match? a protugal player got hit in the face with the spikes of the shoe of his opponent, he got a huge bloody scratch and probably his jaw was feeling good. the player that committed the foul, didnt get a yellow card. the player that got hit, later on comitted a foul by just touching someone, he got a yellow card. 

Go watch some more games.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 17, 2006)

yawns.....


stupid mcbride


----------



## graysocks (Jun 17, 2006)

WTF!!! Usa deserved that goal.


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 17, 2006)

they did, although technically it was a pass to the foremost guy with no defender on him, he moved his feet out of the way when he saw the ball was going in.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 17, 2006)

fucking uSA player, move out of the way dumb fuck,. omg this game is fucking crazy.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 17, 2006)

= /

These players are dropping like flies. 9 on 9 or something now.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 17, 2006)

oh god everytime  italy gets near the goal its like they can score..wtf is up with USA's goal keeper?


----------



## Mori` (Jun 17, 2006)

rofl @ the us player being active >_<...well good call anyway, buffon would have stopped it if he hadn;t been unsighted by the almost dummy.

and damn if Perotta can;t carry on its 9 on 9

crazy game


----------



## graysocks (Jun 17, 2006)

Another card lol


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 17, 2006)

Goalie blocked a shot im surprised


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 17, 2006)

God, I'm reading the Gamecast on the ESPN site and I'm getting so anxious.  Dammit.  I want to see this.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 17, 2006)

^^ You have to see it lol. Craziest game so far

I can't imagine what the highlights will be like.


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 17, 2006)

Both teams are dead tired now, the field is so open and everyone's walking XD


----------



## graysocks (Jun 17, 2006)

Over. Wow another upset lol - crazy game.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 17, 2006)

draw...yawn cant believe i watched that


----------



## Mori` (Jun 17, 2006)

one of, if not the most dramatic game of the WC so far. Thoroughly enjoyable from a neutral point of view...maybe even more so because of the sendings off opening things up o_O

1 - 1 was in the end a relatively fair scoreline imo, congrats to the USA on holding out whilst a man down.


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 17, 2006)

yea it was definitely an entertaining match


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 17, 2006)

And I don't even know if anyone recorded it for me...I miss my old schedule...


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 17, 2006)

What had the potential to be a really great game, was abruptly ruined by the fucking referee.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jun 17, 2006)

*For future reference.*



			
				Sakura Kaijuu said:
			
		

> God, I'm reading the Gamecast on the ESPN site and I'm getting so anxious.  Dammit.  I want to see this.



I know its late, but you can watch streaming live matches on the


----------



## graysocks (Jun 17, 2006)

Hope Brazil play good tomorrow


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 17, 2006)

USA has nothing to be ashamed of. Italy is a very good team. They were down by 2 men and managed a tie.


----------



## batz (Jun 17, 2006)

The Italians seem to have the worst luck ever  
They lost to France back in Euro 2000 through a Golden goal, they had the same fate in the 2002 WC.They were thrown off by Denmark and Sweden in Euro 2004 through goal differences and now they were held due to an own goal. What can I say?? I guess its all up to the last game....
But this game was a classic. 



			
				Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> dude u know that not all tackles with both feet are red cards right?
> 
> when a player tackles does so to take the ball, not to hurt the player.  in that particular play, the player was going for the ball and he actually took some of the ball.
> 
> ...


Very well explained


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 17, 2006)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:
			
		

> I know its late, but you can watch streaming live matches on the



Oooh...well, while that's good to know, technically I shouldn't even be checking this stuff right now because I'm supposed to be at work. 

I'm just hoping my dad recorded them.  In about twenty minutes I'll find out, and if it was successful and someone who can drive is home, I'll have them in another twenty minutes.


----------



## RockLee (Jun 17, 2006)

> God, I'm reading the Gamecast on the ESPN site and I'm getting so anxious.  Dammit.  I want to see this.


Wait...don't you watch it on a Spanish channel? Oh, you're at work.

HAHAHAHAHA SUCKS TO BE YOU! <3 I'm kidding...

No, that had to be the most tense game of the World Cup. I have to give it to the U.S. They almost managed to win with 1 man less than Italy had, and made several attacks against the Italian goal. I must say, I am impressed. Their poor debute didn't do them justice.

My dad thinks the ref was riggzord.

Oh, shi- 3000!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 17, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> What had the potential to be a really great game, was abruptly ruined by the fucking referee.


The ref was from Uruguay.

To me, that's more than reason enough for his horrible referreing.

*hates Uruguayans as well*


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 17, 2006)

beasly goal shudda stood!


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 17, 2006)

> beasly goal shudda stood!


 
Then we woulda beat Italy and the world would have declared war on us.


----------



## reepa (Jun 17, 2006)

BakaKage said:
			
		

> USA has nothing to be ashamed of. Italy is a very good team. They were down by 2 men and managed a tie.



No, Italy had 1 red, America had 2. Can you do math? Then walk with me here. America = 9 men, Italy 10. So America were only down by 1 man.

Anyway props to the Americans, first game in which they actually played well. And I wanted them to win after that dissallowed goal! I don't give a shit if the 'assistant' ref said no goal, if the main referee didn't notice it and played on, then that goal should have counted! So that's unfair to the Americans in my eyes.

Only thing America should not do is not be so hasty on the tackles and relax a bit, too much aggresion there. Also, the manager is a dumbass for not subbing the guy with the yellow card during half time. If he did that, then America could've avoided the red card, and have a 10 vs 10 game. And who knows, could have actually won.

Anyway gj to the yankies, they can still qualify.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 17, 2006)

> No, Italy had 1 red, America had 2. Can you do math? Then walk with me here. America = 9 men, Italy 10. So America were only down by 1 man.


 
pope and some other dude was out of the game. Down 2 men. I Know you guys are just learning about math.


----------



## reepa (Jun 17, 2006)

No, cause the Italians were also down one man, noob.


----------



## bellabella (Jun 17, 2006)

geez i was starting to wonder whether there'd be any players left by the end of that match, 3 red cards nearly all of them given in the first half!!! USA did well but italy should have won that game, that goal they scored was soooo not off side...stupid ref


----------



## RockLee (Jun 17, 2006)

Kisame....

Please, don't incite more hate against the U.S.

Listen, in absolute terms, yes, were down two men from our original amount.

_However_, Italy also lost 1 man. So we were only at a disadvantage by 1 man.

U.S. = 11-2=9
Italy = 11-1=10

So, we were down by 1 man, compared to Italy.


----------



## reepa (Jun 17, 2006)

Geez, I didn't think a mini third grade math class would be necessary here, but there ya go.


----------



## mow (Jun 17, 2006)

It doesnt matter anymore guys. They tied the game.

This is good actually. The next coming matches for this group are without a doubt going to be the most thrilling.


----------



## proleptical (Jun 17, 2006)

It sucks that both games are gonna be on at the same time!


----------



## Elven Ninja (Jun 17, 2006)

Man, this is so awesome.  USA has a great chance of moving on now!  

GOD BLESS AMERICA!


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 17, 2006)

well, excuse me and my bad math, an oversight on my part and I admit it. nothing big to make an issue out of. -_-


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 17, 2006)

BRAZIL TOMORROW!! WOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## graysocks (Jun 17, 2006)

lol well America was still 2 men down from what they started with and either way both teams were worn down, sent off and injured. Crazy game. Also BakaKage whos that in your dp and where is he from?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2006)

> It doesnt matter anymore guys. They tied the game.
> 
> This is good actually. The next coming matches for this group are without a doubt going to be the most thrilling.



Yeh they will, i think if ghana wins they should go through. Let me see.

As  it stands.

Italy-4
CR-3
Ghana-3
USA-1

So yeh Ghana can win against USA, CR have things a little difficult, like they need to pull a win i think, yup they need to win or hope Ghana draw.

It is all close.


----------



## Niabingi (Jun 17, 2006)

The matches todayt couldnt hve been any better, I have a policy of supproting very african team in the competition so I was sooo happy for Ghana even though Czech republic are my favourite european team (aside from England). I also have a policy of wanting america to lose every game but im happier that they had a draw with Italy today as this gives Ghana and the Czech Republic a chance to be the two teams to qualify from this group which would be my ideal situation.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 17, 2006)

Todays matches were cool. But I'd be worried if I were Italian. They were hoping to make a serious run at the finals, but they played really poorly today. USA shut them down well. That game though must have left Argentina smiling. That's another European team failing to send any kind of message. So far, Argentina has set the standard, and no one else has been able to step up.


----------



## BattousaiMS (Jun 17, 2006)

It's time like this I wish Italy had Christian Vieri iin the line up (damn why did he go down with Injuries) or had Filippo Inzaghi and Alexandro Del Piero in the game instead of Totti. Toni is good but damn he is offside too many times which is a common mistake from him. Pirilo made so many good shots, if Inzaghi, Del Piero (from the begining) or Vieri were in the game they wouldn't have missed all those chances. 

As for Today's game, I will have to say it was a brutal one, way too many penalties. Although that being said both goals that were disallowed were for the same reasons so no one should complain. In both case Gattuso's and Beasly's case one of their forwards was offside. The first Red card was well deserved, the second one also. If you know soccer, you know that two feeted tackles aren't allowed and if your diving for as long (baseball slide) as the player did when he very well had time to withdraw one foot and so close to the referee where he can see that it landed on the ankle on the other player, you deserve it. 

Oh yeah the ones saying that he touched the ball --> It doesn't matter if he touched it after hitting the player, it has to be at the same time or before. As for the third one, it was obvious he just didn't have to dive. They should look how Cannavaro or Nesta tackles because those are the  safest way to tackle out the ball without getting carded. As for the own goal.. it is really sad and bad lucked, this was one of those goals that shouldn't have happened 80% of the time, since he was trying to kick it out but the ball landered on the wrong place in the leg and deflected.

Anyway, I hope Italy passes along with either Czech or Ghana. Ghana really played well like they did against Italy. They good the offense to the Czech and a very few teams can do that to them (Argentina-Brazil-Germany-Spain-Portugal are the others*). But one shouldn't bash the Czech either, they were out of their starting forwards and it showed. Without a Baros or Koller pressing forward it's hard for players like Rosincky and Nedved to set plays.  

*All these team have what you can call an all out offense with great strikers, offensive midfielders and ball passers who can score from any of the position, which is what the Czech has when they are all healty. Italy should be in there too, but they concentrate more on their defense then offense like there teams do.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 17, 2006)

group E is still open to everyone.


----------



## Slips (Jun 17, 2006)

Dirt game that wasnt it cant bleive Italy couldnt brake them down though


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 17, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> usa needs a new goal keeper -_-


Yea man. They almost won too. They tied T_T


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 17, 2006)

proleptical said:
			
		

> It sucks that both games are gonna be on at the same time!


There IS a credible reason as to why the last games of the same group are played at the same time. Let's go back in time for a history lesson.

In Spain 1982, Algeria needed to beat Chile and hope for some help to advance to the 2nd round group play (Have either West Germany beat Austria by a 2 goal margin, a tie, or an Austria win).
Since a W. Germany win by a 1-0 score would qualify both the Germans and Austrians and eliminate the Algerians regardless of whether the Africans were to win, and since back in the day the last games of group play were played at different start times, Algeria beat Chile 3-2 in the first game, and LATER ON, Germany beat Austria by a score of... surprise-surprise, 1-0.

Outcomes: Germany and Austria advanced, Algeria was screwed, talks of conspiracy didn't stop, and FIFA then instituted that the last game of all teams in the same groups should be played at the same time to avoid further controversies; starting with the World Cup of Colombia 1986 (later awarded to Mexico).

That's the reason as to why the games start at the same time.


----------



## ZE (Jun 17, 2006)

Good, Portugal is in the next round, we may catch Argentina or the Netherlands, I don’t know, but our players have to play better than this to win against them in the next round. 

And I understand the Italians, really, the USA are strong and hard to beat, their players run a lot, that’s why Portugal lost in the world cup 2002 against them, you have to be prepared, they probably underestimated USA and only got a draw, which is bad since Italy will play against the Czech, probably will be a good game.


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 17, 2006)

graysocks said:
			
		

> Also BakaKage whos that in your dp and where is he from?


you mean my avatar? If so L from Death Note. If you're talking bout my sig its Urahara from Bleach


----------



## ZE (Jun 17, 2006)

BakaKage said:
			
		

> you mean my avatar? If so L from Death Note. If you're talking bout my sig its Urahara from Bleach


He looks like rosicky.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah i ment avatar. Sorry, dp=display pic=avatar. Thanks = )

To keep this kinda on topic i hope Brazil really shows what they can do tomorrow >_>


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 17, 2006)

Yea I'm definitely looking forward to the Brazil game, the last one wasn't really that good from what I've heard.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 18, 2006)

Australia FTW!! Damnit!!!

(Come on Aussie come on!)

What do you all think of the Socceroos- their chances, their past performances
(tied with the Netherlands, beat Japan 3-1)

And how do you think they will fair against Brazil?

Even if Australia don't win, if they could pull off a point or two they could still advance to the next round... hopefully


----------



## Coaxmetal (Jun 18, 2006)

The Ghanna vs Chez game was great. Ghanna was really hungry for that win and I found it very interesting that this is the first time since 1964 that Ghanna has ever won a game against a European team. 

Concerning the Italy vs USA game: What was up with the ref? He was red card happy that game. It ruined the game for the fans In my opinion because no one wants to pay alot of money and go see a game and end up having 10 vs 9 because of some very bad calls by an incompetent ref when they were expecting 11 vs 11 game.

So anyway which game are you going to watch since they both at the same time: 
Ghana vs USA 
or 
Italy vs Chez

I was going with Italy vs Chez but after yesterdays great showing by Ghana and USA I'm going to watch their game instead adn hope they reshow the other game later.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 18, 2006)

> Ghana vs USA


 
I despise soccer, only  watching it to see why other nations are so crazy about it  so this is definitely the game I am watching.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 18, 2006)

well if your gonna watch atleast one game from the world cup, may i suggest Argentina VS Holland!

*no offence to ghana or the US!

C'MON brazil beat those aussies today!!


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 18, 2006)

From what I understood; is that even if Team USA qualify second from this group, their next match is going to be against Brazil. Is that correct?



			
				Neji Uchiha said:
			
		

> C'MON brazil beat those aussies today!!



That's a given.


----------



## AsunA (Jun 18, 2006)

X'D OMG This is awesome... Czech-Ghana= 0-2 X'D US-Italy= 1-1 Woot X'D


----------



## reepa (Jun 18, 2006)

BakaKage said:
			
		

> well, excuse me and my bad math, an oversight on my part and I admit it. nothing big to make an issue out of. -_-



Don't worry, my previous comment was aimed at Kisame.


----------



## batz (Jun 18, 2006)

Today's fixtures:

Croatia vs. Japan - Croatia can win this one, but its a do-or-die situation for both teams

Australia vs. Brazil - Brazil has a point to proove after their poor display in their first game

France vs. South Korea - Don't really care 

As for the last games of Group E taking place on the 22nd of June. I'll be switching between two of my channels. Although, Ita vs Czech is definately the better one. Ghana is going to beat the US...


----------



## reepa (Jun 18, 2006)

Oh SNAPS! I didn't quite clock that Korea was playing today. whooo!  
Korea can beat the French easily. Especially if France play like they have done for like... since 2002? They still yet to score goals since 8 years ago at the 1998 world cup lol.

And Japan, please for fuck sakes beat Croatia


----------



## Mori` (Jun 18, 2006)

I am totally looking forward to the brazil game, I want to see them hammer Australia =p

mainly because I am hoping they'll show something devastating like Argentina did ^^

should be a good game hopefully


----------



## Shogun (Jun 18, 2006)

they won't hammer australia, i reckon it could be a draw. france will be the most interesting, they are in a similar position to England, underperforming, let's see if they can rectify the situation.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 18, 2006)

Japan- 1 Croatia 2
Brazil-3 Australia 0
Korea 2 france 0

thast ma predictions!


----------



## Mori` (Jun 18, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> they won't hammer australia, i reckon it could be a draw. france will be the most interesting, they are in a similar position to England, underperforming, let's see if they can rectify the situation.



you really think so? From what I saw of Australia's first game there were holes all over their defence and that was against Japan, if they give Ronaldinho or any of the other members of Brazils attack as much space as Japan got they'll be in big trouble


----------



## graysocks (Jun 18, 2006)

Japan- 2 Croatia 1
Brazil-3 Australia 1
Korea 1 france 2

My predictions = )


----------



## Shampoo (Jun 18, 2006)

I really hope Brazil will play better then last time. I heard Ronaldo will be in the field at the start of the game. It would be much wiser to let Robinho play from the kickoff , but thats up to the coach. Don't care much about the other two games.
I was really impressed by argentina in their game on friday. Of course S&M were mentally defeated after recieving a goal in the 6th minute, but I thought Argentina was great. They have become my new favorite above Brazil. I was also impressed by Tevez. I never heard of him before, but after seeing him in action I think he's gonna become a great player. Of course Messi is my favorite in the Argentinian team. He played a beautiful game with an assist and a goal of his own. I loved Maradonna's reaction when Messi entered the game. Socces...It's such a beautiful game...*lets go a single tear*


----------



## Jimmie (Jun 18, 2006)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> dude u know that not all tackles with both feet are red cards right?


No, not necessarily. But there is a big chance of getting a red card especially if it's a frontal attack or from the side.



			
				Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> when a player tackles does so to take the ball, not to hurt the player.  in that particular play, the player was going for the ball and he actually took some of the ball.


BattousaiMS explained this one very well.
Link removed



			
				Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> An instand red card is shown when you are the last player to tackle someone that is in a goal position vs the goal keeper.


That is one of the various possibilities for a red card.
Another one is for example a frontal attack risking a severe injury for the opponent.



			
				Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> instand red cards in the mid field are cheap calls with no real thought, bad mistakes on refs part.


Actually red cards in the midfield are not that uncommon.
Since you don't really have the chance of scoring a goal there. Nevertheless you are being attacked in such a brutal way. It lacks sense.



			
				Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> edit: As for the brutality of the foul, it seems u havent watched many games really. did u watch the portugal vs iran match? a protugal player got hit in the face with the spikes of the shoe of his opponent, he got a huge bloody scratch and probably his jaw was feeling good. the player that committed the foul, didnt get a yellow card. the player that got hit, later on comitted a foul by just touching someone, he got a yellow card.
> Go watch some more games.


One bad example you got there.
The referee must have missed that foul. Proof for this assumption are you giving yourself by pointing out how easy it is to get a yellow card.


----------



## Soxfan17 (Jun 18, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> From what I understood; is that even if Team USA qualify second from this group, their next match is going to be against Brazil. Is that correct?


yea that true. Which sucks. Im still pissed about the US game cuz of the ref. But o well. The france game is today so i get to see Henry. Hopefully they play better then last time


----------



## little nin (Jun 18, 2006)

i dnt fink france ever play good...
i bet they dont score in the world cup again...


----------



## graysocks (Jun 18, 2006)

Woot games starting soon. Hope Japan does well.


----------



## Soxfan17 (Jun 18, 2006)

little nin said:
			
		

> i dnt fink france ever play good...
> i bet they dont score in the world cup again...


If the coach would put Herny AND Trezeguet up top then they score some fucking goals. Trez isnt the best striker ever, but damn it he does score goals.


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 18, 2006)

Fysical coach of Brazil claims Ronaldo is in perfect shape  

Meanwhile: woohoo penalty for Croatia saved by Kawaguchi


----------



## graysocks (Jun 18, 2006)

wow good save


----------



## Kayuuko (Jun 18, 2006)

damn... go nippon go! so far they are doing okay but made a few awful mistakes X_X


----------



## Feh (Jun 18, 2006)

Well, I'm all for Japan... but maaaaaaan what kind of game is it that they play, since I'm sure its not soccer >_>. Damn, their play  kind of sucks.


----------



## Kayuuko (Jun 18, 2006)

Feh said:
			
		

> Well, I'm all for Japan... but maaaaaaan what kind of game is it that they play, since I'm sure its not soccer >_>. Damn, their play  kind of sucks.



They are quite... careful now since they lost their first game. But they need to win!! X_X They surely will lose against brazil so they just have to win this one!


----------



## Feh (Jun 18, 2006)

Angel-chan said:
			
		

> They are quite... careful now since they lost their first game. But they need to win!! X_X They surely will lose against brazil so they just have to win this one!



Of course they are, but if they play like that in the second half they sure as hell will not win this game ( I hope so nontheless ><).

Even if they do win, Brasil will slaughter them >_> .( in my hometown nooooooo)


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 18, 2006)

shit im not going to watch these late noon games today. going to the beach and play some soccer there heheheh.

Japan has done some good saves so far, so has croatia. but wtf is wrong with japan, they are too slow, they keep the ball too much on their feet and they only shoot outside the box.  go closer for the sake of soccer.


----------



## Kayuuko (Jun 18, 2006)

Feh said:
			
		

> Of course they are, but if they play like that in the second half they sure as hell will not win this game ( I hope so nontheless ><).
> 
> Even if they do win, Brasil will slaughter them >_> .( in my hometown nooooooo)



Yeah that's true~ I really think they know this as well... ~ so... *waits for the next part*

Haha I just noticed you are from Germany XD Hallo *kicher* *ist ?sterreicherin*


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 18, 2006)

Jimmie said:
			
		

> One bad example you got there.
> The referee must have missed that foul. Proof for this assumption are you giving yourself by pointing out how easy it is to get a yellow card.



its not a bad example, you just dont comprehend it. a severe foul isnt always a red card or a yellow card. and sometimes a light tackle is a yellow/red card. the refs make mistakes.


Dont fucking act like you know soccer, ive been playing soccer all my life. and its not only me that say that about that particular foul. Everyone was saying it, from the players, the trainers, the fans and commentators.


im guessing you are not watching the japan vs croatia game right now, or if you are, did you see why croatia got a penalty shot? and how the japan player got a YELLOW card? it was a hit from behind, right on his ankle.


Also some more on brutality, the players wear protective pads on their legs,  injuries can happen but injuries from tackles are rare, a lot of players want to sell some of the fouls to people like you.


go fucking play some soccer. for fucks sake, some people have never played it yet they think they know shit.


----------



## Deidara (Jun 18, 2006)

I live near the stadium in Stuttgart, and HELL. Not once in my life I saw so much swiss people in one day. 

Can?t wait for Germany - Ecquador


----------



## Feh (Jun 18, 2006)

Angel-chan said:
			
		

> Yeah that's true~ I really think they know this as well... ~ so... *waits for the next part*
> 
> Haha I just noticed you are from Germany XD Hallo *kicher* *ist ?sterreicherin*



AAAAAH I CAN'T WATCH THIS ANYMORE .... ;_;

Richtig, du kennst mich sogar von der Conneko*lol*.

BTW, hi Anichy *wink*.

Lustig soviele Leute gerade hier zu treffen die man kennt .


----------



## Kayuuko (Jun 18, 2006)

Feh said:
			
		

> AAAAAH I CAN'T WATCH THIS ANYMORE .... ;_;
> 
> Richtig, du kennst mich sogar von der Conneko*lol*.
> 
> ...



0 : 0 .... THERE IS NO WAY THEY CAN WIN AGAINST BRAZIL ;_;

XD Ah ich kenn dich? LOL Hab grad deine PM gelesen ja ich denk ich kenn dich *gg*

Anichy kenn ich aber auch ;-p *mal knuddl*


----------



## juan012285 (Jun 18, 2006)

Yanagisawa.... If I were Zico I'd make him practice shooting, damn he was all alone in front of the goal with no goalie  and he sent the ball away.

Kawaguchi the player of the match, saved the penalty kick.

Aus Vs Brazil comes next, I guess Brazil will win


----------



## reepa (Jun 18, 2006)

Japan are out of this, damnit, not even qualifying to the final 16!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 18, 2006)

woah, can you imagine if japan beat brazil?!!!? IT COULD HAPPEN!!!

Brazil should win easy, after seeing what japans midfield did to them, brazile will decimate them!!!


----------



## Soxfan17 (Jun 18, 2006)

I heard that Cahill isnt going to be playing in the game. So any chance of the Aussie winning went out of the window. But then again u never know maybe they'll pull a big upset


----------



## Mori` (Jun 18, 2006)

I get the feeling Japan are out of the tournament now, I don't see them beating Brazil. Croatia still have a chance against Australia though on the last day.

Looking forward to the Brazil vs Aus game later on


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 18, 2006)

hopefully ronaldo will actually show up today!


----------



## graysocks (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah Japans chances look pretty low now.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 18, 2006)

well Korea.........and the MIGHTY saudis are still in it!!! COME ON!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Mori` (Jun 18, 2006)

Team News for Brazil vs Aus



			
				BBC site said:
			
		

> Brazil are unchanged from the side that beat Croatia, while Australia coach Guus Hiddink has made three changes, bringing in Tim Cahill, Tony Popovic and Mile Sterjovski for Marco Bresciano, Harry Kewell and Luke Wilkshire.


----------



## Feh (Jun 18, 2006)

Angel-chan said:
			
		

> 0 : 0 .... THERE IS NO WAY THEY CAN WIN AGAINST BRAZIL ;_;
> 
> XD Ah ich kenn dich? LOL Hab grad deine PM gelesen ja ich denk ich kenn dich *gg*
> 
> Anichy kenn ich aber auch ;-p *mal knuddl*



*grabsguitar* You gotta have Faith Faith Faith......


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (Jun 18, 2006)

Brazil vs. Australia is certainly going to be tough. Kaka's goal against Croatia (I think it was Croatia) was certainly luck... and...

Australia>>Croatia IMO. Therefore, they need to struggle abit.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 18, 2006)

This match should be great. Away to start ^_^


----------



## Mori` (Jun 18, 2006)

wooo, just kicked off

better be a good game


----------



## graysocks (Jun 18, 2006)

man i'd hate to be Ronaldo right now


----------



## little nin (Jun 18, 2006)

brazil arent playin good...again to me its australia that are making this match good lol, ronaldo is only playing to get his three goals in lol


----------



## little nin (Jun 18, 2006)

ronaldo's got fat....anyone agree?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 18, 2006)

Seriously the game is boring me, shit it is unlike Brazil aswell. Keep playing this way and i wont support them. Seriously, i thought they would put on a show, nope. Ah well the second half.


----------



## little nin (Jun 18, 2006)

yeh its  started brazil have da ball...roberto carlos sent da ball in da box...too high


----------



## Slips (Jun 18, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Seriously the game is boring me, shit it is unlike Brazil aswell. Keep playing this way and i wont support them. Seriously, i thought they would put on a show, nope. Ah well the second half.




Does that goal spice things up


----------



## Mori` (Jun 18, 2006)

1-0 fo sho ^^


----------



## graysocks (Jun 18, 2006)

Bout time. Brazil haven't been that good this cup = /


----------



## little nin (Jun 18, 2006)

woooo a goal, i know ronaldo really wanted to score though lol...


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 18, 2006)

Brazil is gonna destroy Austrilia today


----------



## SinnerItachi (Jun 18, 2006)

I missed the game.


----------



## SinnerItachi (Jun 18, 2006)

Wait at what time is it.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 18, 2006)

^15 minutes into the second half.

I wanna see Australia win.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 18, 2006)

2-0 = / Kinda wanted an upset


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 18, 2006)

^Me too... 

Brazil _always_ wins.  It's kind of boring that way.


----------



## Anthriel (Jun 18, 2006)

Brazil doesn't really impress me this World Cup.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 18, 2006)

Brazil still don't look too great, still I am glad they beat Australia


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm glad Brazil won, I kind of hate the Australian team.  Stoopid Japan only managed a draw, good luck to them beating Brazil.  Hope South Korea is better tonight...


----------



## Soxfan17 (Jun 18, 2006)

For all the stuff i heard about how great this Brasil team is. And how there 2nd team could play better then most other teams. They really havent showed anything. I do like the aussie 2nd jersey though


----------



## little nin (Jun 18, 2006)

^wteva man, to me they dont need to play good until the important matches like against teams like england etc...


----------



## Sid (Jun 18, 2006)

Aussies deserved to win today.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 18, 2006)

Korea vs. France next.

Can't WAIT!


----------



## Soxfan17 (Jun 18, 2006)

little nin said:
			
		

> ^wteva man, to me they dont need to play good until the important matches like against teams like england etc...


but its not like a switch they can turn on and off. If they are not playing good going into the knockout stage theres a good chance they could lose.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 18, 2006)

I actually liked the way Australia played vs the Brazilians. Sure, they lost 2-0, but still, they went toe-to-toe with the defending champs.

I still have them advancing, and lo and behold, they'll play their chances on the much anticipated game vs Croatia (half of the Socceroos are actually from Croatian heritage, and 3 Croats were born in Australia).....

*UPDATE:* _FRANCE HAS ENDED THEIR GOALLESS DROUGHT, AND LIKE A DRUNK GUY AT A PROM, THEY SCORED!!_


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 18, 2006)

FRANCE SCORED!!!!

*edit* Hahaha...That's a great way to put it, Naruyamcha.


----------



## Soxfan17 (Jun 18, 2006)

nice finish by Henry 1-nil for les bleu


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (Jun 18, 2006)

France - South Korea. The goal from the frenchmen was quite nice, and I'm one happy man, the goalless battle earlier one was shitty..

They'll win 4-2 this time, I predict. If not, 1-0.


----------



## Jimmie (Jun 18, 2006)

Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> its not a bad example, you just dont comprehend it. a severe foul isnt always a red card or a yellow card. and sometimes a light tackle is a yellow/red card. the refs make mistakes.


See this attack goes into the category of comitting a foul with risking a severe injury of the player. You get a yellow or red card for this. It's a rule. He also could have kicked him a few more centimeters to the right, at the temple for example.
If he hadn't touched him it would have been a foul aswell, called dangerous play.


			
				Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> Dont fucking act like you know soccer, ive been playing soccer all my life.


Looks we are even on this one.  


			
				Negative-Ion said:
			
		

> and its not only me that say that about that particular foul. Everyone was saying it, from the players, the trainers, the fans and commentators.


Well, I don't pluck my arguments out of the air aswell.
There was Urs Meier (famous Swiss referee) on TV commenting on that foul and he had the same opinion as I have.
If you don't believe me then you could believe Mr. Meier who had all the time and all the slow motions he wanted to view that foul.


----------



## Slips (Jun 18, 2006)

Sid said:
			
		

> Aussies deserved to win today.




dam right they did they played awesome

I'm currentely being bored shitless bye the French


----------



## batz (Jun 18, 2006)

Slips said:
			
		

> I'm currentely being bored shitless bye the French


Tell me about it...
Someone needs to whack Domenech and tell him to bring on Trezeguet.
edit/KOREA EQUALIZED!!!
So much for France's winning drought....10 more minutes....


----------



## graysocks (Jun 18, 2006)

WOOOT Korea scored


----------



## Soxfan17 (Jun 18, 2006)

batz said:
			
		

> Tell me about it...
> Someone needs to whack Domenech and tell him to bring on Trezeguet.


no that would be the smart thing to do. He decide to bring in a midfilder instead, and we still get scored on


----------



## batz (Jun 18, 2006)

^that was such a bad clearance by Barthez.
Zidane misses next match as well


----------



## Slips (Jun 18, 2006)

Whahahahahahahahaha 

Frenchies oh dear i enjoyed that


----------



## Soxfan17 (Jun 18, 2006)

batz said:
			
		

> ^that was such a bad clearance by Barthez.
> Zidane misses next match as well


that was so stupid of Zidane. I honestly dont think will make it through now since he wont be playing


----------



## graysocks (Jun 18, 2006)

That was a pretty poor show from the French towards the end.


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 18, 2006)

Haha, go Korea!!!


----------



## batz (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah, they could have scored, since they are masters at scoring late goals.
Tough luck, what was the use of bringing Trezeguet to play for the last 3 minutes??


----------



## Soxfan17 (Jun 18, 2006)

graysocks said:
			
		

> That was a pretty poor show from the French towards the end.


its the dumb ass coach fault for not going for the kill. Cant wait till he gets fired. I think im gonna throw a party when it happens. 

I gotta show some love for Korea supporters. They were loud the whole game even when they went down they were still loud. Even the Germany supporters arent as loud as them


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 18, 2006)

Korean supporters are the best.

France, what idiots, I think they suffer from what alot of other big teams suffer from this year (and every year): overestimation of their opponent.  Why didnt France play the entire game like they did the last 5 minutes?  Because they didnt respect the team they were playing against, they thought they could just coast through and not put every inch of themselves into winning the game.  And they paid the price.


----------



## Slips (Jun 18, 2006)

Frace just dont like world cups ever since they won it they have been bloody awefull.

Even England start slow but once they get past the group stages we normally start to play a little. France for me just aint good enough no more


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 18, 2006)

Damn why did France have to tie?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 18, 2006)

wow, korea = never say die! petulant france, should have wrapped it up AGES ago!


----------



## reepa (Jun 18, 2006)

Ippo-kun~! said:
			
		

> France - South Korea. The goal from the frenchmen was quite nice, and I'm one happy man, the goalless battle earlier one was shitty..
> 
> They'll win 4-2 this time, I predict. If not, 1-0.



Wrong by miles!  Well not really.

But the French dominated the entire match, imagine if Korea scored that late free kick they had in the dying minutes? omg! is anyone at Seoul here?? If so, did u record the reaction of the equalizer? :amazed 300,000 fans at 4AM.

The fans spirit saw Korea a draw in this one, not the players. Korea played shit, but thanks to those diehard fans they got a draw. Korean fans FTW!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 18, 2006)

that korean suporrt is DIE HARD!!!!


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 18, 2006)

I agree with the most here ... Australia should have won. They played very nice. Brazil is just ... disappointing, same as in the last match. 

Poor France ... poor Zidane. Could be this was his last match. He was such a good player once, he doesn't deserve this ending ...


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 18, 2006)

it was a stupid shove, could have been avoided............


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah, of course and that's why I'm a little bit sad. 
He didn't even play good. I think something is wrong with him and the whole team ... and this at his last WC ... at his last games ...


----------



## zizou (Jun 18, 2006)

> Seriously the game is boring me, shit it is unlike Brazil aswell. Keep playing this way and i wont support them. Seriously, i thought they would put on a show, nope. Ah well the second half.


Brazil didn't play what they could to but you shouldn't expect much show of Brazil against those teams. They play against Brazil in a defensive way. For example, today Kewell was substitute. Not to mention that they put their life on these games, it could be the game of their life. Who doesn't want beat Brazil? However, for sure that Brazil has somethings to improve. Ronaldo played very well and constructed the first goal, just give a time for him but we need changes on that team.



> I agree with the most here ... Australia should have won. They played very nice. Brazil is just ... disappointing, same as in the last match.


Dude, Brazil improved very well since last match and come on, Australia had only one real chance of goal.

About France game... well, I thought it would be 2-1 but Korea seems a good team so and France still have some difficulties to score even with Henry on Attack.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 18, 2006)

Spain tomorrow = ) should be good


----------



## Gunners (Jun 18, 2006)

Don't underestimate Korea, during that game they fought to the end and it paid off. Over all i wanted France to win, due to having some of my players, over all it was a game were i wouldn't be upset if they lost, so im not stressed over them loosing.

Brazil on the other hand which part are they playing like world beaters? cha, their game actually bored me, i stopped watching it.


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 18, 2006)

USA better win!!! 
Even though there not too good.


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 18, 2006)

USA better win!!! 
Even though there not too good.


----------



## rokkudaime (Jun 18, 2006)

Im all for the asian teams . france should have put the koreans away but kudos for their fighting spirit.  thierry henry should really have put them away though...


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 18, 2006)

Yea man. How'd they only get one goal against france.
I like france though.


----------



## rokkudaime (Jun 18, 2006)

the reputation of the french squad is good but they are just not performing. its actually their first goal in the worldcup since 1998


----------



## KageMane (Jun 18, 2006)

rokkudaime said:
			
		

> the reputation of the french squad is good but they are just not performing. its actually their first goal in the worldcup since 1998



i think their problem is that they havent changed their style since they won the world cup and the european cup two years later. What's more, they have the same players, who are 8 years older now


----------



## BattousaiMS (Jun 18, 2006)

Brazil played great, some people are simply band wagonners. They didn't play bad, it's just everyone expects them to score 10-1 whenever they are on the field. The only problem they had today was that Ronaldo and Adriano aren't good as a duo strikers. Ronaldo can pass the ball but he doesn't get passes from Adriano. He actually set up a few nice plays today. They should bench Adriano and put Robinho with Ronaldo then watch they will score like mad, because Robinho has a thing Adriano doesn't that is the ability tomake nice passes. Adriano is basically a one way shooter. Kaka also played great again and so did Ze Roberto. Ronaldinho could do more, I was expecting him to do the free kicks instead of Roberto Carlos but he didn't. Roberto is a great shooter but his balls are straight forward and power hits which makes them much easier to guess and defend against. Ronaldinho however knowns how to make those dizzy shots that can fool goalies as well as the defense. So he would have been the better choice.

As for France, this was the game I was expecting them to lose. The reason is because South Korea is a pure Dark Horse. They have the ability to kill you if you give them the opportunity as we just saw that when France settled back for a bit, which allowed the Korean to show their magic. Besides, France deserved what they got they learned nothing from their last match. Although they got more opportunites this time it still doesn't change the fact that the One lone striker concept is killing them. They should have Henry and Terzerget in front at the same time. Henry can then work his magic with him. 

So for the final match, I hope they will make Ronaldo and Robinho the duo tag team up front for Brazil. Tomorow is Spains game Torres better score I have him as my team captain for the fantasy team selection along with Puyol (who i hope will make lots of nice tackles) and Castillas.


----------



## batz (Jun 19, 2006)

Today's fixtures: 

Switzerland vs. Togo - Now playing

Saudi Arabia vs. Ukraine

Tunisia vs. Spain 
I swear, Spain has the most easiest group ever!!


----------



## mow (Jun 19, 2006)

This is absoloutly fucked up, the ref didnt give togo a clear penalty! what the hell is this?


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 19, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> This is absoloutly fucked up, the ref didnt give togo a clear penalty! what the hell is this?



It is a tournament brimming with iffy refs.  Unfortunately.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 19, 2006)

SAUDIS FOR THE LAST !16!!!!


----------



## Niabingi (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeh the refs decisions have been sooo bad this time round! It really takes away from the enjoyment of the game.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 19, 2006)

i sence the infiltration of the botswanain FIFA rep!!!


----------



## RamenLover (Jun 19, 2006)

It's a shame Japan aren't doing that well, but did anyone else other than me run around their room when *Korea* equalised against *France*? It was one of the best moments in a World Cup!

I agree that the referee's decisions have been very poor, it's turning into a Spanish/Italian thing where the slightest touch is a free-kick.

oh yeah, and finally......*COME ON ENGLAND!!!*


----------



## Second-Hand Love (Jun 19, 2006)

RamenLover said:
			
		

> It's a shame Japan aren't doing that well, but did anyone else other than me run around their room when Korea equalised against France? It was one of the best moments in a World Cup!



Oh Hell  YEahhhh.!!!!! I was like, YESSSSS!!! XD I go forever with Korea, since they rock XD!!!!! and also I use to be one  
the goal was kinda bad though... but well, it's a goal!!!
Korea is the first one in Group G!!! Helll yeah!!!


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 19, 2006)

Noooo, then now Switzerland is better then Korea. Hell yeah!! We won and we'll crush Korea. 

Okay that's what I hope. XD"""

Nice game and lucky that the penalty was not given. xD


----------



## Chaosrayne (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, I was surprised at the France-Korea draw.

I really, really want South Korea to win the World Cup, although I'm currently living with people who would kill me for saying so.

(sekritly hoping South Korea will come up against England and give me something to crow about)


----------



## graysocks (Jun 19, 2006)

Ukraine are winning 2-0 = S

Pretty poor group. The groups should've been split fairer


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 19, 2006)

Oooh...Rebrov made the Ukraine's second goal.  And it was a very nice shot. 

*edit* @graysocks: Yeah...The groups are pretty crazy... :/


----------



## mow (Jun 19, 2006)

man, aside from very very few matches, this has to be the dullest world cup ever =/


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 19, 2006)

flukey rebrov!!! he didnt mean that!! looks like the mighty saudis have a game on their hands, watch the turnaround 2nd half!!!


----------



## graysocks (Jun 19, 2006)

3-0 now lol. Ukraine might end up with a rediculous goal difference.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 19, 2006)

poor neji, but the ukranians look pretty good, i think it will probably finish 3 or 4-0.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 19, 2006)

> man, aside from very very few matches, this has to be the dullest world cup ever =/



Yeh i agree, im not sure this is me. 

But i think they should do something to encourage teams scoring, playing attack rather than score then defend, like do a point for a game over 2 nill added, and over 4 nill you get 2 extra points, something a long those lines could help out. Lol.

What is the game like at the moment, worth going down 3 flights of stairs and back to watch?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 19, 2006)

3-0??? it was 2-0 last time i saw!!! 4-3 it is then!!!!


----------



## Sid (Jun 19, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> man, aside from very very few matches, this has to be the dullest world cup ever =/



It's only just started. The group stages are never really that interesting, it's the finals we're all waiting for.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 19, 2006)

looks like korea will be the only asian team left 

it aint been that bad, its just that the last world cup had a shock every 2 games! LOL


----------



## graysocks (Jun 19, 2006)

4-0 = S uhoh


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 19, 2006)

its all a part of the grand master plan!...............................put spain in a sence of complacency and BANG!!

either that or their screwed!!!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, Saudi Arabia is not mathematically eliminated, but realistically, they are. Since they'd have to beat Spain on their next game and hope for a Ukraine-Tunisia tie (or a Tunisia win if they were to lose to the Spaniards later on)


----------



## Mori` (Jun 19, 2006)

1-0 to Tunisia....

now that was unexpected!!


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 19, 2006)

It's already 1-0 to Tunisia.  That was a really good rebound shot.  Spain's keeper even got a hand on it again before it went in...Just not enough of one.


----------



## mow (Jun 19, 2006)

wow, that was fast.

The spanish offence is really muddled today.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 19, 2006)

LOL what the hell!? This group is so mucked up.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 19, 2006)

^God only knows.

And now it's raining.  Let's see how this ends. :/


----------



## Mori` (Jun 19, 2006)

at half time I'll predict that it'll end 2-1 to Spain, they just look threatening almost everytime they go forward and a keeping much more posession


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 19, 2006)

Wow.  That was kind of funny when those two just went sliding.  I can't imagine how soaking it must be out there.  Well.  Actually I can.  I feel bad for the keepers, though.  A wet ball is just hell.


----------



## mow (Jun 19, 2006)

^ you can see how the tunisia goal keeper is using nothing but closed fists to stop the ball. The tunisia defence is a bit shaky, but the same goes to the spanish offence who; though exptionally effective at reaching the danger zone; cant capitalize  at all. They remind me of Ivory coast actually.

and a tie.


----------



## RockLee (Jun 19, 2006)

Wow. The ref is _really_ biased. I can't believe he gave a yellow to that Tun defenseman. 

Spain doesn't deserve that freakin' goal.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 19, 2006)

1 all then, Spain are dominating the game now


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 19, 2006)

That's true.  But it's still way more iffy when the ball is wet.

Wow.  And as I write this, Spain ties it up with the same kind of goal Tunisia started with. 

*edit* 2-1 to Spain!!  Mori, you're right, Spain has totally come back.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 19, 2006)

2-1

torres is a fantastic striker


----------



## mow (Jun 19, 2006)

and 2-1 with an excellent goal. 

EDITL: damn, what brilliant goal keeping. This world cup really showed off each goalie's talent.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 19, 2006)

3-1

torres pen!
this match reminds me off the CL final


----------



## Mori` (Jun 19, 2006)

I can't decide if the scoreline was flattering for Spain or not, they certainly were given problems by Tunisia but then they dominated possession and probably deserved the goals they got. 

Torres is going to make/already making a big name for himself this WC


----------



## mow (Jun 19, 2006)

^ Yeah, I can easily see him being the top striker. Already 3 goals in the first round and still a match to go.

All in all, the spanish played  a solid game in the 2nd half and Tunisa certainly wasnt easy bait as everyone expected them. This was a great match up and I hope Tunisa manages to beat the Ukirane and pass on to the later rounds.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 19, 2006)

what do u guys think will happen in the Argentina VS Netherlands match? I think its a dangerous game but Argentina is my fav team and with that 6 nothing serbia, I think they can take Netherlands.


----------



## KageMane (Jun 19, 2006)

OMG I ALMOST DIED!

Most of the match trying to come back... 

I think Spain played well enough and deserved that victory. Too bad Torres couldn do a Hat Trick!


----------



## graysocks (Jun 19, 2006)

heavy_rasengan said:
			
		

> what do u guys think will happen in the Argentina VS Netherlands match? I think its a dangerous game but Argentina is my fav team and with that 6 nothing serbia, I think they can take Netherlands.




I say Argentina win 2-1


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 19, 2006)

Netherlands 1-0 or 2-0. And they win the group, but better believe that they won't want any part of Angola, since they got some sort of troubles vs the African nations nowadays.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 19, 2006)

Just giving you a head's up from the main page.


			
				Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> *Teams that have advanced to the 2nd round:*
> 
> 
> *Ecuador*
> ...


That is all.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 19, 2006)

Talk about South American ownage...


----------



## mow (Jun 19, 2006)

Once the final 16 are reached I'll get a mod to recycle this thread and make a new one to make it easier to debate the matches/players and such if that's okay with everyone.

I want Ghana to be on that list ;_;


----------



## Mori` (Jun 19, 2006)

Ghana are a great side, lets hope they beat the USA and that the CR beat Italy XD


----------



## rokkudaime (Jun 19, 2006)

torres well should have gotten a hat trick. he nearly missed the peno


Yo moe!!!!! long time no see


----------



## mow (Jun 19, 2006)

duuuude! How've you been rokku? =D


----------



## rokkudaime (Jun 19, 2006)

good.., trying to get back into NF again and maybe do my first skotw for ages.
good job on keeping NF in check. nice to see youre still here


----------



## mow (Jun 19, 2006)

that's good to hear. I havent seen that place in ages. Hope to see you more active there again. How's summer coming along?

heh, I dont think I'll ever leave this place XD


----------



## BattousaiMS (Jun 19, 2006)

Torres mad my day today in WC Fantasy game. I had him as my captain and e gave me a whooping 40PTS!! I knew this guy had the skills to make me proud.


----------



## rokkudaime (Jun 19, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> that's good to hear. I havent seen that place in ages. Hope to see you more active there again. How's summer coming along?
> 
> heh, I dont think I'll ever leave this place XD


Ive been trying to get a job, just finshed watching eureka seven(absolutely brilliant) also been watching the world cup. you shouldnt leave this place moe


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 19, 2006)

Just saw highlights of the Spain - Tunisia match and all I can say is wow, that kid Torres is very good and crafty striker, Good stuff Spain.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 19, 2006)

Yea. I want Ghana to qualify as well. I want the foul play to go so that they can shine.

Saudi Arabia lost 4-0. Soon they will get it right.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 19, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Once the final 16 are reached I'll get a mod to recycle this thread and make a new one to make it easier to debate the matches/players and such if that's okay with everyone.
> 
> I want Ghana to be on that list ;_;


Uh, you mind if I help out a bit or make a 2nd Round thread?

Which ever way you want, moemoe.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 19, 2006)

Or you could leave it to me... My time zone is GMT just one hour behind Germany's. 

I could get the thread up a lot faster!

Lol, just joking!

Just wanted to say, I hope England smash Sweden next. I see no reason why England should take it easy. As long as they can avoid all unecessary injuries, I believe that they should go all out.


----------



## RockLee (Jun 20, 2006)

Ecuador vs Germany in 6 hours!

Gotta support the brothers south of the border.

Ecuador! Ecuador! Ecuador!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm going to support the Germans.


----------



## KageMane (Jun 20, 2006)

Both qualified... Germany is going to win


----------



## Shogun (Jun 20, 2006)

i was right (sorta) about the ukraine result and now i have returned to bestow my predicting ability on today's big games.

Germany shall win...somehow
England...for the freaking win!
I guess that isn't much of a prediction, but what the hell.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 20, 2006)

Tomorrow Netherlands - Argentina >_<
I'm to darn excited to watch


----------



## mow (Jun 20, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> Uh, you mind if I help out a bit or make a 2nd Round thread?



Sure thing mate  and 

England  will tie 1-1 (hopfully lose 1-0) *an angry brit is an amusing brit!*
Argentina will rape you Orange dutches 3-1 
Ecuador is gonna win muthafukas 2-1  

About brazil's lackluster performances, I think that's the smart way to go. No point in acting showy, draining your players and risking injuring anyone in the early rounds. Plus a fact that hasnt been mentioned is the brazilian defence. No goals so far even though the Aussies and Croations have a more than decent attacking front. The brazilians have portrayed rather exptional balance in all areas. Balance wins tournuments, not the attack squad or the defence


----------



## Niabingi (Jun 20, 2006)

Sorry but even though Brazils performance had been measured Ronaldo has been a damn joke, the phrase "who ate all the pies" comes to mind, The guy doesnt run, expects the ball played into his feet he is just damn lazy.

I want England to beat Sweden and Trinidad and Tobago to beat Paraguay so that T&T make it into the next round.

I think England will take it a bit easy today both Gerrard and Lampard have one yellow card so I think Sven will choose not to play Gerrard so that he has a clean sheet for the next round, seeing as he is much more important to Englands efforts. I think playing the four in midfield hasnt been working well we dont need Lampard and Gerrad they are not meshing and its really stopping Gerrard from shining like he does for Liverpool. I also think that Beckham shouldnt have the captaincy.

I want argentina to Kill Holland 3-0
England to win 2-1
and then Germany to win it with Ecuador.

Edit: GHANA FOR THE SECOND ROUND


----------



## Shogun (Jun 20, 2006)

by the way nia, sven has already said that he is going to rest all of three of the players on yellow cards. But he may have been joking, let's wait and see! i think Gerrard should be and play lamps and robo.


----------



## Niabingi (Jun 20, 2006)

He will rest all three?? I hope he doesnt! Actually I hope that Lampard plays and gains another yellow that way Sven will be forced to play Gerrard alone in the next game and we can again see a new formation or dynamic. It should help to give a clearer picture of what works and what doesnt and give us more options for later matches (though its a bit risky).


----------



## Shogun (Jun 20, 2006)

yeah, i think you have a point there, i want to see hargreaves play in his rightful position, so hopefully that happens today.


----------



## batz (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's a rundown on today's fixtures

*Group A* - both matches at 16:00 GMT

*Germany vs. Ecuador* - Winner of this match will be declared group leader. Germany will try everything to win this, they are even risking Ballack who is playing with a yellow card for this one. Other probable switches include Neuville and Tim Borowski instead of Schweinsteiger and Podolski. Group A leaders meet Group B runners-up in the next round

Costa Rica vs. Poland - Both teams have no chance of advancing, will just be playing for the points.

*Group B* - Both matches at 21:00 GMT

*England vs. Sweden* - England are already through but are looking forward to beat the swedes after a 38-year drought. Rooney is tipped to begin today's game alongside Owen. Sweden on the other hand want a win or atleast a draw in order to advance, only if Trinidad and Tobago manage to beat Paraguay. Sweden are doubtful about Ibrahimovic and will most probably start with Allback. Also, the winner of this match decides the group leader. Group B winners meet Group A runners-up in the next round.

Trinidad and Tobago vs. Paraguay -  T&T will be looking to win this match with the hope that England beats Sweden, in order to qualify for the next round. However, their goal difference keeps their hope to a minimum. Paraguay are already out of the tournament, will be hoping to scrape some points.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 20, 2006)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> I want argentina to Kill Holland 3-0


Its either gonna be a draw or Holland will win !!
Van Basten rules.


----------



## BattousaiMS (Jun 20, 2006)

The only interesting game of the day will be: Germany vs. Ecquador. The rest will be meh. I don't care which side wins in the game as long as Klose, Lahm and Valencia get lots of points.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 20, 2006)

Who agrees Fabregas should start for Spain, i mean when he came on he changed the flow of the game, he makes good passes, has a keen eye and is over all a good player.

Same goes for Robinho, he is overall sharper than Ronaldo, he is able to play to the Brazilian pace, Ronaldo isn't hungry for the game anymore, he got to rich and got mashed up by Spanish food.


----------



## Niabingi (Jun 20, 2006)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:
			
		

> Its either gonna be a draw or Holland will win !!
> Van Basten rules.



Argentina are superior to Holland if both teams continue to play the way they started then there is no doubt Argentina will gain a big win.

@Gunners I agree the kid really grew and came into his own this past season and I think he will only improve if he is given more opportunity on the world stage.


----------



## Ian Altano (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, I agree that Argentina will win, but still, holland shouldn't be underestimated, they do have some good players who might put up a fight

and indeed, fabregas should start! he had a really big impact on the match together with joaquin i think

Ian


----------



## Sid (Jun 20, 2006)

Fabregas is good, but I really wanted to see  play. He's been brilliant at Barca this season.


----------



## mow (Jun 20, 2006)

Everyone's being way too hard on Ronaldo, the bloke hasnt played a game for 2 months prior to the world cup. That's bound to mess up anyone's pace and attempts to get back. The guy hasnt lost his hunger, but he's confidence is being shot down whenever he tries to break out again. How can anyone reach a good level if everyone around him is critizing his every move?

He played a good game versus the aussies and he'll definitly return  to his wizadry as the tournment progresses.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 20, 2006)

Marc-Vivien Foe
LoL 

Ronaldo is done ! He needs to do something about his weight !
He needs to work harder on the playfield............


----------



## Sid (Jun 20, 2006)

Sid said:
			
		

> Marc-Vivien Foe
> 
> Van Persie will score a similar goal in our game versus Argentina.
> 
> watch my words







I think Argentina will win though, as Van Basten is giving 6 players rest. If we want to have a chance against Argentina we're definitely going to need our best 11.


----------



## Ian Altano (Jun 20, 2006)

hah! that movie was brilliant! 

and he's really letting 6 players rest??

now i'm almost certain argentina's going to win :s


----------



## Mori` (Jun 20, 2006)

England look likely to line up as:

Robinson, Carragher, Ferdinand, Terry, Cole, Beckham, Lampard, Hargreaves, Cole, Owen, Rooney.

for the game tonight, I am looking forward to seeing rooney and owen combining. I'd put money on this being out best performance so far


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 20, 2006)

OMG ITS OWEN HARGREAVES!!! WE CAN FINNALY SEE THE MAN IN ACTION!!! THIS IS SOOOOOOOO EXITING....................


----------



## Gunners (Jun 20, 2006)

> OMG ITS OWEN HARGREAVES!!! WE CAN FINNALY SEE THE MAN IN ACTION!!! THIS IS SOOOOOOOO EXITING....................



Yeh he should be playing i rate him as a midfeilder, he is able to hold his place in a top rated team, also he is one of the few players used to German soil.

I also think walcott should come on as a sub, otherwise he is just a wasted space, England are sure to go through, so they need to experiement see which players can be useful in the future.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 20, 2006)

I hope England wrecks Sweden and keeps TnTs hopes alive.


----------



## Hayate.G (Jun 20, 2006)

batz said:
			
		

> Group B - Both matches at 21:00 GMT



 I have thought the kick-off was at 20:00 GMT...


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 20, 2006)

Germany's ahead 1-0 in the fourth minute (I think).  Neat.


----------



## little nin (Jun 20, 2006)

goal for germany scored in like 3:50 secs 
i want germany to win


----------



## little nin (Jun 20, 2006)

Hayate.G said:
			
		

> I have thought the kick-off was at 20:00 GMT...



yeh your right...both at 8...


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay, the swiss have won their game (as I predicted ya-ha xD). But know comes the Evil Overlord aka Korea XD". That wouldbe a tough match. 

The winner will undoubtly advance. But if France wins against Togo (<.<) the looser can't advance. So my hopes lie on Togo o.o


*question to all:* But what will happen if Korea and Swiss made a draw, and France won. Then they all would have 5 Points... who would advance oO?


----------



## Mori` (Jun 20, 2006)

> question to all: But what will happen if Korea and Swiss made a draw, and France won. Then they all would have 5 Points... who would advance oO?



it'd be the team with the highest goal difference, if Switzerland and Korea draw their goal differences would stay the same.

S: +2
K: +1

France's goal difference is currently 0 so any win would tie them with Korea (from which I'm not sure how it would work out). A 2 goal win will ensure France go through though


----------



## little nin (Jun 20, 2006)

GOALLLLLLLLLL AND WHAT A GREAT BALL FROM BALLACK ASWELL, 2 - 0 now, woo germany!


----------



## Feh (Jun 20, 2006)

Second goal for Germany, YAAAY *happydance*


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Jun 20, 2006)

Ah thank you ^^

Oh, half of my neighborhod is screaming again and lets go fireworks and the like...
So Someone who plays their game now, I bet germany must have scored a goal again or something like that Oo". 

PS: yeah it's germany o_o"


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 20, 2006)

2-0 Germany.  Both of them scored by Klose. 

1-1 for Costa Rica and Poland at the half.


----------



## Feh (Jun 20, 2006)

3-0 for Germany YEEEEES POLDI


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh another Big cheer in our neighborhood XD"
Means Germany goaled again or won Oo" Like that game matters anyway XD


----------



## Feh (Jun 20, 2006)

Damn, of course it matters

Finalee wohooo *sings* *putsgermanytrikoton*


----------



## little nin (Jun 20, 2006)

woooooo 3 - 0
and ballack needs more accurate shots sheesh...


----------



## graysocks (Jun 20, 2006)

Good job Germany. Really doing well at home.


----------



## little nin (Jun 20, 2006)

germany put on a good match for us 
woo! last 16


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 20, 2006)

Germany and Ecuador going to the 1/8 finals !
>_< But that wasn't a surprise.


----------



## reepa (Jun 20, 2006)

The refs and Fifa officials are gay and fucking racist. So many fouls that Germany made onto Ecuador were yellow-card offenses, but does he give to Germany? No. Why? Because he's racist, and bribed to swing everything Germanys way (since they are the host nation)

Also, the Fifa officials can suck my balls! The group tables are hardly fair. For example, look at Group H. Spain, then Saudi Arabia, Tunisia and Ukraine. WTF? One team who will dominate, and three teams who are thought to not be capable of much. I'd say another nation like Japan or TnT or USA should've been switched. That'd even up Group H properly. And for eg. Japan has 2/3 of their games at 3PM (German Time) in the blazing heat. What? And their final game when there's no heat is against Brazil.

Screw this!  

/rant


----------



## Anthriel (Jun 20, 2006)

reepa said:
			
		

> The refs and Fifa officials are gay and fucking racist. So many fouls that Germany made onto Ecuador were yellow-card offenses, but does he give to Germany? No. Why? Because he's racist, and bribed to swing everything Germanys way (since they are the host nation)


Well, I thought Germany did foul a bit too much, and the refs were a bit lenient, but it's nothing worth making up conspiracy theories just yet. 

If anything, I would start conspiracy theories about Ecuador's sudden decrease in playing ability. They played way better than that before.



> Also, the Fifa officials can suck my balls! The group tables are hardly fair. For example, look at Group H. Spain, then Saudi Arabia, Tunisia and Ukraine. WTF? One team who will dominate, and three teams who are thought to not be capable of much. I'd say another nation like Japan or TnT or USA should've been switched. That'd even up Group H properly. And for eg. Japan has 2/3 of their games at 3PM (German Time) in the blazing heat. What? And their final game when there's no heat is against Brazil.


Uh ... they are random. Not completely random, mind you, but that's good the way it is, otherwise Group A could be Brazil, Germany, Argentinia, England and Group B Costa Rica, Swiss, Saudi Arabia, Tunesia.


----------



## reepa (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah you're right... kinda.  I just wanted to get that off my chest.


----------



## mechaBD (Jun 20, 2006)

Well Poland beat Costa Rica 2-1. Personally I thought Poland was going to kill them. I can't wait for the England vs Sweden game. Sadly I'll only catch parts of it because I have to work. :/


----------



## graysocks (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm a bit annoyed both matches are on at the same time later. I wanted to see both of them - i'll be watching England Sweden though.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 20, 2006)

It is all about England, for the love of kittens beat those Swedes! it has been too long...


----------



## RamenLover (Jun 20, 2006)

hah yeah, we need to beat Sweden otherwise we play Germany in the Second round, and that's a shame because that would be a worthy final (with the rivalry and past and all)

only 1 hour and 50 mins to go until *ROONEY* is unleashed  eeeeek can't waaaait!!


----------



## mechaBD (Jun 20, 2006)

It's gonna be a good match overall but I think you english have the edge. I just want the match to start! XD


----------



## Anthriel (Jun 20, 2006)

England has the edge in my opinion. I'm not impressed by the English team, but I'm even less impressed by the Swedish team.

Edit: German TV just had some kind of special on the English World Cup history. How depressing ... one of the unluckiest football nations in the world, I guess.


----------



## hakke (Jun 20, 2006)

anyone expecting a good match out of ENG SWE is going to be upset... this game reeks of a draw... 1-1... but zeroes most likely.


----------



## AsunA (Jun 20, 2006)

hakke said:
			
		

> anyone expecting a good match out of ENG SWE is going to be upset... this game reeks of a draw... 1-1... but zeroes most likely.



Quoted for truth

Strange things happens in this tournament


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 20, 2006)

graysocks said:
			
		

> I'm a bit annoyed both matches are on at the same time later. I wanted to see both of them - i'll be watching England Sweden though.


Do I need to explain this once more with you people actually READ to what I have to say??  


			
				Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> There IS a credible reason as to why the last games of the same group are played at the same time. Let's go back in time for a history lesson.
> 
> In Spain 1982, Algeria needed to beat Chile and hope for some help to advance to the 2nd round group play (Have either West Germany beat Austria by a 2 goal margin, a tie, or an Austria win).
> Since a W. Germany win by a 1-0 score would qualify both the Germans and Austrians and eliminate the Algerians regardless of whether the Africans were to win, and since back in the day the last games of group play were played at different start times, Algeria beat Chile 3-2 in the first game, and LATER ON, Germany beat Austria by a score of... surprise-surprise, 1-0.
> ...


----------



## batz (Jun 20, 2006)

It should'nt be a draw, England should end their streak with Sweden once and for all. They seem to be the much superior one of the two, compared to their respective performance with T&T. Let's see if fate goes England's way.

I was pretty much impressed with Germany's performance today. For once, they had more possession of the ball.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah i understand dude just saying it's annoying because i can't see them both.


----------



## batz (Jun 20, 2006)

^Luckily, this time around, their are'nt any two decisive matches at the same time. Most of the groups usually have one match that decides the group leader and the other one's between teams that are already eliminated.
Group E's Italy vs. Czech / US vs. Ghana is an important exception though. 
France's group as well.


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 20, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> Germany beat Austria by a score of... surprise-surprise, 1-0.



Man i saw a few minutes of that game and may i just say wow. After the 1-0, the players didn't do anything at all anymore. The German defenders were just passing around the ball to each other, with the Austrians doing nothing about it, making no attempts to intercept the ball. Even the audience knew it was a ripoff and started shouting at all players.  That was some f*cked up times.


----------



## Anthriel (Jun 20, 2006)

Owen is out? Oh my god ... I guess he has to make up entirely new swear words for what happened. For all I know, English doesn't have anything to express that.


----------



## little nin (Jun 20, 2006)

OMG HU SAW MICHAEL OWEN?! OMGGGGGG HE FELL IN THE WORST WAY POSSIBLE!!! and if peter crouch gets a yellow card england are in deep shizzle they're gonna have to play theo walcott and theres know way that can go well, neway im watchin sweden vs. england come on! england!!!!


----------



## graysocks (Jun 20, 2006)

Uhoh. Not a good start for England.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 20, 2006)

HOLY SHIT! best goal of the tourney!


----------



## Mori` (Jun 20, 2006)

what an awesome goal from Joe Cole

dahahahahaaammnnn!!


----------



## Slips (Jun 20, 2006)

You Beauty jesus


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 20, 2006)

1-0 to Engand!!!

God damn!!!!  That was freaking awesome!


----------



## Slips (Jun 20, 2006)

Sakura Kaijuu said:
			
		

> 1-0 to Engand!!!
> 
> God damn!!!!  That was freaking awesome!




Indeed it was one of the best goals Ive seen so far


----------



## little nin (Jun 20, 2006)

COME ON ENGLAND WHAT A GOAL, JOEY COLEEEEEE COME ON MY SONNNN!!!! I TELL EVERYBODY HES THE ONE!!!!


----------



## Anthriel (Jun 20, 2006)

Definitely one of the best goals in the tourney. It looks pretty bad for Sweden, they will probably have to play against Germany, and no one wants to do that right now.


----------



## mow (Jun 20, 2006)

Damn, Rooney is the fo'shizzle. He just needs someone else to tag with him in offence.


----------



## Slips (Jun 20, 2006)

Anthriel said:
			
		

> Definitely one of the best goals in the tourney. It looks pretty bad for Sweden, they will probably have to play against Germany, and no one wants to do that right now.




I think who ever play Germany will beat them there defense is awfull and they havent really played anyone yet. So have yet to be tested


----------



## Mori` (Jun 20, 2006)

> Damn, Rooney is the fo'shizzle. He just needs someone else to tag with him in offence.



Indeed, his touch over the defender from the long ball and subsequent shot that was blocked reminded me of Dennis Bergkamp's fantastic goal in the 98 wc (?)


----------



## Gunners (Jun 20, 2006)

Shit i feel it for Micheal Owen his world cup is most likely over, twisted his knee.

I feel it because he just recovered from injury, the uncertantity of him playing, then he finally made it, only to be injured in that manner. 

What a goal by Joe cole soon, yeh i spoke about him in my posts, i rate him as a player, he is able to take the ball, hold it and pass players.


----------



## little nin (Jun 20, 2006)

^^^yh owens probably out...and hes only played 6 hours of footy dis year...
joe cole plays like a brazilian in an english mans body! lol


----------



## Aman (Jun 20, 2006)

FUCK ENGLAND!

Go Swe! We haven't lost to them since 1968!


----------



## graysocks (Jun 20, 2006)

greeayyhhh NOOOOO


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 20, 2006)

Sweden tied it...but apparently it was the 2000th goal in the history of the World Cup.


----------



## Aman (Jun 20, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## little nin (Jun 20, 2006)

goal for sweden, and its the 2000th goal to be scored in the world cups!!!!!! england


----------



## Lien (Jun 20, 2006)

NOOOOOOOO NOOOOOOO NOOOOOO! T____T COME ON ENGLAND! 

Nice goals from both teams though. xD


----------



## little nin (Jun 20, 2006)

cambells coming on...ferdinand out


----------



## graysocks (Jun 20, 2006)

Englands in trouble. The game has completely changed after half time.


----------



## Aman (Jun 20, 2006)

DAMN, AGAIN!


----------



## little nin (Jun 20, 2006)

rooney off, gerrard in, lets see what he can do for us! hopefully score a wonderful goal like he usually does in his over red kit


----------



## Lien (Jun 20, 2006)

Come on Gerrard! >___<


----------



## Anthriel (Jun 20, 2006)

Is it just me, or did the teams exchange shirts during halftime? Somehow it turned around completely.


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Jun 20, 2006)

Hm, 1:1 and 15min to go... I hoped that england would win, because then Trinadad&Tobago had a chance to advance XD". 
But it looks like they'll loose to Paraguay at this rate <.<


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 20, 2006)

bend_on_revenge said:
			
		

> Man i saw a few minutes of that game and may i just say wow. After the 1-0, the players didn't do anything at all anymore. The German defenders were just passing around the ball to each other, with the Austrians doing nothing about it, making no attempts to intercept the ball. Even the audience knew it was a ripoff and started shouting at all players.  That was some f*cked up times.


You watched that game??
Well, everyone knew that West Germany wanted to screw Algeria, just cause the Africans beat the Germans earlier on


			
				Anthriel said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or did the teams exchange shirts during halftime? Somehow it turned around completely.


Nah, England is just playing average now.

Though Joe Cole's goal looks by far like one of the best of the tournament.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 20, 2006)

^^ Yeah same T_T

I think it's over for TnT. Also i have a beer running on England winning.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 20, 2006)

YESSSSSS!!!!! Good goal!!


----------



## little nin (Jun 20, 2006)

GOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLL, STEVIE G!!!!!! COME ON MY SONNNNNNNNNNNNN WOT DID I SAY!!!! LOL


----------



## Slips (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh helllllllllllllllllllll Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh

2-1


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY!!!!!! 

2-1!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NecroAngel (Jun 20, 2006)

Huzzah! Go England!


----------



## Anthriel (Jun 20, 2006)

My predictions for this weekend:

Germany - Sweden: 2 - 1

England - Ecuador: 2 - 0


----------



## Lien (Jun 20, 2006)

GERRAARRDDD!!! Oh yesssssss


__

Noooooooooooooooo


----------



## graysocks (Jun 20, 2006)

NOOOOOOO T_T


----------



## little nin (Jun 20, 2006)

OMGGGGGGGGGG GOALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
LARSSON!!!!!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Anthriel (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, I think the draw was deserved. It doesn't really change anything anyway.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 20, 2006)

Dammit.

*seethes*


----------



## Slips (Jun 20, 2006)

Sakura Kaijuu said:
			
		

> Dammit.
> 
> *seethes*




Its not going to change anything though so who cares


----------



## little nin (Jun 20, 2006)

after all these years, england still fail to beat sweden


----------



## Slips (Jun 20, 2006)

little nin said:
			
		

> after all these years, england still fail to beat sweden




Full time a draw is what we needed that will do me thanks very much.


----------



## Anthriel (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh wait, it DOES change something. England is still cursed.


----------



## Lien (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh yes. Oh yes. We are first in the group. Yay Go us!


----------



## Mori` (Jun 20, 2006)

well top of the group...but damn we conceded soft goals >____<


----------



## Lien (Jun 20, 2006)

Ah, that match was just so tiring to watch. I've lost my voice now. Hahaha.


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 20, 2006)

why oh why was edman wearing mascara/eyeliner


----------



## Lien (Jun 20, 2006)

bend_on_revenge said:
			
		

> why oh why was edman wearing mascara/eyeliner


Rofl! I didn't notice that.


----------



## Anthriel (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh, and for the record, I don't think England played average in the second half. Horrendous would be more like it. And I have no idea what happened, after they dominated Sweden so much in the first half.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 20, 2006)

WHY CAN'T WE FUCKING BEAT SWEDEN!?!?! ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

now that is out of the way: i feel so terrible, i believe that england will win the world cup the next time they beat sweden in it. This was supposed to be the time, but now it is hard even for me to believe...


----------



## Lien (Jun 20, 2006)

Pfft. We came first in our group and face Equador. w00t. w00t. x]


----------



## Shogun (Jun 20, 2006)

You're right, that is the most important thing, there is still hope! Also, why are you a troll, albeit a nice one?


----------



## Fang (Jun 20, 2006)

Hurrah for Sweden, take that limey Brits...just kidding.

I was impressed with the equalizer in the 90th minute by Sweden, just unbelievable luck to get that one in.


----------



## Neenah (Jun 20, 2006)

Sweden got the draw they fought and deserved for, but still bad luck for 'em later since they will end up playing against Germany anyways.
.
.
After all these years...England still didn't beat Sweden.


----------



## Fang (Jun 20, 2006)

Pusura said:
			
		

> Sweden got the draw they fought and deserved for, but still bad luck for 'em later since they will end up playing against Germany anyways.
> .
> .
> After all these years...England still didn't beat Sweden.



They improved their record from 38 to 42 years till the next World Cup.

Yay yay Sweden.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 20, 2006)

svens still a plum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GET OUTTA HERE!!!!


----------



## Anthriel (Jun 20, 2006)

England is jinxed. The entire Swedish team could just run off the field, the ball still wouldn't go into their goal for the victory.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 20, 2006)

svens still a plum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GET OUTTA HERE!!!!


----------



## Natha (Jun 20, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> Yep, England is now officially Sweden's bitch!!



BWAHHAHA you always make me laugh

HOLY CRAP what a game!!!
At first I was thinking "WTF is this we play like shit" and to be honest we really did and I'd think I'd suck if we would have won playing like that!It was really obvious we played like crap, anyone could see that 

But then in the second half everything changed .GO Allb?ck I think he's done a really good job instead of our Zlatan in the latest games and of course I have to thank Henke as well.And we started playing a lot better and we got the ball much more than we did in the first half(we TRULY sucked in the first half, no doubt about that IMO) and that's why I think we deserved our draw. England was playing good in both halfs so I'm pleased with the draw. It was a good game to watch I think and it was interesting and that's how football should be(well besides the first half XD) to watch.

Anyway go Sweden and England!I'm happy for both of us !Though I guess you guys in England ain't to happy


----------



## graysocks (Jun 20, 2006)

I am so disappointed. Englands lucky they aren't playing Germany because they would get wrecked.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 20, 2006)

more like the german's are lucky, i still believe!


----------



## Niabingi (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah Englands second half was awful since when did we become so bad at defending set pieces??
Still I like to note that the pace did generally improve when Steven Gerrard came on the field he is a hard working, all-round player and in my eyes Englands most talented (though its close between him and rooney). Also I feel for Michael Owen I think after he settled in to the tournament he would have got back his form and I personally would much rather have him up front as opposed to Peter Crouch. I just hope his injury isnt so serious.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm fucked off, i wanted England to win this game, in the cup they have moved up in my rank, i want to see them do well. I guess Joe Cole did it for me, i like seeing that player play, he can hold the ball.

So yeh though they finish top of the group i would have prefered them to win the game, i thought they did it for sure with Gerards goal, set up by Joe Cole.

Joe Cole though he is a Chelsea bastard, i rate him as a player, he is needed highly in the England squad, he is able to hold the ball long enough for people to get into possition and he is one of those guys that give it all they have during a game, it showed today. 

I wonder if Walcott will play, the way they chat is though they only have 2 strikers. I feel it for Micheal owen, god it must be painful for him.


----------



## Anthriel (Jun 20, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> WHY CAN'T WE FUCKING BEAT SWEDEN!?!?! ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> now that is out of the way: i feel so terrible, i believe that england will win the world cup the next time they beat sweden in it. This was supposed to be the time, but now it is hard even for me to believe...


Should England ever manage to win against Sweden in an World Cup in my lifetime, I will remember to support them. It probably won't happen though. ^^;


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 20, 2006)

1/ DA HELLS WALCOTT??!!

2/ DA HELLS OUR DEFENCE??!!

3/ DA HELLS WALCOTT??!!

4/ DA HELLS OUR DEFENCE??!!


----------



## Crowe (Jun 20, 2006)

How many times did the Swedes hit the bar? Damn... awesome match. I'd love to see Sweden go far this world cup.

England is still cursed, 89th minute and no Owen ^^


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 20, 2006)

Slips said:
			
		

> Its not going to change anything though so who cares



Maybe not but it made me feel better. 

Oh well.  It was upsetting, but it wasn't the end of the world.  At least not for me.  They still move on to the knockout round.  I'm waiting for Thursday's matches to yell at the US.


----------



## debil (Jun 21, 2006)

To all the England fans: You guys should be happy that England didn't lose. If they had, they would have to face Germany, so they could pack their bags already.


----------



## Ian Altano (Jun 21, 2006)

indeed, because Germany is on a roll! they played 3 very good matches and deserve their 9/9!

...and as a fan of Sweden, I say 'yay' to the fact that larsson (or mellberg i thought in the replay) scored the 2-2...

ian


----------



## Fang (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm just curious as to who didn't have the ball's to show their name when they neg-repped me for showing some love for Sweden in this thread?

At least have the courtesy to leave your name, when you neg-rep me. Although I think it was an fan of England.


----------



## NecroAngel (Jun 21, 2006)

I wish England did face Germany though. If we're going to get further in the World Cup, we should atleast get some good challenges and work for it.


----------



## semperfi (Jun 21, 2006)

tonight:

The Netherlands versus Argentina

will be a boring match :S


----------



## Shogun (Jun 21, 2006)

lol, probably, but it has the potential to be a classic.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 21, 2006)

Argentina should win this i guess


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 21, 2006)

Ian Altano said:
			
		

> indeed, because Germany is on a roll! they played 3 very good matches and deserve their 9/9!
> 
> ...and as a fan of Sweden, I say 'yay' to the fact that larsson (or mellberg i thought in the replay) scored the 2-2...
> 
> ian


Germany deserve's a 9/9 ?
Germany hasn't won from one renomated soccer country since the european championships a century ago ? So why all in a suddon a 9/9 ?
They played reasonable,the middlefield and front look OK! But their defense sucks bigtime......... Lets see them play against a good team in the 1/8 finals.


----------



## semperfi (Jun 21, 2006)

well both teams want to lose 
they want to play mexico and not portugal


----------



## Kayo (Jun 21, 2006)

Mexico is better than Portugal according to the world soccer ranking, but we'll see


----------



## Crowe (Jun 21, 2006)

semperfi said:
			
		

> tonight:
> 
> The Netherlands versus Argentina
> 
> will be a boring match :S


World Cup 98' right? Best game ever played on this planet.

btw, the neg rep was from Shogun...bad shogun...Stop it.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 21, 2006)

loL, i wouldn't go that far.


----------



## Aman (Jun 21, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> WHY CAN'T WE FUCKING BEAT SWEDEN!?!?! ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> now that is out of the way: i feel so terrible, i believe that england will win the world cup the next time they beat sweden in it. This was supposed to be the time, but now it is hard even for me to believe...




WE were unlucky in the second half though... Like 2-3 times I thought it was in when it wasn't.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 21, 2006)

True, england were really terrible in that second half. Football is a team game at the end of the day, you can round up the best players but if they can't play together you may as well call it a day, England currently is a crap team with great players, this means they can turn it around...in theory. They are still in the competition and as long as they are i will believe they can win the world cup. But they won't win shit playing like that...


----------



## Aman (Jun 21, 2006)

And if only Ibrahimovic starts scoring and Larsson gets more in shape, Sweden can win against Germany.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 21, 2006)

hrmm, germany are a good side, people aren't giving them enough credit, i don't think sweden has much of a chance against them.


----------



## Aman (Jun 21, 2006)

^I'm not saying they're a bad team, what I mean is that if Sweden's players are in good shape, we have a chance. You don't think they get enough credit? Everyone are saying Sweden will lose.  

Well, it's an advantage to be underestimated.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 21, 2006)

it certainly is, germany are expected to win so the pressure could get to them.


----------



## semperfi (Jun 21, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> World Cup 98' right? Best game ever played on this planet.
> 
> btw, the neg rep was from Shogun...bad shogun...


World Cup 98'

BERGKAMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reepa (Jun 21, 2006)

I say Sweden should have won! I wanted England to play against Germany.


----------



## Niabingi (Jun 21, 2006)

I want England to come against a team that will pull all the potential out of them.


----------



## mow (Jun 21, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> World Cup 98' right? Best game ever played on this planet.



Sigh, it's a shame Kluivert and Bergkamp never won that world cup  Holland's history is brimming with marvellous players that never managed to snatch it. ( Van Bastan, Yohan Kreov etc).


----------



## batz (Jun 21, 2006)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> I want England to come against a team that will pull all the potential out of them.


Did'nt Sweden just do that? 
No, seriously, Im happy England got to play a team which really tested their potential before they enter the knock-out stage. They are now aware of their weakness and can improve on that, however, it's lucky they are facing Ecuador, that game will be a breeze for them. Sweden on the other hand, has indeed got a boost of confidence after their poor start, however, they too need to spruce up their defence. I feel bad for Owen though, is he out of the tournament?? The game last night almost made everyone forget about his early exit...

TODAY:

*Group D*  16:00 GMT

Portugal vs. Mexico - Portugal are through but Mexico needs a draw and they might as well get it. I could'nt care less about Portugal

Iran vs. Angola - Angola can qualify if Mexico looses and they win

*Group C * 21:00 GMT

*Argentina vs. Holland* - Definately the better pick of the two matches. Match winner plays Group D runner-up.

Ivory Coast vs. Serbia and Montenegro - Both teams are already eliminated but S&B have been warned to take this game seriously otherwise they might face probable fines from FIFA  
As if, losing 6-0 was'nt enough...


----------



## Gunners (Jun 21, 2006)

Man i feel it for Owen i really do, 5 months.


----------



## titeo (Jun 21, 2006)

what happened?  i never bothered to search about Owen's injury.


----------



## Sid (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Gunners (Jun 21, 2006)

> what happened? i never bothered to search about Owen's injury



Twisted his knee in the first minute, fell down weird, now he is out for 5 monthes.

I feel it for him, i see him as one of those players who will never come back fully from an injury.


----------



## Niabingi (Jun 21, 2006)

Though I run the risk of this comment getting lost in this thread still I shall make it.

This was brought to my attention after reaging Claude Makelele's world cup diary on msn, but please if you love football and are enjoying the world cup then visit this site  

its a charity effort to help spread the joy of football to the nine million children who are currently refugees and to use this as a tool of education, give them hope and promote good health. You dont have to donate money but just taking the time to visit the site and make it known is a help, plus the videos are really good! My personal favourite is the one in Uganda (im a tad biased) but the story really is upbeat and has a positive uplifting feel.

Its good that while we appreciate and enjoy such a big tournament we help spread the joy to as many as possible as its surprising how much of a difference one leather ball can make to a childs life.


----------



## mow (Jun 21, 2006)

Bookmarked it and passing it out to everyone I know. Thanks alot for sharing this Nia.


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 21, 2006)

Portigual beat mexico im shocked...


----------



## Niabingi (Jun 21, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Bookmarked it and passing it out to everyone I know. Thanks alot for sharing this Nia.



No problem im just glad that someone has taken note of it I was worried it would get lost or nobody else would think it was as awesome a cause as I did!



			
				Drunken Master said:
			
		

> Portigual beat mexico im shocked...



If I were a betting woman I would take Portugal over Mexico any day, so this doesnt surprise me too much, but still the final wistle hasnt been blown so anything can happen.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 21, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Sigh, it's a shame Kluivert and Bergkamp never won that world cup  Holland's history is brimming with marvellous players that never managed to snatch it. ( Van Bastan, Yohan Kreov etc).


We never managed to be world champion !
Van Basten, Cruijf, Rijkaard, Seedorf, Davids, de Boer etc
This year we will show what kind of soccer nation we really are !
Holland for teh win 
Allthough it wil end up in a 1-1 draw tonight


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 21, 2006)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> If I were a betting woman I would take Portugal over Mexico any day, so this doesnt surprise me too much, but still the final wistle hasnt been blown so anything can happen.


nah there's no way there gonna win....


----------



## Gunners (Jun 21, 2006)

^^^ Portugal is a top side you know?


----------



## mow (Jun 21, 2006)

Damn, Iran just had to piss on our parade


----------



## Shogun (Jun 21, 2006)

it wasn't much of one, but i feel sorry for iran (not angola), better luck next time.


----------



## titeo (Jun 21, 2006)

ok.  Argies vs Agent Orange, who do you think will top the group?

i'm going with Argentina.  Holland has been unstable in their attack and defense.


----------



## Leen (Jun 21, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Twisted his knee in the first minute, fell down weird, now he is out for 5 monthes.
> 
> I feel it for him, i see him as one of those players who will never come back fully from an injury.



Oh no, this is so true.   He never really come back fully after an injury......


----------



## BattousaiMS (Jun 21, 2006)

Portugal won and it was their team B!!! Too bad Figo didn't score a goal... Mexico was down today mainly cuz Marquez was lost in the sun.

I hope Argentina wins... I think Portugal will beat Dutch in the round of 16, while Argentina will have another field goal day on Mexico, given that the Mexicans had so much trouble handling Portugal's team B.

As for yesterday's game: Yey Klose scored for me again. I tell you the Germans are way too underestimated all people talk about is Ballack, while they totally undermine players like Klose, Lahm and Schweinsteiger. If the people keep underestimating them like this they will be in serious trouble. Sweden is gonna have their hands full with them.

Ecquador played well, but without Delgrado it was lacking the power needed to give the German's any trouble. They will be hitting the England hard though, I hope they beat em up in the round of 16, ending once again the pathetic english hypes.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 21, 2006)

The ref cheated the game somewhat if you ask me, no way was that a dive, close to a penalty yes, a yellow card no.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 21, 2006)

sheesh!!! if the ref wanted portugal to win that much why didnt he just say so!!!


----------



## RamenLover (Jun 21, 2006)

Holland vs Argentina soon  can't wait

who do you think will win?

I say Holland, and everyone will then say "OMG I DIDN'T EXPECT ARGENTINA TO LOSE!" but I think they will..


----------



## kadoman (Jun 21, 2006)

Argentina will win.  Holland are no match for them.  I'm no Argie supporter, but you cannot deny they are looking absolutely lethal right now.  I can't see how they're going to be stopped.


----------



## debil (Jun 21, 2006)

I say it will be a 3:1 for Argentina. Holland's games weren't that exciting yet but for Argentina..wow. Great football, nice to watch. One of the top favorites for the World Cup, after Germany of course!


----------



## Mori` (Jun 21, 2006)

this should be one of the best games of the tournament so far 

2-1 argentina for me


----------



## Boreas (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm happy(but well they really could be better in the second half...really better) .........Portugal Portugal Portugal!!!!


----------



## NecroAngel (Jun 21, 2006)

Well it doesn't look like the predictions are going to turn out true.

0-0 atm =/


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 21, 2006)

Why isint canada in FIFA...


----------



## Kuribo (Jun 21, 2006)

0-0

Both teams played excellent.

Argentina was better in the first half, Netherlands was better in the second.


----------



## Sid (Jun 21, 2006)

I thought we were pretty rubbish, apart from the final 10-15 minutes.

We didn't create a single really good chance, while Argentina had several. Their passing was quick and excellent; ours was so slow and sloppy.

The subs that came on were a good support on our midfield, but by then Messi and Riquelme had already gone off as well.

Also, what the heck is Kuyt doing in our squad. He was absolutely awful today. All his first touches ended up with the ball being 5 meters away from him.

The ref made some pretty bad decisions too, I can't believe how bad the referees have been during this tournament.

Anyway, good result for us.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 21, 2006)

damn it, I thought that game was going to be an action packed funfest...but i guess not


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 21, 2006)

Drunken Master said:
			
		

> Why isint canada in FIFA...


Because they can't kick the ball.

I kid.


----------



## juan012285 (Jun 21, 2006)

Drunken Master said:
			
		

> Why isint canada in FIFA...



What do you mean ? they didn't qualify for the world cup but they're FIFA members:


----------



## debil (Jun 22, 2006)

Moridin said:
			
		

> damn it, I thought that game was going to be an action packed funfest...but i guess not



Bah, was exactly my thought :\


----------



## semperfi (Jun 22, 2006)

Sid said:
			
		

> I thought we were pretty rubbish, apart from the final 10-15 minutes.
> 
> We didn't create a single really good chance, while Argentina had several. Their passing was quick and excellent; ours was so slow and sloppy.
> 
> ...


i think the match deserved to end 0-0
they both played fot the win........
boulahrouz was great..........
dirk kuijt is a worker a teamplayer.........sneijder is getting very annoying......
so i think it's a good choice to have kuijt on the world cup........


----------



## Fang (Jun 22, 2006)

It's really sucks that we won't have Eddie Pope and Brian Mcbride to play the US' match tommorrow. Badly.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 22, 2006)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:
			
		

> Holland for teh win
> Allthough it wil end up in a 1-1 draw tonight


I was quite close with my prediction !!  
The fact that both teams had 4players (or something like that) with a yellow card before the match was troublesome. They didn't start the match with their full basic team. So you could say that the match wasn't taken to seriously from both sides.  
Argentina was a little bit more aggresive, it looked like they almost scored, but it almost was a own-goal from boulahrouz !
The game was to mutch concentrated on the middle-field  .
Didn't see any action that deserved to be taken seriously.......
Nice match but overall a 7 for both teams !


----------



## semperfi (Jun 22, 2006)

i still mis edgar davids......
a strong player!!!!


----------



## Shogun (Jun 22, 2006)

loL, he is still pretty good i suppose.

But back to last night's game: it was a decent match, the only thing it was missing was a few goals. Ah well, maybe tonight will bring some.


----------



## semperfi (Jun 22, 2006)

they just played because they had to.......
hope that todays games will give us more goals!!!!!


----------



## Mori` (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm hoping for some good games today, italy vs CR and Japan vs Brazil both have the potential to be awesome 

I want the CR to beat Italy today, I'm sure it'll be a close match and interesting to watch.

For Brazil vs Japan, I'm hoping brazil show something off or I really will lose faith in them this wc o_O


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 22, 2006)

Moridin said:
			
		

> I'm hoping for some good games today, italy vs CR and Japan vs Brazil both have the potential to be awesome
> 
> I want the CR to beat Italy today, I'm sure it'll be a close match and interesting to watch.
> 
> For Brazil vs Japan, I'm hoping brazil show something off or I really will lose faith in them this wc o_O


I already lost faith in Brazil, who still puts Ronaldo in his team ??


----------



## mow (Jun 22, 2006)

Ronaldo still rules. Do you actually expect a player who hasnt been in a match for 3 months to be god-level from match one? First match he was shaky, second match he played relativily well, and with every passing match he'll return to his old level.

And stop the pie jokes. Seriously >(

anyhow the point of this post is
*
GO GHANA!*


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 22, 2006)

I heard Ronaldo will be traded to some team in greece.


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 22, 2006)

^where did you hear that? It sounds very unlikely. That man gets payed in zillions.

Anyway, goals or not, today will be some exciting duals!


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 22, 2006)

italy's on right now i think there gonna win:amazed


----------



## semperfi (Jun 22, 2006)

1-0 italia!!!!!
1-0 Ghana


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 22, 2006)

Fuck yeah!!!!! 

1-1!!

Winning is better, but hell! 

*edit* Well that penalty kick totally killed everything.  ...


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 22, 2006)

Things are shaping up pretty nice for Team USA!


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 22, 2006)

^I just hope they can come back.  Hopefully the goal they made gave them a confidence boost.  Wasn't that they're first goal on European soil or something?


----------



## mow (Jun 22, 2006)

2-1! AFRICA man, Ghana's gonna win this one


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Jun 22, 2006)

Ghana >>> USA XD" 
I was surprised that Ghana lost to Italy, though, because Ghana played real awesome soccer. And since they owned even the Czech, the USA won't create much worry o_o


----------



## little nin (Jun 22, 2006)

^awesome soccer eh?...*strange silence*
who's watching the czech and italy match...the way czech are playing they might be able to equalise...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm gonna turn the tv on NOW !! Ghana and Italy for teh win 
Inzaghi just scored the 0-2 against the Czech's =P


----------



## mow (Jun 22, 2006)

We won, we won, we won, we won


----------



## Aman (Jun 22, 2006)

YES! 

Moe!


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 22, 2006)

To bad that etienne bumped into a card, he will miss the 1/8 finals against Brasil


----------



## mow (Jun 22, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> **



If it's any conselation, we played better football


----------



## graysocks (Jun 22, 2006)

LOL wow go Ghana.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 22, 2006)

GHANA WON !!!!!!    


My Uncle comes from Ghana and just called me up, Screaming GOAL GOAL   lol

They played great soccer, I felt they could a scored more  just got too tired.
But they came with very low expectations and went to the next round.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 22, 2006)

Now the price for Ghana: BRAZIL

Good luck, you'll need it.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 22, 2006)

*sigh* Oh well.  Not like the US was playing all that great anyway. :/


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 22, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> Now the price for Ghana: BRAZIL
> 
> Good luck, you'll need it.




Ya with the defense Ghana played against the U.S, Brazil will slaughter them.

But Brazil is my fav team so who ever makes it its cool with me lol.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 22, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> If it's any conselation, we played better football



Although it's true that Ghana played better soccer, but that comes as no consolation.


----------



## mow (Jun 22, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> Now the price for Ghana: BRAZIL
> 
> Good luck, you'll need it.



We're going to give Brazil a exptionally hard time. You can count on that .


			
				Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Although it's true that Ghana played better _soccer,_ but that comes as no consolation.



sucks to be you XD


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 22, 2006)

Ghana are through...just what I like to see.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 22, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> sucks to be you XD



What goes around, comes around. Brazil is up next, BIATCH!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 22, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> We're going to give Brazil a exptionally hard time. You can count on that .


If that's the case, prepare for one of the best games of the tournament 

Even though that "penalty" was as much a penalty as George W. Bush has a 350 IQ


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> What goes around, comes around. Brazil is up next, BIATCH!


Atleast Ghana has a much better chance against Brazil than the US would.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 22, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Atleast Ghana has a much better chance against Brazil than the US would.



Or it could be that the US were saved from the humiliation of playing with Brazil in the round of the Sixteen. Brazil don't fuck around in the knockout stages of this tournament, and they'll Samba all over Ghana's asses.


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 22, 2006)

I hope Ghana don't give Brazil too much respect in the next round. No game is won before the first whistle and anything can happen.

France were beaten by Senegal in the first round of World Cup 2002...

I'm glad great teams are going through.


----------



## batz (Jun 22, 2006)

Ghana, truly the pick of the day!! When they had beaten the Czechs, I was thankful that the Italians had gone through them unscathed. They carry huge   potential to the next round.
The Czechs, on the other hand just seemed like they ran out of steam after that red card to Polak, which was pretty unprofessional of him. They started out fine but towards the end, it was only Nedved who was trying for them, I felt sorry for him....
Woot!! 'Super Pippo' scored for Italy!!!!!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 22, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> If that's the case, prepare for one of the best games of the tournament
> 
> Even though that "penalty" was as much a penalty as George W. Bush has a 350 IQ




Well if they didn't get the penalty still woulda been a tie and Ghana would have advanced and US would have been dropped, the penalty didn't change anything that much.


----------



## Aman (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm glad that Ghana made it, now they can repressent Eritrea, since I doubt we'll be able to make it to the WC anytime soon. XD


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 22, 2006)

Hehe, nice one Ghana.

The British commentators were ripping into Totti alot today, must admit he is pretty useless these days.

Brazil V Ghana, now that will be an interesting game...

Brazil V Japan tonight though, I wonder if the Nihon gang can rise to the ocassion, so far South Korea is easily outperforming them on the pitch.


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 22, 2006)

Hehe, nice one Ghana.

The British commentators were ripping into Totti alot today, must admit he is pretty useless these days.

Brazil V Ghana, now that will be an interesting game...

Brazil V Japan tonight though, I wonder if the Nihon gang can rise to the ocassion, so far South Korea is easily outperforming them on the pitch.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 22, 2006)

isnt that 2 red cards in 2 games for the czechs??? thats poor!!

Brazil Japan today, should be nice to watch!!! J


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 22, 2006)

Beatnik said:
			
		

> Hehe, nice one Ghana.
> 
> The British commentators were ripping into Totti alot today, must admit he is pretty useless these days.
> 
> ...


South Korea are good at making Japan look second best. 

But yea, the British commentators are good ripping up any player (on radio, at least) however, the pundits do nothing but piss me off, usually.

This proves more and more that one or two individuals cannot make a team.


----------



## mow (Jun 22, 2006)

The problem with brazil is the fact they still havent given it an honest-to-god effort (which makes you wonder how supreme they will be with a bit more enegry o_O). 

Today's match versus Japan will most likely be their little way of telling the world: "_Fuck off, we rule at this game._" But if they struggle against the talentless japanese team then I dont see them reaching the finals at all and will have their asses handed to them by the Black stars <3


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 22, 2006)

Itachi Amaterasu said:
			
		

> South Korea are good at making Japan look second best.



Best fans in the world!



> But yea, the British commentators are good ripping up any player (on radio, at least) however, the pundits do nothing but piss me off, usually.



I was actually surprised because commentators dont usually attack a player the way they did today, BBC ones too, Motty I think.


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 22, 2006)

japan's gonna lose


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 22, 2006)

Weird, the thread won't allow me to see its 67th page...

EDIT: Are you sure John Motson said bad things about Totti, Beatnik? Lol. I find that tough to believe. 

I want Japan to hold Brazil to a draw at least.


----------



## Fang (Jun 22, 2006)

The penalty kick was bullocks.


----------



## reepa (Jun 22, 2006)

Japan in 2002 atleast got to the final 16! But this time, we're not even gonna qualify there.  Goddamn FC, they should've beaten Australia, and could've atleast beat Croatia. Oh well, Japan gotta get alot better for 2010. 

Also, if Japan actually want to qualify, then they need to defeat Brazil by three goals combined with either a draw or a Croatian win in the other game.... Something impossible, I feel for sorry for the poor fans of Japan, wasting their time + money for tickets to Germany.


----------



## BattousaiMS (Jun 22, 2006)

Beatnik said:
			
		

> Hehe, nice one Ghana.
> 
> *The British commentators were ripping into Totti alot today, must admit he is pretty useless these days.*
> 
> ...



Hence why Ecquador must beat England and shove his mouth up his ass. That bastard was even slamming SuperPippo for his goal, such arrogance.

Italy won and played really well. Totti got his first assist even though he isn't much the forece of the team (just don't tell that to Roma ppl or else you will get killed by the Italian Mafia). It's always been ppl like Del Piero, Pirlo, Zanetti and Vieri who ususally take off the Italian pressure anyway. 

Czech didn't deserve to win today the only players who were really playing were Baros and Nedved. It shows how vulnerable they are when they don't have Koller or Baros on the field. Ghana got through!!!! Go Essian!!! You gotta admit they really deserved a spot after how they handled Czech. Now they gotta face Brazil though and that is going to be a problem since that is about the time Brazil starts to fire up their engines.


----------



## zizou (Jun 22, 2006)

brazil is going to beat japan for 3-1


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 22, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> The problem with brazil is the fact they still havent given it an honest-to-god effort (which makes you wonder how supreme they will be with a bit more enegry o_O).
> 
> Today's match versus Japan will most likely be their little way of telling the world: "_Fuck off, we rule at this game._" But if they struggle against the talentless japanese team then I dont see them reaching the finals at all and will have their asses handed to them by the Black stars <3


What talent do they have ?? Adriano, Ronaldo, Carlos, Cafu, Ze Roberto ??
With all respect that are (were) good players. But don't they seem to be getting old ?
Also the fact that it isn't really a "team". Just look at Ronaldo, he sure seems confident . The fact that Brasil struggled against the aussie's says enough for me !
They won't make it to the finals. The brasilian story is gonna end @ 1/4 finals .


----------



## Mori` (Jun 22, 2006)

come on then lets get this show on the road XD


----------



## RamenLover (Jun 22, 2006)

It's a shame Japan probably won't get through to the knockout stages, but I don't think Brazil will beat them that bad, Japan are a good team.


----------



## pyromaster_avatat44 (Jun 22, 2006)

all I have to say is that i got money on brazil and mexico hahahahahahha if only my own country had participated in that piece of crap of a soccer tournament


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 22, 2006)

Yes indeed~!

Japan please draw at least! Sorry, zizou.


----------



## Aman (Jun 22, 2006)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:
			
		

> What talent do they have ?? Adriano, Ronaldo, Carlos, Cafu, Ze Roberto ??
> With all respect that are (were) good players. But don't they seem to be getting old ?
> Also the fact that it isn't really a "team". Just look at Ronaldo, he sure seems confident . The fact that Brasil struggled against the aussie's says enough for me !
> They won't make it to the finals. The brasilian story is gonna end @ 1/4 finals .


You forgot the best player in the world.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 22, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> You forgot the best player in the world.


I know, because they do have some good players. Beside the ones I mentioned  . LoL


----------



## Mori` (Jun 22, 2006)

ronaldo is looking much sharper this game so far


----------



## Mukuro (Jun 22, 2006)

The best player in the world... *sigh*

Anyway, nothing to shout about but Ronaldo's first attempt on goal was nice...reminded me of the old days. 

EDIT: Oh dear...but his stamina isn't up to par... Not compared to how he was at least a couple of years back.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 22, 2006)

Hmm...Brazil's been dominating this game so far, but Kawaguchi's doing a pretty amazing job in goal. 

I hope Japan can draw with Brazil.

*edit* Or, y'know, they could win. 

1-0 to Japan.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 22, 2006)

fucking great goal from japan

brazil have been dominating but damn that was a nice move!


----------



## 12456 (Jun 22, 2006)

Go Japan!


----------



## kapsi (Jun 22, 2006)

HOLY SHIT JAPAN IS WINNING


----------



## kapsi (Jun 22, 2006)

But where is Tsubasa?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 22, 2006)

Its 1-0 for Japan 
1-1  For the aussies


----------



## little nin (Jun 22, 2006)

COME ON JAPANNNN WHAT A GOALL TAMADAAAA, GREAT PLAY GREAT FINISH!


----------



## mow (Jun 22, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _on ronaldo_ 



Seriously, would everyone just stop about Ronaldo? I'd like to see you trying to play under the same situatiion and pressuer he's enduring. It's good to be critical, but it gets real boring real fast. Just look at him, he's playing a good game so gfar, setting up good chances but he has nearly 3 defenders the moment he touches the ball.




That was a great goal by japan, their speed  is finally getting back to it's usual fast paced nature. 

Has anyone seen Crotia's goal? Pretty dman sweet


----------



## TDM (Jun 22, 2006)

*tries to watch Japan vs. Brazil*

Fucking worthless signal. 

So, um, is anyone watching the Australia-Croatia game?


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 22, 2006)

Wheeeej 1-1 for teh aussies


----------



## KageMane (Jun 22, 2006)

Brazil just scored! 1-1


----------



## Mori` (Jun 22, 2006)

ronaldo ftw

he deserved the goal this game


----------



## Anthriel (Jun 22, 2006)

Uhm ... I'm starting to think Argentia or Germany would beat Brazil this World Cup.

And just when I wrote this, Brazil scored.


----------



## TDM (Jun 22, 2006)

Ahhhh Brazil scored.


----------



## mow (Jun 22, 2006)

IN YOUR FACES MIOTHER FUCKERS! IN YOUR FUCKING FACES

now lets see you dissign ronaldo again.


----------



## little nin (Jun 22, 2006)

RONALDOOOOOOOOO GOOOAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLL, COME ON MY SONNNNN WHAT A HEADER!!!!!! YESSSSSSS...GOOD FOR HIM!!!


----------



## 12456 (Jun 22, 2006)

Aww shucks


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm glad Ronaldo scored, but I'm annoyed that Japan isn't winning anymore.  I'm torn.

Oh well.  I hope the second half is as awesome as the first.


----------



## hakke (Jun 22, 2006)

This fucking sucks... last damn minute and Brazil scores.


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 22, 2006)

japan actually scored mabe there's hope for them after all..


----------



## Anthriel (Jun 22, 2006)

There is no hope for Japan. But at least they can save some of their pride.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jun 22, 2006)

*Brazil for the win.*



			
				moe said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _on ronaldo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				moe said:
			
		

> IN YOUR FACES MIOTHER FUCKERS! IN YOUR FUCKING FACES
> 
> now lets see you dissign ronaldo again.



Premonitional owning from my man Moe.


----------



## Slips (Jun 22, 2006)

Enjoying this game nice goal bye the fat bastard. Both teams attacking which i like to see. Hope the second half keeps up


----------



## mow (Jun 22, 2006)

Yeah, that felt real good XD


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 22, 2006)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:
			
		

> What talent do they have ?? Adriano, Ronaldo, Carlos, Cafu, Ze Roberto ??
> With all respect that are (were) good players. But don't they seem to be getting old ?
> Also the fact that it isn't really a "team". Just look at Ronaldo, he sure seems confident . The fact that Brasil struggled against the aussie's says enough for me !
> They won't make it to the finals. The brasilian story is gonna end @ 1/4 finals .



Adriano's not old.  I think he's in his early twenty's.  He can keep playing at the highest level for another decade or so. 
Ronaldo's not that old either. He's still good for another five years IF he keeps training and stays in shape. 
Ze Roberto's still got a few years of top level left as well.
Roberto Carlos will probably be there next world cup as well, but he should be replaced by someone younger, because he is indeed getting old (and slower).
Cafu will be replaced very soon by Cicinho.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 22, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> IN YOUR FACES MIOTHER FUCKERS! IN YOUR FUCKING FACES
> 
> now lets see you dissign ronaldo again.


LoL are you a big Ronaldo fan ? with his 1.83m and 90kg  
Nice header, but my grandma would've probably make that one !
Japan needs to win with a margin of 3goals to make it to the second round  !


----------



## Aman (Jun 22, 2006)

Ronaldo's back! 

I'd love to see Ronaldinho be more offensive though and score by his own, but he's such a teamplayer! 

Ronaldo just missed a great chance, well, no harm done, he just scored anyway.


----------



## Aman (Jun 22, 2006)

BRAZIL SCORED!


----------



## Mori` (Jun 22, 2006)

Juninho struck that wonderfully XD

this is Brazil ^^


----------



## mow (Jun 22, 2006)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:
			
		

> LoL are you a big Ronaldo fan ? with his 1.83m and 90kg
> Nice header, but my grandma would've probably make that one !
> Japan needs to win with a margin of 3goals to make it to the second round  !



then why isnt your grandma playing for holland? 

and another goal . This is the brazil we know!


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow...That was a freaking amazing goal...


----------



## Aman (Jun 22, 2006)

Japan are going down.


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 22, 2006)

WOW @ Juninho's goal


----------



## mow (Jun 22, 2006)

oh man, ronaldo is going to score a 2nd goal. you know it's going to happen. And when he does I want everyoen who said he was a fat lazy bum to go and shove 30 pie pieces in their mouths XD

Croatia scored another excellent goal.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 22, 2006)

OMG what a dumb fault from Kalac.
2-1 For Kroatia !


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 22, 2006)

wow Japan is just being dominated now.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 22, 2006)

and now gilberto turns it on

nice when you have a substitue left back who can do that !


----------



## little nin (Jun 22, 2006)

GOOOOOAAAAALLLLLLLLL COME ONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN MY SONNNNNN WHAT A GOALLLLLLL GILBERTOOOOO


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 22, 2006)

LOL LOL LOL LOL

Brazil is playing with Japan OMG.

3-1.  ( Its coulda been 5-1 ) Ronaldo isn't being serious.


----------



## Aman (Jun 22, 2006)

CROATIA AND BRAZIL SCORED!


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 22, 2006)

noooooo 3 to 1 no im really mad....


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 22, 2006)

Sheesh. 3-1



			
				BakaKage said:
			
		

> wow Japan is just being dominated now.



Yeah...At least it's still fun to watch.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 22, 2006)

Well it is JAPAN we are talking about, not a team like Argentina or anything....... That the match is turning out like that doesn't really surprise me


----------



## mow (Jun 22, 2006)

ahhhhhhhh! i cant believe ronaldo missed that


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 22, 2006)

Robinho should've just shot that.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow Brazil is having Fun with Japan

Just look at em smiling and stuff lol


----------



## little nin (Jun 22, 2006)

how could ronaldo not run for that ball, that was his second goal of the game right there!!! *angry* lol


----------



## Aman (Jun 22, 2006)

Ronaldo misses once again.


----------



## mow (Jun 22, 2006)

BELIEVE!!! A 2nd goal is coming soon


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 22, 2006)

you mean a third goal.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 22, 2006)

Kewel scored 2-2


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 22, 2006)

Ronaldo 2nd goal!!!!!!!


----------



## little nin (Jun 22, 2006)

GOOOOOAAAALLLLL, RONALLDDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! COME ON MY SON!!!!


----------



## Mori` (Jun 22, 2006)

*HAHAHAH ROCK ON RONALDO AND STFU CRITICS =P*


----------



## mow (Jun 22, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> oh man, ronaldo is going to score a 2nd goal. you know it's going to happen. And when he does I want everyoen who said he was a fat lazy bum to go and shove 30 pie pieces in their mouths XD





			
				moe said:
			
		

> BELIEVE!!! A 2nd goal is coming soon



WHAT DID I SAY? HUH? WHAT DID I SAY? GO EAT PIE MuTHAFUCKZ


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 22, 2006)

noooo now its 4 to 1


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 22, 2006)

LOL RONALDO!!!!!

4-1


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 22, 2006)

there's still time for a hat trick


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 22, 2006)

there's no way japan's gonna win


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 22, 2006)

Japan is getting bitch slapped by Brazil left and right... this is actually a sad game.


----------



## RockLee (Jun 22, 2006)

This isn't funni.


----------



## Kayuuko (Jun 22, 2006)

I feel sorry for Japan ;_;


----------



## Lien (Jun 22, 2006)

It's hard watching two matches at the same time! >[


----------



## mow (Jun 22, 2006)

hahahahahah

Where are you critics? where are all thsoe who said ronaldo was nothing but a fat lazy pie eater?

IN. YOUR. FACES. BITCHZ


----------



## Lien (Jun 22, 2006)

Go Moe, Go Moe, Go Moe.


----------



## little nin (Jun 22, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> BELIEVE!!! A 2nd goal is coming soon



wow, moe's faith paid off


----------



## jkingler (Jun 22, 2006)

Ronaldo sure did shut the critics up, didn't he? XD


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 22, 2006)

LoL in 3minutes 2red cards.
Emerton is off the field and the record international from Kroatia !


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 22, 2006)

Clam down Moe. xD


----------



## mow (Jun 22, 2006)

EDIT: I CANT!!! XDDD I was jumping on the couch when he scored the 2nd goal and fell on my head

YEEEES!!! 1 more goal and he's the all time striker!!!~


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 22, 2006)

LOL another RED card  But the ref doesn't seem to know


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 22, 2006)

Looks like japan fans are dead silent in the stadium. Can't blame them.


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 22, 2006)

dam it japan's goalie was good in the first half now he's crap


----------



## Yak (Jun 22, 2006)

Japan's being raped.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 22, 2006)

Looks like it's all up to South Korea now...


----------



## little nin (Jun 22, 2006)

BRAZIL IN THE SECOND PHASE WOO...ok it was obvious but still...


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 22, 2006)

Hiddink did it AGAIN !! He owns


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 22, 2006)

Well, Japan's going home.  That's okay though.  Brazil was a lot better than they have been, and now Ronaldo's tied for most goals in the World Cup ever.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 22, 2006)

Too fat? Fuck you all. <3

Remember THE RONALDO


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 22, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Too fat? Fuck you all. <3


He is


----------



## Lien (Jun 22, 2006)

I am going deaf from all of the shouting and screaming in my house, added with the sound of my friends moaning and screaming on TeamSpeak. 

Celebrations all over the place!


----------



## Slips (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice Brazil.

But forget them Aussies are through. My underdog team for this world cup due to them have a number of boro players playing for them


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 22, 2006)

Good for Brazil. And right back at ya Ronaldo bashers !!!! 

The fact that Brazil changed Ronaldinho, Dida (Dida !!) and Kaka was the final insult, because if you really think about it, Brazil wasn't that serious in the end  during the whole match (Roberto Carlos didn't play at all for Pete's sake)

So . . . where is Captain Tsubasa and his triple shot huh ?


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 22, 2006)

Hehe, I love the World Cup!  Poor Japan but I wasnt expecting much from them.  I'm really glad for Ronaldo too, I've spent the last couple weeks defending him to my sis and its nice to see him smile again, his confidence is now boosted and we can expect more goals for sure.

I didnt want Australia through but oh well, lol.  Now what exactly happened at the end of that game?  I'm sure the critics of the refereeing in this tournament will have more ammo.


----------



## RamenLover (Jun 22, 2006)

Yeah i'm a defender of Ronaldo, my favourite player of all time..I knew he'd deliver, *TRUE LEGEND*.. his second goal was class, feel sorry for Japan though 

EDIT: BTW, I officially hate ALL BBC/ITV commentators & Pundits, mainly for Steve Wilson's "I predict a Diet" comment of Ronaldo, baka!!


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 22, 2006)

so is japan knocked out of the tournement for good or is there still another chance for them


----------



## zizou (Jun 22, 2006)

got a little thing to say:

*? ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONALDINHOOOO!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mori` (Jun 22, 2006)

that was a really entertaining game to watch 

anyone writing brazil off just yet should be careful XD

very pleased to see Ronaldo match the record for goals scored in World cups


----------



## mow (Jun 22, 2006)

I know I said this but Im going to say it again. IN YOUR FUCKING FACES RONALDO CRITICS.

EVERYONE hated on him and dissed him for the entuire past year. Everyone just suddenly forgot how brilliant he always was and how much he loved the game and just made him an utter mockery. And now, not only has he just shoved it in their fuckign faces, but managed to tie the all time goal lead in the history of the WC.

You have no idea how much I love when that happnes. When everyone keeps pissing on a person yet they still manage to maintian the determantition need to come back and rise agaisnt the odds.

IN YOUR FUCKING FACES


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (Jun 22, 2006)

In other words, this means Ghana will face Brazil in the 16th-part finals in.. 2 days.. they triumphed over USA and the Chezch Republic, BUT..

.. against Brazil, they'll lose 3-1 (my predictions.. >_>)..


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 22, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> I know I said this but Im going to say it again. IN YOUR FUCKING FACES RONALDO CRITICS.
> 
> You have no idea how much I love when that happnes. When everyone keeps pissing on a person yet they still manage to maintian the determantition need to come back and rise agaisnt the odds.
> 
> IN YOUR FUCKING FACES



LOL.  Yeah it has been pretty bad lately, but the criticism _has_ been justified because of his lifeless performances lately, his inability to run for the ball, etc.  What annoyed me though, was the personal insults thrown at him, those were uncalled for, especially from 'professionals' on TV, commentators, etc.  Its just the nature of media these days, to build someone up and then put them down.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 22, 2006)

Yup, can imagine how yo feel 

Man I can't wait for Argentina vs Brasil (If that happnes I can die a happy man)

EDIT: And we have 4 matches tomorrow. I'm lucky that I'm free, that'll be a hell of day


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 22, 2006)

Ronaldo is still poor, why didnt he run ontot he end of robinhos cross??? why stop half way through???

i wonder what wouldve happened if Japan went in 1-0 up???!


----------



## BattousaiMS (Jun 22, 2006)

BattousaiMS said:
			
		

> *Brazil played great, some people are simply band wagonners. They didn't play bad, it's just everyone expects them to score 10-1 whenever they are on the field. The only problem they had today was that Ronaldo and Adriano aren't good as a duo strikers. Ronaldo can pass the ball but he doesn't get passes from Adriano. He actually set up a few nice plays today. They should bench Adriano and put Robinho with Ronaldo then watch they will score like mad, because Robinho has a thing Adriano doesn't that is the ability tomake nice passes. Adriano is basically a one way shooter. Kaka also played great again and so did Ze Roberto. Ronaldinho could do more, I was expecting him to do the free kicks instead of Roberto Carlos but he didn't. Roberto is a great shooter but his balls are straight forward and power hits which makes them much easier to guess and defend against. Ronaldinho however knowns how to make those dizzy shots that can fool goalies as well as the defense. So he would have been the better choice.*
> 
> So for the final match, I hope they will make Ronaldo and Robinho the duo tag team up front for Brazil. Tomorow is Spains game Torres better score I have him as my team captain for the fantasy team selection along with Puyol (who i hope will make lots of nice tackles) and Castillas.



Remember when I wrote that? I was right the problem wasn't Ronaldo but Adriano. With Robinho at his side Ronaldo scored twice today and will score even more in the next rounds. Robinho is the type of player Ronaldo needs at his side. Why was he able to score today? Simply put it this way, they put 2  defenders on Ronaldo to stop him from moving so you need a player like Robinho who puts alot of pressure on the defense with his ball handeling skills which forces them to leave Ronaldo open. Adriano isn't that type, he is like Ronaldo (well sub-par from the Old Ronaldo) he needs to be fed the ball, so all his presence does it having the opponnent defense force double team Ronaldo and himself. The second player of the match should go to Ciciniho along with Robinho. Damn those kids were creating alot of chances. Is it me or does Ronaldiniho doesn't seem very comfortable with the new ball. He hardly did any of his magic tricks in this world cup maybe the ball is causing him some problem, still he got an assist, watch out he is gonna score next and Ronaldo will score and become the new record holder for goals in the World Cup. Also, didn't I say Brazil will start firing their engines today?


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 22, 2006)

Neji Uchiha said:
			
		

> i wonder what wouldve happened if Japan went in 1-0 up???!


Hmm sorry my friend but snap out of that dream, stuff like that only happens in Captain Tsubasa (God knows how much I hate that manga  )

If "Japan went in 1-0 and up", as you said, Brazil's reaction would have been far worse. Most teams have a huge problems with the moral at situation like those, but not Brazil.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 22, 2006)

He scored a goal, i still think he was lacking a little, still im pleased he passed the marker. He needs to improve his sharpness.

How much did the game finish, caught some after my game, then left at around 60 minutes.


----------



## mow (Jun 22, 2006)

That is SOOOO gold. SO siggied XD 

BattousaiMS; you were right on the money my mate


----------



## reepa (Jun 22, 2006)

any1 know a* good site* for all the latest news & stuff for the japan national team? a site which is totally dedicated and made for japan natioanl fc?


----------



## RamenLover (Jun 22, 2006)

He scored 2 goals gunners, and his second was class

and I gotta congratulate Japan for their goal, it was very good and a marvellous finish from Tamada! also Kawaguchi did well until he made that mistake


----------



## BattousaiMS (Jun 22, 2006)

Neji Uchiha said:
			
		

> Ronaldo is still poor, why didnt he run ontot he end of robinhos cross??? why stop half way through???
> 
> i wonder what wouldve happened if Japan went in 1-0 up???!



Because if he had ran faster it would have been most likely offside. Remember the off side rule, when you touch the ball a defender must be at the same line or before you or else you are offside. It's not saying that he could ran up to it, but that was the most likeky conclusion given that the defender that was on him was falling.


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 22, 2006)

such a disapoiting match for japan


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 22, 2006)

but he was no where near offside!!! he just seemed to stop! for no reason whatsoever!! maybe he was hungry????...............

oooohhhhhhh wonder what'll happen to france tomorrow!?!
japan were just outplayed at the end, wanted them to win so the aussies would go out!! (no offence to aussies, but you guys would want the same if it were england!!! lol)


----------



## RamenLover (Jun 22, 2006)

I think he thought Robinho would shoot after doing such a long run, and in my opinion he should have shot..


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 22, 2006)

I still think Ronaldo could be in better shape. He's still only a shimmer (sp?) of 4 years ago on the previous world cup.  Everyone knows he's gotten "fatter" since then. But even a bigger and therefor slower Ronaldo is a top player.  That's why he keeps scoring.  I think he could improve if he worked harder.  But maybe he really does work hard, i can't know for sure cause i'm not one of his coaches.  Either way, he could become top scorer again.  But only, like i read on the previous page, with Robinho next to him and not Adriano.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 22, 2006)

Tamada's moment of fame!.............


----------



## BattousaiMS (Jun 22, 2006)

That's the thing most people don't get. Ronaldo is like Del Piero, both have lost their great speed  due to leg injuries, Ronaldo's cases were so bad that people thought his carrer would be over after back to back injuries that took surgery's to repair and a long time to recover. They can still score goals, it's just that they won't have that flair they had previously.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 22, 2006)

LOL, Moe. Such enthusiasm for Brazil. Ghana is up next against Brazil. Who are you gonna root for?


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Jun 22, 2006)

Ghana of course o__o" Brazil has won enough Championships already XD"


Yihaw and tommorow: SWISS vs Korea ... please swiss don't loose
and please France don't win XD"


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 22, 2006)

korea, last asian team in it! dont let it be a first round whitewash!!!!


----------



## mow (Jun 22, 2006)

@ *BattousaiMS*;right on the money.

@ *Oro*; I looove them XD and damn, that's going to be a tough match. I guess Im going to go to the Game Park to watch it with everyoen and I'll paint my face half in the Ghana flag and the other with the brazilian flag ;_;.
But whats matters is Ghana made it, and that Ronaldo proved himself again. NMo matter the outcome of that much it's bound to make for a wonderful game. That's what it boils down to <333 

but  A F R I K A. As long as Ronaldo scores another goal to be the all time striker, then that's what matters. I want an african team to win this time around, and Ghana has what it takes.

@ *Neji Uchiha* that is a moment of fame, but it's only a moment. Want me to find the ronaldo goals that made him enter the history books ^_^?[/being a total ass]


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 22, 2006)

meh, a moments better then having no moment whatsoever!!!


----------



## titeo (Jun 22, 2006)

Neji Uchiha said:
			
		

> korea, last asian team in it! dont let it be a first round whitewash!!!!


yep  go Korea!!!  i can't believe how good Korea is.  i always thought that their 2002 performance was a fluke, much like the US's.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 22, 2006)

First time I've seen Nakata crying.

I felt bad for japanese... one of the Brazil sub. players were lying on the ground and watching the game just as they would watch TV show (and very boring TV show). The brazil players were laughing and smiling while playing... pretty insulting. LoL, It was like Professional team VS Amateur team.


----------



## mow (Jun 22, 2006)

ExoSkel said:
			
		

> First time I've seen Nakata crying.
> 
> I felt bad for japanese... one of the Brazil sub. players were lying on the ground and watching the game just as they would watch TV show (and very boring TV show). The brazil players were laughing and smiling while playing... pretty insulting. LoL, It was like Professional team VS Amateur team.


Yeah, that was Roberto Carlos.

You cant blame them tho. They finally managed to be back to their former self.
And did you notice how they were consistantly directing the passes to Ronaldo? The team wanted him to regain his faith, and they pulled out everything to bring him back to his old self. They were all happy for him overcoming his critics and mangaing to tie Muller's record.

This is why I love brazil. Even though the team is brimming with talented solo players, they're teamwork in non-egotisitcal and they do everything possible to assist another teammate. That's what footbal is all about.


----------



## hakke (Jun 22, 2006)

Sadly Brazil can only look good playing against... Japan? We all knew that Japan doesnt have the power/stamina to finish a game... least of all to Brazil... Brazil knew this... so they just waited for Japan to tire itself out...

But put any team with enough power  or stamina to finish a game, and Brazil goes to mediocre mode, Ghana will lose because of inexperience... not cuz of the lack of power.


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 22, 2006)

An Argentina V Brazil final could be explosive.

Or South Korea V Ghana, I'm not picky.


----------



## zizou (Jun 22, 2006)

> but he was no where near offside!!! he just seemed to stop! for no reason whatsoever!! maybe he was hungry????...............


hungry of goal


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 22, 2006)

*OMG AUSTRALIA TOTALLY DOESN'T SUCK!!!* 

GO THE SOCCEROOS!!

NO GUUS! NO GLORY!

GUUS YOUR DADDY!

After 32 years Australia is in the world cup and has made it through to the round of 16!!!

Totally pure underdog pwnage!

Stop hating on the Aussies! (It's just cause they're white isn't it- people don't like white soccer players- hence all the support for Brazil, the African teams and the Asian teams )

(I kid, I kid)

Lol- today in Australia probably a whole bunch of people skipped work today, cause the Croatia vs Australia match was early in the morning and everyone stayed up and watched it.

Even the Prime Minister stayed up to watch it and was on some breakfast program commenting about the match.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 22, 2006)

Dyroness said:
			
		

> AMEN
> 
> Lol, I can't even type correctly, around my home the noise was so abundant when the goals happened, my throat is hurt and my ears in pain.


Dyro-chan? Ah, I caught you late.
Nevertheless, I'm siggying that too, with your permission.

And if Argentina vs Brazil were to happen, guess who will I root for?


----------



## Jaga (Jun 23, 2006)

u.s. loss... and they said this was the best us team ever... the us has made it to the second round in the past before... it was dissapointing....

anyone see PTI? The PTI guys were asking Freddy Adu (that 14 or 15 yr old kid from Ghana who plays in the MLS) who he was rooting for. lol... he was struggling to anwser... he said he was 50-50 but i know he was for ghana


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 23, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Yeah, that was Roberto Carlos.
> 
> You cant blame them tho. They finally managed to be back to their former self.
> And did you notice how they were consistantly directing the passes to Ronaldo? The team wanted him to regain his faith, and they pulled out everything to bring him back to his old self. They were all happy for him overcoming his critics and mangaing to tie Muller's record.
> ...


Sorry but i got to say something here while you are idolising the brasilian players. The fact is that they played against JAPAN !
And still they got a 1-0 against them. That isn't allowed to happen.
Ronaldo still misssed some 100% chance's imo !
The gallery play is fun to watch, but doesn't make you win against a strong apponent. Brasil will be kicked out in the 1/4 finals ! 
Plus the japanese goallie looked verry weak in the second half, ( goal from juninho)
Watch my words


----------



## mow (Jun 23, 2006)

They may have played against japan, but they dominated the game nbecuase the played great soccer. The crappiness or low expectations of a team have no bearing on a win. This is the WC. Everyoen tries to come out with a good performance even if they diodnt have a chance to advance (re: all the african teams).

Argentina beat Serbia 6 nil and dont even get me started about how Serbai was so hyped and blown out of proportions. Do we see anyone saying it was a win against a crappy team? No, becuase even though the team may have been crappy, the Argentians played magnificent football and their performance was grand. You dont just won becuase a team is crappy. If that was the case italy wouldve won 10 - 0 versus the USA, Spain woudlve won 15-0 against Tunisia. France woudlve won 20 against the Swiss, and Ivory Coast wouldve won 5 -1 gainst holland iof it wasnt for a biased and unfair ref (4 freaking unawarded penalties? thats bullshit) 

and yes, I apologise for Ronaldo missing the chances to become the greatest striker in the history of the game. Dont worry, he'll do it next time 

And did you eat the pie yet ? I'll mail you some if you want XD


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 23, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> They may have played against japan, but they dominated the game nbecuase the played great soccer. The crappiness or low expectations of a team have no bearing on a win. This is the WC. Everyoen tries to come out with a good performance even if they diodnt have a chance to advance (re: all the african teams).
> 
> Argentina beat Serbia 6 nil and dont even get me started about how Serbai was so hyped and blown out of proportions. Do we see anyone saying it was a win against a crappy team? No, becuase even though the team may have been crappy, the Argentians played magnificent football and their performance was grand. You dont just won becuase a team is crappy. If that was the case italy wouldve won 10 - 0 versus the USA, Spain woudlve won 15-0 against Tunisia. France woudlve won 20 against the Swiss, and Ivory Coast wouldve won 5 -1 gainst holland iof it wasnt for a biased and unfair ref (4 freaking unawarded penalties? thats bullshit)
> 
> ...


Ivory Coast beating Holland by 5-1 ? I'm Sorry to tell you but Ivory coast didn't even have so many chances ! Holland plays neat and efficiant football.
And Japan just isn't a great football nation! If you are talking about unawarded penaltys Holland would've won 2-0 against Argentina, but that DIDN"T happen. So the fact that Brasil won 4-1 against Japan says nothing, let us see the other matches 

ps; I didn't eat the pie, i send it to Ronaldo because he wanted some


----------



## mow (Jun 23, 2006)

Not that many chances? IC had 16 attmepts to Holland's 8, 6 corner shots to Holland's 3. And if the ref gave them the penalty shots the *rightfully* deserved you'd be singing a whole new different tune.

It doesnt matter if you were a great football nation. The austrians used to be a great footbal nation with Boshkash. Not anymore eh?  The dutch  have a great football nation, but I dont see any world cup in your list of achievements. The point is beign a great football nation with a history and titles arent worth a dime in the field. Once the whistle blows it's up to the players to shape their own path.

Ghana isnt the greatest football nation in the world, but they still managed to pass to the sweet 16 depsite this being ther first tiem in the WC. Does the fact they arent a great football nation mean they suck? If we were basing the skill of a team on how great a football nation they are, why not award Brazil the cup every single time?



			
				Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:
			
		

> ps; I didn't eat the pie, i send it to Ronaldo because he wanted some



fail.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 23, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Not that many chances? IC had 16 attmepts to Holland's 8, 6 corner shots to Holland's 3. And if the ref gave them the penalty shots the *rightfully* deserved you'd be singing a whole new different tune.
> 
> *What penalty's ? Are you sure you watched the game ?
> Because Holland was totally dominating IC in the first 30min !!
> ...


.......................................


----------



## Niabingi (Jun 23, 2006)

If we are gonna go back to that whole Ivory Coast vs Hollnd thing then im gonna say that there was one clear penalty before anyone had scored were Emmanuel Eboue was pulled down in the box that would have changed the whole match and also to repeat wha I posted some 20 pages ago, (also they may have dominated for the first 30 minutes but that still leaves another 60 minutes in the game)



			
				oneself said:
			
		

> I dont deny that Ivory Coast lack that finishing touch up front but they still ruled you in terms of pace and Ivory Coast practically owned the midfield. Plus holland dint go on the defensive no clever team decides to sit on one goal they were forced onto the defensive by Ivory Coasts determined spirit, pace and play. Even the Dutch coach said after the match
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Marco van Basten
> ...



Also Brazil did play better against Japan and not just because they scored more goals but because they allowed more of there skill to shine through they were more fluid creted and finished more opportunities and looked as though they were just getting their groove back.

....though I have to bandwagon on that Ronaldo thing, I just havent been impressed by the guy in a couple of years.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 23, 2006)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> If we are gonna go back to that whole Ivory Coast vs Hollnd thing then im gonna say that there was one clear penalty before anyone had scored were Emmanuel Eboue was pulled down in the box that would have changed the whole match and also to repeat wha I posted some 20 pages ago, (also they may have dominated for the first 30 minutes but that still leaves another 60 minutes in the game)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they got the penalty, who says it would've been a goal ??
Sometimes all you need is a little bit of luck.
And Holland had a little bit of luck


----------



## Niabingi (Jun 23, 2006)

I agree about the luck thing and thats an element that makes a sport like football so interesting anything can happen and the ref can make any number of mistakes which will totally change the flow of the game but all the players can do is go along with it. 

Anyway mark my words Ivory Coast will merk the next world cup.

I wonder if France will manage to pull out a big win against Togo today? They really need one to qualify and also to show that they are serious contenders.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 23, 2006)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> I agree about the luck thing and thats an element that makes a sport like football so interesting anything can happen and the ref can make any number of mistakes which will totally change the flow of the game but all the players can do is go along with it.
> 
> Anyway mark my words Ivory Coast will merk the next world cup.
> 
> I wonder if France will manage to pull out a big win against Togo today? They really need one to qualify and also to show that they are serious contenders.


France really needs to win  
Its surprisingly sad to see how france play


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 23, 2006)

i was pretty impressed with brazil's victory. they played well, i knew that japan wouldn't win even after japan scored, you could tell by how brazil was playing that they were going to win. anyways, spain and ukraine will take it i believe.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 23, 2006)

Spain and.......................Tunisia me thinks!!!!

Not sure about france though! wont a korea/swiss draw knock out france???


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 23, 2006)

5 tv channels with world cup matches and none of them is airing Saoudi Arabia - Spain.  Great.


----------



## Niabingi (Jun 23, 2006)

Neji Uchiha said:
			
		

> Spain and.......................Tunisia me thinks!!!!
> 
> Not sure about france though! wont a korea/swiss draw knock out france???



Korea and Switzerland have 4 points each where France only has 2, if korea and Switzerland draw and France wins there match then all three teams will be even on 5 points then which teams qualify to the next round will be decided on goal difference.


----------



## Anthriel (Jun 23, 2006)

Apart from Spain, no one in that group deserves to advance ... I would rather have the Ivory Coast, or some other decent team there.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 23, 2006)

Al jibba jabber ftw!!!!


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 23, 2006)

Spain and Ukraine are moving on.  

1-0 in both games.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Jun 23, 2006)

Ukraine - Tunesie was really boring !!
Chevcenko scored out of free kick, thats all that happend.


----------



## Anthriel (Jun 23, 2006)

Jiraya_Ero_Senjin said:
			
		

> Ukraine - Tunesie was really boring !!
> Chevcenko scored out of free kick, thats all that happend.


One of the worst games in the Cup for sure.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 23, 2006)

the spain game wasn't too good either, but spain could have drawn and still topped the group, so there we are.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 23, 2006)

here


----------



## Leen (Jun 23, 2006)

Ukraine to the next round. 
Yay, they come back from a 4-0 loss to win 4-0 back and this win had just sealed their ticket to the next round. Congratulations.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 23, 2006)

Fuck this, first Poll losing the count and now Amarilla being a tard! Tunisia should've had a penalty, the freekick clearly touched an arm.


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 23, 2006)

go Tunisia....lol


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 23, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Fuck this, first Poll losing the count and now Amarilla being a tard! Tunisia should've had a penalty, the freekick clearly touched an arm.



Yeah, I saw that.  The refs are really lacking in the refereeing this year. >:|


----------



## Crowe (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm really pissed at this. Seriously you can clearly see the ball changing the direction ffs, was a really nice freekick btw might have gone in if it hadn't touched an arm.


----------



## Airgrinder (Jun 23, 2006)

USA got eliminated yesterday during their game against Ghana


----------



## Slips (Jun 23, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Fuck this, first Poll losing the count and now Amarilla being a tard! Tunisia should've had a penalty, the freekick clearly touched an arm.




Yeah I saw that as clear as day too. Poor bastards


----------



## Soxfan17 (Jun 23, 2006)

Trez better be starting this game


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 23, 2006)

Spain played as shit but we are first of group.  Now let's see our next rivals. I think France is gonna fail.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 23, 2006)

spanish is back! but no need for the avy, we have all been banned before.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 23, 2006)

But this is the first time I'm into a forum and it's like a mature pass to me. 

Spain is gonna pawn you all, world.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 23, 2006)

i have heard that a few times...


----------



## Kayo (Jun 23, 2006)

France is going to lose right now against Togo ^^

@kagra 101: dont spam dude


----------



## Soxfan17 (Jun 23, 2006)

the ref is the same guy who fucked up the us-italy game


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 23, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> i have heard that a few times...



Brazil in quarter finals. Bye Spain.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 23, 2006)

Damn, I wanted to neg you, but my stupid finger pressed the enter. 

GTFO that thread if you're gonna spam.


----------



## Aman (Jun 23, 2006)

He did the same thing in the One Piece section...


----------



## Kayo (Jun 23, 2006)

Spanish Hokage said:
			
		

> Yep, and Togo is not as bad as all we can think. France is gonna fail. I can see that.



Yeah, they play really bad since 2000. 

I hope Korea wins Switzerland too :/


----------



## Soxfan17 (Jun 23, 2006)

Nusaja said:
			
		

> What a moron, looks like he really wants to get banned.
> 
> France have to score 2 goals to advance right?


yea if we win by 2 then we go thru no matter what happens in the other game. 18 min. and its all france so far


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 23, 2006)

I want Korea draw to be Spain rival and get our revenge.


----------



## Kayo (Jun 23, 2006)

Spain is so good this year, I love Torres and the other new boys. The whole team is young and energic. The same goes for Argentina. But it seems like Brazil got their touch back, so I think that the final will either be Argentina against Brazil or Spain.


----------



## Soxfan17 (Jun 23, 2006)

1-0 for the swiss off a sendaros header


----------



## Kayo (Jun 23, 2006)

Ah crap  Come on Korea!


----------



## Soxfan17 (Jun 23, 2006)

Trez has been all over the place but Togo keeper has been great


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 23, 2006)

I want France to win, but Togo's keeper is doing one hell of a good job in goal.


----------



## Soxfan17 (Jun 23, 2006)

HT for both games
0-0 for the france/Togo
1-0 for the swiss vs. korea


----------



## Soxfan17 (Jun 23, 2006)

1-0 for les bleu. Goal from Viera


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 23, 2006)

1-0 to France!  Woo!! 

(Ha ha...and the ESPN sportscasters were just talking about how France can't score...)


----------



## Aman (Jun 23, 2006)

France just scored. 

Too bad for Togo even though I knew they weren't gonna make it to the 1/8.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 23, 2006)

Damn, I feel sorry for Togo. Their defence play have been one of the better I've seen on the world cup.


----------



## Soxfan17 (Jun 23, 2006)

Fuck yea!!!!!!!!!!!! 2-nil for les bleu. Nice finish from Henry


----------



## Soxfan17 (Jun 23, 2006)

Fuck yea!!!!!!!!!!!! 2-nil for les bleu. Nice finish from Henry


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 23, 2006)

That was an excellent goal by Henry.


----------



## Soxfan17 (Jun 23, 2006)

2-0 Swiss. A controversial goal. One of the refs put up the offside flag but brought it back down and now the Swiss are gonna win this game


----------



## Crowe (Jun 23, 2006)

*sigh* Another ref problem...anyway, I was hoping for Korea to advance but but...


----------



## Kayo (Jun 23, 2006)

Switzerland is cheating, I swear. They cheated the other match too, the ref didn't give Togo when it was a clear penalty. They had a discussion after the first half in the Swedish TV and every commentator said it was a clear penalty. Then they do this again. It's clear that Blatter (he comes from Switzerland too), president of FIFA has paid the refs to help Switzerland out.

They even banned Turkey 4 years (misses the next eu cup and world cup) because one of our players had a fight with a guy in their national team after the match. How many times have you seen a team getting banned 4 friggin years because something like this.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 23, 2006)

I guess it's time to make the "World Cup 2006 2nd Stage Thread", like moemoe suggested.


			
				Nusaja said:
			
		

> How many times have you seen a team getting banned 4 friggin years because something like this.


I have. Chile was banned out of the 1994 World Cup qualifiers cause of some similar situations.


----------



## Soxfan17 (Jun 23, 2006)

Both games are over both are 2-nils wins for france and swiss. France play Spain and Swiss play the ukriane


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 23, 2006)

Wheee!!!  France is moving on to the knockout round!

And Switzerland, but that doesn't make me as excited.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 23, 2006)

bloody hell soxfan, how many teams can one man support?


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 23, 2006)

Won, we WON!! 

Hey, don't say, they are cheating. You must be kidding ...


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 23, 2006)

Now we need a mod, or preferably a S. Mod to close/recycle this thread, and sticky the Knockout Stages Thread, as moe suggested it to avoid heavy spam.

kthxbai.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 23, 2006)

Jala said:
			
		

> Won, we WON!!
> 
> Hey, don't say, they are cheating. You must be kidding ...


It's call bad officiating. It should have been 1-0 at least, not 2-0.


----------



## Beatnik (Jun 23, 2006)

Nusaja said:
			
		

> They even banned Turkey 4 years (misses the next eu cup and world cup) because one of our players had a fight with a guy in their national team after the match. How many times have you seen a team getting banned 4 friggin years because something like this.



Wait, wait, wait, waaaaaait.  Are you saying the reason Turkey isnt in this World Cup is because they've been banned from international tournaments!?  When was this!?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 23, 2006)

Spain-France in 1/8. Good match


----------



## Keile (Jun 23, 2006)

I think I accidently double posted. o_o. My bad.


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 23, 2006)

ExoSkel said:
			
		

> It's call bad officiating. It should have been 1-0 at least, not 2-0.


Okay, yeah, maybe. But even with a 1-0 we would have won, so it doesn't matter.  

Paaaarty!! XD"


----------



## Keile (Jun 23, 2006)

Koolies, I'm half trinidadian and half brasilian, and its great to go for both countries. However, I was still going for Ivory Coast and France. Oh well. Since Ivory Coast is out, I'll have to switch one.


----------

